# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Тексты? Или просто мои стихи.

## Malina sladkaja

Просто песня
Золотой-Шар

Розы ты мне дарил - ложь. 
Верила я что ты - ждёшь 
Кратких твоих звонков - яд 
И уже ничего не вернуть . 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт... 

Сыпал февраль любви снег 
Времени замирал бег 
Сказкой на сто веков - мир... 
И уже ничего не вернуть. 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт... 

Кто-то сказал: любовь - высь. 
Кто-то назвал беду: жизнь. 
Ты мне сказал, что всё - бред... 
И уже ничего не вернуть. 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Осенний вальс
Золотой-Шар

Жёлтый лист над асфальтом кружится легко.
А тебя нет со мною ты так далеко.
Этот вальс одиночества я танцую одна
И сквозь слёзы дождя бледно светит луна.


Шаг вперёд. Шаг назад.
И кружит листопад.
И стою я одна у окна.
Не вернуть назад 
Твой прощальный взгляд.
И осенний вальс я танцую одна.


Серый пух серебристых , осенних туч
Прячет солнца последний ,негреющий луч .
И в туманной дали тает клин журавлей.
И шепчу я себе :" Ни о чём не жалей ..."

Золотую листву ветер в даль унесёт.
След судьбы белый снег пеленой занесёт.
Я сниму  со стены твой забытый портрет ,
С ним я в вальсе кружу. А тебя больше нет ...


Раз-два-три ,раз-два-три ,раз-два-три,раз-два-три.
Ничего не вернуть...
Раз-два-три ,раз-два-три ,раз-два-три ,раз-два-три.
Ничего не забыть...
И солёной слезы мне с щеки не смахнуть,
И тебя не спросить:" Как мне быть?..."

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
От себячина
Золотой Шар
Ты прости меня Бог, 
что родиться не смог я собакою.
Не породистой сукой, 
а тварью ничейною, дикою.
Я родил себя сам: -ником 
с рожей ли харей двоякою
И всему вопреки я по своему
Так-аю, ты-каю...

Лаять...я то могу. И как псина
бываю взъерошенным.
Избегаю людей. Мной их палки
давно уж пронюханы.
Помню каждую кость: где зарыта, 
когда и кем брошена.
Так что - есть какой есть:
хоть за"ё..." но зато не зачуханный.

Ты прости меня Бог, что родился
нежданно, нечаянно
И подарком твоим не по делу
от времени балуюсь.
И живу я души в своей жизни 
не*чайной не чая...Но!
Мне бы сала порой...
Что ты, Господи, - нет, я не жалуюсь.

----------


## PAN

Интересно...
Ещё...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вы имеете в виду:- еwё (пока) интересно...
Или:- интересно. Давай еwё! (?):ха:

********************************************
 Ца-ца
Золотой Шар
Твой силует влетел сквозь сигаретный дым
И тусклый свет коснулся чётких линий тела
И я влюблён в тебя почти до неприличия.
Признайя, милая, ты этого хотела?

ЦА-цА-цА!Какая баб-ца!
Не просто лапочка, а прямо ЦАЦА!
Ца-ца-ца, красавица, 
Нам нужно бы с тобой поближе разобра-ца!

Присядь роднуля , угощу тебя, чем хошь
Чтоль закажи вон с амареттой каппучино.
Ну не смотри ж ты так глазами завлекущими!
Не издевайся, я ведь всё-таки мужчина!

ЦА-цА-цА!Какая баб-ца!
Не просто лапочка, а прямо ЦАЦА!
Ца-ца-ца, красавица, 
Нам нужно бы с тобой поближе разобра-ца!
...................................

----------


## Лев

> Вы имеете в виду:- еwё (пока) интересно...
> Или:- интересно. Давай еwё! (?):ха:


Что имеем, то и введём :Aga:  Не кокетничай:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Я родил себя сам: -ником 
> с рожей ли харей двоякою





> я ведь всё-таки мужчина!


В смысле? *"малина сладкая" мужчинка?*:biggrin:
Видно Лев был прав...:wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

O MAME
Золотой Шар
Давно всё это было.Так давно, 
Что кажется , случилось не со мною .
Я память всю отрывками кино
Смотрю, где снова , мама, я с тобою.

Ты для меня была и будешь молодой,
Я помню глаз твоих два добрых , тёплых неба.
И пахли руки земляникою лесной,
И пах твой волос свежеиспечённым хлебом.

Я взрослым стал. Зачем я так спешил?
Зачем искал ненужную свободу?
Зачем , скажи , тобой не дорожил?
Судьба-азарт , а жизнь , как карт колода....

Ты для меня была и будешь молодой,
Я помню глаз твоих два добрых , тёплых неба.
И пахли руки земляникою лесной,
И пах твой волос свежеиспечённым хлебом.

И вот мы здесь .В сегодня и сейчас
Я бережно держу твои ладони.....
Как сильно изменило время нас...
"Прости меня " душа слезой уронит .

Ты для меня была и будешь молодой,
Я помню глаз твоих два добрых , тёплых неба.
И пахли руки земляникою лесной,
И пах твой волос свежеиспечённым хлебом.

Прости , что не сумею я вернуть 
Той юности твоей , под небом синим.
Позволь любить тебя .Ты - жизни суть. 
Я счастлив , что зовёшь МЕНЯ ты сыном .

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Привычка до немецкой точности.
Не всегда понятно что к чему ведёт...
А вот вводить тут не каждый себе позволяет.
Я не кокетничаю, а филосовствую!:cool:
Потому , как с рождения "...я и баба , и мужик!" уж понимайте, как хототе. :Ha:

----------


## Kliakca

*Malina sladkaja*,а что означает 


> "Золотой Шар"


???

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Танец ушедшей любви...
Золотой Шар

В тихой мелодии вьюги осенней 
В старом саду за рекой 
Кружатся время забывшие тени 
Кружатся в вальсе Муза и Гений 
Нашей любви с тобой.... 

Земли касаясь едва 
Легки, невесомы шаги 
И кружится голова 
И манит касанье руки... 
Они кружатся в танце венчальном 
И не замечают , как печально 
Простилось лето надежды с нами 
Багрово - золотыми тонами... 
И тихо шепчет дождь 
Скажи , мне чего ты ждёшь?.... 

Свечи дрожали твоим дыханьем... 
Сердце тянулось к тебе 
Воздух манил твоими духами 
Я дотянуться бы мог руками 
К светлой своей судьбе. 

Земли касаясь едва 
Легки, невесомы шаги 
И кружится голова 
И манит касанье руки... 
Они кружатся в танце венчальном 
И не замечают , как печально 
Простилось лето надежды с нами 
Багрово - золотыми тонами... 
И тихо шепчет дождь 
Скажи , мне чего ты ждёшь?.... 

Лёгким , каризным ветром летним 
К нам ворвалась печаль 
Липли к душе слова и сплетни 
Умер в закате день последний 
И опустел причал... 

Земли касаясь едва 
Легки, невесомы шаги 
И кружится голова 
И манит касанье руки... 
Они кружатся в танце венчальном 
И не замечают , как печально 
Простилось лето надежды с нами 
Багрово - золотыми тонами... 
И тихо шепчет дождь 
Скажи , мне чего ты ждёшь?....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## Лев

> Потому , как с рождения "...я и баба , и мужик!" уж понимайте, как хотите.


Так и понимаем:
   «Круг воплощений»  Лев Шафир

Забавы ради, а может быть и нет,
Круг воплощений задуман был Всевышним.
Так в разные тела душа вселялась - вот ответ,
Задуматься об этом было бы нелишне.
Проблемы тяжкие перед душой возникли:
В мужское тело, женское потом -
Тела сменяя, душа переселялась.
И память сильная о том,
В душе занозой оставалась.
Не потому ли чувствует мужчина,
Что женщина в нём восстаёт?
А женщина, что одержима,
Она - мужчина, не наоборот.
О Бог! Какие испытания 
Пребудут в замысле Твоём?
В себе мужчину вспоминать -
Даётся женщине на время.
В мужчине женская владеет стать
Но, властвуя, закон Инь-Ян довлеет.
Смиритесь - Женщина, и ты - Мужчина!
Меняя пол, вам не добиться естества.
И будет срок и сменится картина.
Родится женщиной мужчина - да!
Мужчиной - женщина, и будет так всегда.
===========================
О Господи! За что такие муки!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,а что означает 
> "Золотой Шар" ???


Мой  авторский псевдоним.

----------


## Kliakca

> "...я и баба , и мужик!" уж понимайте, как хототе.


За смелость  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

[QUOTE=Лев;2372911]Так и понимаем:
   «Круг воплощений»  Лев Шафир

Забавы ради, а может быть и нет,
Круг воплощений задуман был Всевышним.
Так в разные тела душа вселялась - вот ответ,
Задуматься об этом было бы нелишне...
 QUOTE]

 :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Имя и фото в пользовательский профиль были бы не лишними...:smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,
>  Имя и фото в пользовательский профиль были бы не лишними...:smile:


*Пожалуйста*. :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Пожалуйста.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Нет, я тобой не болею
Золотой-Шар

Нет , 
я тобой не болею, 
когда пламя сжигает душу. 
Когда скользкие тени памяти 
заключают в свои обьятья. 
Когда сердце никак не хочет 
ничего понимать и слушать, 
А сознание снова 
к пазднику одевает 
чёрное платье... 

Нет, 
я тобой не болею, 
когда бредом мечты туманят, 
Когда лёгкие крылья трепетно 
жаждут ветра порыва, тайны... 
Когда в бытность судьбу вплетённую 
безграничье вселенной манит 
И ничто, и никто 
преградою "между", "пред" 
не взойдёт, не встанет! 


Нет, 
я тобой не болею... 
Искрой лета упав в траву 
Я рассветами в мир алею! 
- Я тобой живу!

----------


## PAN

> Нет, я тобой не болею


Хорошо... :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Остальное тут:

http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/edano
http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/ljoschka

 Буду рада , если из этого что-нить получится.:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Остальное тут:


Не в обиду...
*Там* ходить уже просто лень...
*Там* - для тех, кто там...
*Здесь* - то, что ты хочешь сказать здесь... Для этих людей, с твоим сегодняшним настроением...
У тебя интересный взгляд на слово...
Наверняка с тобой вступят в диалог, а это даст силы и новые мысли...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я того же мнения. Честно. :Ok: 
Спасибо .
Буду иметь...:rolleyes: в виду. :Aga: 

*Мой город-зима...*

Золотой-Шар

Всё меньше 
Мне душу волнующих строк. 
Всё реже 
Я мыслью касаюсь пространства. 
Где муза. 
Где тысячи новых дорог. 
Где ты не любил. 
Где любя не берёг. 
Где я ненавидя просила:"останься!"... 

Всё меньше 
На сердце царапин от слов... 
Всё реже 
боюсь уколоться о вечность, 
Где вместе 
Где в гору...с коленями в кровь... 
Не веря в судьбу, 
Вырываясь из снов... 
Мы ищем спасенье:ЛЮБОВЬ, ЧЕЛОВЕЧНОСТЬ... 

Всё меньше... 
Спокойствие как колыбель... 
Всё реже 
ещё сожалея - прощаю. 
Сгорела 
души золотая свирель 
Мой город - зима... 
Моя песня-метель... 
Люблю...замерзаю...и не ощущаю... 

***************************************

*Покажи себя*

Золотой-Шар

Утони в глазах "Святая ложь" 
Растворись , душевный яд , в улыбке... 
Нет, меня ТЫ больше не сожгёшь - 
Стойкой в жизни быть учусь и гибкой. 

Нет в тебе ни капельки любви . 
Что ты, угомонься, я всё знаю . 
Маску человечности сорви , 
Разгони всех мыслей гнусных стаю . 

Покажи себя , каков ты есть, 
Не боясь зеркальных отражений. 
Самолюбие не значит - честь, 
Хватит скользких смыслоискажений! 

Бойся самого себя. Страшись! 
Ведь менять нам что-то будет поздно. 
Если оборвётся НАША жизнь, 
(Знает Бог) , как маленькие звёзды... 
*****************************************
*очее*

Золотой-Шар

Твоя жизнь - поток красноречия... 
А в моей судьбе одни многоточия... 
Не блеснуть мне пред тобой нагоплечием. 
Ждёт меня опять тоска однaночия.... 

Не пойму сама , зачем тебя подчую? 
Не искала здесь любовь полномочия. 
А симпатия, сыграла роль, отчую... 
Наших чувств анкета с записью:"прочее" 

Ты уидёшь...задую робкие свечи я. 
След угаснувшей надежды - воочую... 
Одиночеств наших противоречия 
И никчёмно-глупых встреч однострочия...

----------


## PAN

> Я того же мнения. Честно.


 :Ok: ...




> Мой город-зима...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Skadi

О! тут Ягодка-Малинка 
к нам пожаловала в сад?
И в её стихах, как гроздья, 
строчки смысл рождают в ряд :smile: :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Ну, Елена, давай своё мыло в личку мне - пришлю набросок "Розы..."

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> сожгёшь


сожжёшь...

----------


## PAN

> сожжёшь...


:biggrin:...
В редакторы пойдёшь... :br:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> сожжёшь...


Так и было написано. Потом попросили исправить ошибку.
Исправила...и опять не так.
Ох тяжело не забывать грамматику русского языка. 20 лет в Германии.
Как мы тут шутим: "И немецкий ещё не выучили,и русский уже забыли.":frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Ох тяжело не забывать грамматику русского языка. 20 лет в Германии.
> Как мы тут шутим: "И немецкий ещё не выучили,и русский уже забыли."


Не переживай, Лена-Елена, мы же всё понимаем  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Не переживай, Лена-Елена, мы же всё понимаем




Спасибо за понимание.  :flower:  :Oj: 
Просто и по себе знаю, каково читать что либо с ошибками. :Aga: 
Чужие то всегда заметнее.:wink:

----------


## Лев

> В редакторы пойдёшь...


Для своих соавторов
Я давно в редакторах:smile:

*Добавлено через 46 секунд*



> Просто и по себе знаю, каково читать что либо с ошибками.


Правильно - корёжит... :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Спасибо за понимание. 
> Просто и по себе знаю, каково читать что либо с ошибками.
> Чужие то всегда заметнее.


Лен, мы уже привыкли. Не у тебя одной ошибки. :smile:
Не переживай, всё нормально  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Не в обиду...
> *Там* ходить уже просто лень...
> *Там* - для тех, кто там...
> *Здесь* - то, что ты хочешь сказать здесь... Для этих людей, с твоим сегодняшним настроением...
> У тебя интересный взгляд на слово...
> Наверняка с тобой вступят в диалог, а это даст силы и новые мысли...


*Это был экспромт на тему "тут и там" :*

Страна с названьем Тутитам:
Одной душе - всегда два дома.
Здесь ходит память по пятам,
Ей грусть сродни.Ей боль знакома.

Здесь есть "о чём" и даже "с кем",
Но негде так же , как и раньше. 
Жить можно без больших проблем,
Но очень трудно жить без фальши.

Страна. Придуманная? Нет!
Реальность, о какой не снится...
Как тесен всё же белый свет
Где я всё время "за границей!"

----------


## Kliakca

> Правильно - корёжит..


Правила для того и пишут, что бы их нарушать!!!:tongue:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Потеряна
Золотой-Шар


Не трезвА...Не пьянА... 
Потеряна. 
Вот и всё...Всё меж нами кончено. 
Всё, что было надежде 
ввЕрено - 
Разлетелось кусками-клочьями. 

И опять я одна... 
Не первая - 
Босиком по осколкам прошлого. 
Все мечты невесомо : 
перьями... 
И от боли , до боли тошно мне! 

В небо взглядом со дна 
впиваюсь я... 
Почему не хватает воздуха? 
Звёзды-рыбы в пространстве 
маются...- 
Всё ль беспечное в жизни 
БЕЗ греха? 

Знала. Но не ждала. 
Не верила! 
И смеётся беда проклятая... 
Счастья - жизнь мне лишь горсть 
отмерила, 
А расплаты , так щедро - пятую... 

Не трезва... Не пьяна... 
Потеряна. 
И грехов на душе - булыжники. 
И не заперты вроде двери.. 
Но!... 
Сил нет вырваться , чтобы выжить мне!...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Люблю?
Золотой-Шар

Люблю , когда ты просто рядом 
И ни о чём не говоришь 
Когда ты поглощаешь взглядом 
И сам от страсти весь горишь... 

Люблю тепло твоей ладони, 
Когда мне холодно в ночи. 
Когда свет глаз твоих бездонных 
Спокойствием души сочит. 

Люблю когда своей заботой 
Оберегаешь наши дни, 
Их полнишь мёдом, словно соты... 
Но как горчат порой они 

Меня стесняющею ложью, 
Что это чувство на двоих. 
Я быть устала осторожной... 
В душе застыл свободы крик. 

Люблю. Люблю ли?Что за чувство!? 
И ты - со мной...но без меня. 
Душе тепло, но в сердце пусто... 
Судьба? Смириться и принять?...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Снежинкой...
Золотой-Шар

Снежинкой белой в ладони твоей 
растаять... 
Звездой далёкой , желаньем - к тебе 
сорваться... 
Когда уйдёшь, не забудь мне любовь 
оставить, 
С которой легче одной по Земле 
скитаться. 

А ночь сгорела. И в памяти только 
вспышкой 
Твои объятья , и губы - малины 
слаще!... 
Я так хотела казаться твоей 
глупышкой. 
Я так спешила поверить в мгновенье 
счастья. 

Снежинка ночи блеснёт на щеке ... 
Растаяв... 
Твой след...Уходит , теряется в белых 
звёздах. 
А на подушке остатки мгновений 
рая... 
И ранним утром я вспомню о том, 
что поздно....

*Добавлено через 16 часов 54 минуты*
Удиви меня розами в бело-снежных букетах 
Напои меня лавою из бурлящих вулканов 
Напиши для меня десять тысяч сонетов 
И душе помоги свет судьбы узреть заново 

Раздели мои мысли, заботы и прихоти 
Забери всех потерь морозящее чувство 
Из груди боли шмат , как из пламени выхвати 
И заполни то место, которое пусто. 

Забери же машину и крышу подлунную 
Я хочу быть ребёнком беззаботным и радостным 
Жизнь играть, как гитарой владеть семиструнною... 
Упиваться романсом...таинственно сладостным. 

Я - холодная тень пересчитанных дней 
Пересмотренных снов, перепрятанных мыслей... 
Я уже не боюсь нрава диких коней 
И давно приросла к состоянию выси. 

Научи меня падать и снова взлетать 
Помоги мне забыть , что судьбою помечена 
В жадных взглядах мужчин жизнь одна коротать, - 
Неподступная, гордая, ЗИМНЯЯ ЖЕНЩИНА.

----------


## Skadi

> А на подушке остатки мгновений 
> рая... 
> И ранним утром я вспомню о том, 
> что поздно....


У любви всегда есть свой Эдем -
То место обитания двоих,
В Эдеме ты невольно будешь нем,
Без слов закрутит страстный вихрь.
А по подушкам - лепестки от поцелуев,
И музыкой - сладчайший самый стон...
Нектаром губ, испитого, смакуя,
Были отравлены навечно - она, он...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Говорят, мужчины пишут стихи лучше,чем женщины.
Когда писала эти стихи, была мужчиной

*Туманное*

Золотой Шар

Туман, как кисель молочный свой шлейф 
по земле волочит. 
И , месяц, как капля сливок сочится 
сквозь эту смесь... 
Деревья кофейной гущей ложатся 
под полог ночи 
И спюснутым взором город вливаeт 
огни под пресс... 

Стекает из глаз фонарных лиловая 
слякоть света, 
Лишь чёрная лента трассы всё так же 
стремится в даль... 
И с криком душа , как в прорубь!... 
Ни шороха...ни ответа... 
Качнулась мечты карета и скрылась в ночи... 
А жаль... 

*И нет любви...*

Золотой Шар

Осталось мне на выдох и на вдох
Всего лишь горсть немых воспоминаний.
Я был лишь гость.Никем нежданный гость,
На станции нелепых расставаний...

Стучат часы , отсчитывая счёт
От точки нашей самой первой встречи.
И боль разлуки подсознанье жжёт...
Мне без тебя и жить , как-будто нечем.

Мне не наполнить пустоту ночей
Прикосновеньем к страсти, что случайно
Рождала нежность в глубине очей...
Я задыхаюсь в присупах отчаянья!

Твой номер телефона, словно нить
Связующая два немых пространства.
Твой дальний голос помогает жить,
Он - мой баланс , в тисках непостоянства...

Нет, не вернуть дрожащие огни
За окнами купе, летящих в Питер.
И нет любви...И замерзают дни,
Закутавшись в хрустящий ,снежный свитер.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> У любви всегда есть свой Эдем -
> То место обитания двоих,
> В Эдеме ты невольно будешь нем,
> Без слов закрутит страстный вихрь.
> А по подушкам - лепестки от поцелуев,
> И музыкой - сладчайший самый стон...
> Нектаром губ, испитого, смакуя,
> Были отравлены навечно - она, он...


 :flower:  :Ok: :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Убрал Очепятки... :flower: 

Если что не так - пиши...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Плохо, когда слепой, да ещё и без очков.:cool:
Только СПАСИБО!:smile:

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Одно мгновение*


Одно мгновение
любви
в твоих глазах.
Суметь поверить...

Одно мгновение
забыть, 
что в жизни как-то 
всё иначе...

Одно мгновение...
Зови!
...и открывай 
любые двери.

Одно мгновение.
И я 
себя лишь на него
потрачу. 

*Три двери*


Когда то всё было " зря " 
Бессмыссленно, даже глупо... 
Я слёз пролила - моря, 
А счастья, как сок со сруба... 

И ты мне сказал: " Поверь... 
Поверь , что это не ложь. " 
Ложится ладонь на дверь. 
По телу крадётся дрожь... 

Упала...в твою любовь. 
Хотела себя спасти... 
Держала остатки снов, 
Как ягоды я , в горсти... 

И снова всё стало " зря " 
Осмысленно , только глупо... 
И снова моря, моря... 
И капли на свежем срубе... 

А ты говорил : " Поверь... 
Поверь, что это не ложь. " 
И снова - ладонь на дверь, 
Но колкая в пальцах дрожь... 

Я в ненависть сорвалась. 
Хотела любовь спасти... 
Любовь , а не просто страсть. 
Но жалят углИ в горсти. 

Теперь поняла - не " зря " 
Бессмысленно - да!...и глупо. 
Но высохли все " моря " 
И мох, на зажившем срубе... 

А ты, как всегда: " Поверь.. 
Поверь, что это не ложь " 
Привычно: ладонь на дверь, 
По телу немая дрожь... 

И я в безразличия сне... 
Бесчувственном и немом. 
В холодном, как снег огне. 
В холодном...как этот дом.

*Добавлено через 1 час 14 минут*
Как жаль

Печаль...печать нечаянной ошибки...
Как жаль , что мне - во сне твои улыбки...
Как жаль , что дни - для нас теперь чужие,
Где стаи чувств в душе у нас кружили, 
Как бабочки....нам щекотали души...
Как жаль...А может быть так лучше?... 

Воспоминания...


Воспоминания...Было ли? Было ли?... 
Правда ль рябины пылали по осени? 
Жизнь , как река. Не тонули, не выплыли... 
Да и судьба...И ни с ней...И не бросили... 

Тёплые, светлые, добрые , дальние 
Дни ли , мгновения...Воспоминания. 
И ностальгия - подруга печальная :- 
Зрелость ли, поздняя? Старость ли раняя?...

*Добавлено через 2 часа 12 минут*
Я влюблюсь в тебя снова, как в дальние юные годы. 
И мечтать о тебе буду каждое микромгновение. 
Пусть к симфонии нашей любви не написаны ноты, 
Её такт отразится в мелодии сердцебиения... 

Я влюблюсь как тогда, в глаз твоих серо-синих озёра, 
В шорох слов твоих нежных и звуки украденной ночи... 
Но не пряча уже от тебя умилённого взора 
Я исполню всё то , что желанье твоё напророчит... 

И волос твоих струны я , пальцами перебирая, 
Затяну тебя в музыку этой магической страсти. 
И в истоме твоей вдруг себя навсегда потеряю, 
И над нами закружится яркое звёздное счастье. 

Я тебя у себя украду. И от ревности вспыхну. 
И тебя обожгу разгоревшейся страсти пожаром. 
И от жажды любви в осторожном мгновенье затихну, 
Наполняясь душою живительным, колким нектаром.

*Добавлено через 16 часов 12 минут*
Воспоминания... 2


Когда-то я любила песнь гитары 
И дрожь струны в сплетении моём 
Казалась мне спасением и карой, 
Вливаясь в душу призрачным огнём... 

Я , притаив дыхание и мысли, 
Внимала переливам в тишине, 
Желанья-звёзды, надо мной зависнув, 
Лучи тянули к трепетной струне... 

А пальцы , словно маленькие птицы, 
Играли наш романс по проводам. 
И в темноте светились мягко лица, 
Взрослея нас с тобой не по годам... 

Так тайны не случившиесяся с нами 
Живут во мне, уверенность храня: 
Когда гитару ты любил руками, 
Тогда всем сердцем ты любил меня...

*Добавлено через 16 часов 14 минут*
*Ночь в четыре руки...*

Ночь в четыре руки...
И мелодии тайные звуки
Светлой музыкой полнят два тела,- два дома, -два мира.
Всем и вся вопреки
Два маэстро , что так близоруки
Композицией чувств покоряют пространство эфира.

Ночь в четыре руки...
По мотивам придуманным нами...
Диррижёр - полумрак дышит трепетом тающих свеч
Так изящно легки
Руки - неугомонное пламя.
Зарисовочка нежности медленно падает с плеч...

Ночь в четыре руки...
Пальцы льются по клавишам страсти.
Нервы - струны тугие , дрожат в напряжении томном.
Тёплых губ мотыльки,
Превращаются в ноты отчасти...
И высоты игры завершаются тающим стоном...

*Добавлено через 23 часа 12 минут*
Перекричи меня река
Золотой-Шар

В горных селениях и городах очень быстрые и шумные реки. Если встать на переходной мостик через такую речку и кричать что есть мочи , не всегда услышишь даже собственного голоса. 
Представьте : ночь, на коленях стоит девушка , на мосту чрез такую речку, держась, или скорее повиснув в горе своём на перилах этого моста , а по щекам слёзы... 

Когда ты рядом был. 
Просто рядом... 
Я так боялась открыться... 
С судьбой смирялась, 
Пила любви твоей соки 
Но сердце полнилось ядом! 
А счастье твоей улыбкой мне улыбалось... 

Перекричи меня река 
Пока мне больно... и пока 
Надежды ниточка тонка 
Перекричи меня, река. 
Перекричи меня река . 
Моя любовь в чужих руках, 
А мне - лишь слёзы на щеках... 
Кричи со мной! 
Кричи река!!! 

Когда ты рядом был. 
Просто рядом... 
Себе казалась я птицей! 
А ты был ветром! 
И мы покоряли выси, 
Друг к другу не прикосаясь... 
Мы были друзьями... летом...и прошлым летом... 

Перекричи меня река 
Пока мне больно... и пока 
Надежды ниточка тонка 
Перекричи меня, река. 
Перекричи меня река . 
Моя любовь в чужих руках, 
А мне - лишь слёзы на щеках... 
Кричи со мной! 
Кричи река!!! 

Тогда ты рядом был. 
Просто рядом... 
А следом, разлуки время ... 
И я решилась... 
Я здесь чтобы быть твоею! 
Но правда, как выстрел в темя: 
На свежем бугре могилы с тобой я простилась... 

Перекричи меня река 
Пока мне больно... и пока 
Надежды ниточка тонка 
Перекричи меня, река. 
Перекричи меня река . 
Моя любовь в чужих руках, 
А мне - лишь слёзы на щеках... 
Кричи со мной! 
Кричи река!!! 

Всего на неделю 
Я опоздала... 
Судьба метелью ... 
Нет сил держаться... 
Всего на неделю... 
Я опоздала... 
Лечь на курган твой 
И здесь остаться... 
Твоей... 
Навеки...

*Добавлено через 23 часа 21 минуту*
За упокой...

За упокой...несбывшейся мечты... 
Возможно ей не суждено...Но всёже. 
Какой наивной оказалась ты 
Подумав, что тебя мне нет дороже... 

И до тебя я женщину любил, 
Она всю жизнь мне будет самой-самой! 
Быть рядом с ней хватило б только сил... 
И совести...Ах где ж ты, моя мама?...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> У любви всегда есть свой Эдем -
> То место обитания двоих,


*Есть МЫ * 

Есть ты. Есть я. Есть МЫ с тобой.
Всё есть , как мы о том мечтаем...
Как неба остров голубой.
Как книги дней . Как листьев стаи
Кружащихся в саду любви...
Любви придуманной однажды.
Как ты права... Не уловить
Нам снов над бездною бумажной...
Не обманутъ , соединив 
Ладони мыслей пустотелых...
Звучит наш траурный мотив 
И сердце в боли онемело...

----------


## Skadi

> Как жаль
> Печаль...печать нечаянной ошибки...
> Как жаль, что мне - во сне твои улыбки...
> Как жаль, что дни - для нас теперь чужие,
> Где стаи чувств в душе у нас кружили, 
> Как бабочки....нам щекотали души...
> Как жаль...А может быть так лучше?...


Вопрос повис. Никто не знает,
Когда что лучшее для нас.
Желанья звёзды рассыпают
И тают в предрассветный час.
Да, счастье так недолговечно,
И горько сожалеть о том -
Мы любоваться Путём Млечным
Могли б всю жизнь. Могли. Вдвоём.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Да, счастье так недолговечно,
> И горько сожалеть о том -
> Мы любоваться Путём Млечным
> Могли б всю жизнь. Могли. Вдвоём.


_Снов обрывки в руках.Свежесть утра на теле
Одуванчиков солнышки смотрятся в небо.
Кружат в нашем саду с яблонь цвето-метели...
В том саду я давно уже милая не был.

Там по травам ступали мы душами бОсымы , 
Там намного сильнее земли притяжение ,
Там искрятся цветы бриллиантами-росами
И в глазах твоих -только моё отражение..._

----------


## Skadi

> Там искрятся цветы бриллиантами-росами
> И в глазах твоих -только моё отражение...


На двоих нам - года наши счастьем в ладони,
На двоих нам - тепло в сердце ласковым стоном,
На двоих нам - вся радость двоих в росах роз,
На двоих нам - ответы на главный вопрос -
Мы любили и любим в стране светлых грёз.

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Здравствуйте! Читала, здорово! Очень уважаю людей, у котрых свой стиль. Ваши стихи мне близки. И нравится техника. Особенно, когда остро, коротко. Буду рада, если Вы посетите мою страничку.

----------


## LenZ

> Не трезвА...Не пьянА... 
> Потеряна. 
> Вот и всё...Всё меж нами кончено. 
> Всё, что было надежде 
> ввЕрено - 
> Разлетелось кусками-клочьями. 
> 
> И опять я одна... 
> Не первая - 
> ...


Это просто супер!!!! Если бы я могла, написала именно так!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Это просто супер!!!! Если бы я могла, написала именно так!


 Такое бывает, когда встречаются сродные души. :Aga: 
Спасибо тебе, за это. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> На двоих нам - года наши счастьем в ладони,
> На двоих нам - тепло в сердце ласковым стоном,
> На двоих нам - вся радость двоих в росах роз,
> На двоих нам - ответы на главный вопрос -
> Мы любили и любим в стране светлых грёз.


Спасибо, милая. :flower: 
Ты всегда находишь верные слова! :Aga:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Колдунье...*

Ты вся дрожала ворожа 
Судьбу чужую искожа... 
Одною мыслью дорожа: 
С тобой он будет, рядом. 

Но стоит ли любовь гроша, 
Которую звала греша, 
Как коршун, как беда кружа 
И истекая ядом?... 

И в чём "Помощник" твой сплошал? 
Тот, что все счастье обещал 
И губы нежные вещал... 
Что грезилось, то и не сталось. 

С другой гуляет неспеша, 
В глаза глядит ей чуть дыша. 
Так ты мечтала, с ним...Но, ша! 
Самообманутой осталась. 

И вновь дрожишь ты ворожа. 
В беду, по лезвию ножа... 
И рана , что ещё свежа 
Сочится новым ядом... 

*****************************

*Юной любовнице*


Тебе так нравится казаться глупой. 
И верить в ложь... 
Женатый ведь, как дурак со ступой... 
Чего ж ты ждёшь? 

Тебе он кажет свои былицы : 
Ты лучше всех! 
Он любит очень твои ресницы, 
Твой детский смех... 

Жена - паскуда и злая стерва. 
Как жить с такой? 
Он , бедный, болен...Вся жись на нервах. 
А ты - любовь. 

А ты спаситель, ангел крылатый . 
А ты - мечта. 
С тобою "трахнет по сто на брата" 
И...красота... 

Он уезжает. А в вазе сохнут 
Его цветы. 
Он не ревнует, не обижает. 
И "сохнешь" ты... 

Проходит юность...И взыщет Время 
С тебя сполна. 
Взойдёт однажды ошибок семя: 
И ты - жена... 

Тебе так нравится казаться глупой. 
И верить в ложь... 
Женатый ведь, как дурак со ступой... 
Чего ж ты ждёшь?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вот что нашла на днях .:redface:
Никогда не думала, что стихи настолько сильнее, иначе воспринимаются с оформлением. :Aga: 
К сожалению не могла выразить автору слова благодарности  :flower: , потому как коменты запрещены.:frown:

http://www.playcast.ru/?module=view&...ef38c5acd5f9fd


*Ой! Коменты оказывается открыли!!!* :Vah:  :Oj: kuku

----------


## PAN

> Вот что нашла на днях .


 :Ok: ...

----------


## LenZ

> Как жаль
> 
> Печаль...печать нечаянной ошибки...
> Как жаль , что мне - во сне твои улыбки...
> Как жаль , что дни - для нас теперь чужие,
> Где стаи чувств в душе у нас кружили, 
> Как бабочки....нам щекотали души...
> Как жаль...А может быть так лучше?... 
> 
> ...


Читаю, перечитываю. нравится всё, но некоторые - особенно! 




> Перекричи меня река


Здорово! Спасибо, что разрешили думать, что мы родственные души...

*Skadi*,
Оль, и с тобой!

----------


## Skadi

> Осталось мне на выдох и на вдох
> Всего лишь горсть немых воспоминаний.
> Я был лишь гость.Никем нежданный гость,
> На станции нелепых расставаний...


*Осталось мне всего чуть-чуть -
Мечты бессмертье и обломки крыльев,
Ориентир звезды, чтоб не свернуть
Со своего пути под млечной пылью...*

----------


## Mishel

Из-за форума навстречу
Шаром факел выплывает.
С матом был мужик замечен. 
Нихт ферштейн,так не бывает - 

Опасаясь взрыва мины,
Пригляделся в шар биноклем.
Чую - пахнет шар малиной,
Вижу дЕвицу с артиклем!

Мы же полагали раньше - 
Или ты мужик,иль баба.
А теперь меж ними - фройндшафт.
А теперь есть мамапапа.

И слились две половинки.
Человек вдруг стал богаче.
Стало две - в одной улыбке.:smile: :Aga: 
Шар светить вдруг начал ярче! :Oj:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Не другая...


Я не другая. Нет, я не другая, 
Когда руками тучи раздвигая 
Лечу к тебе весь мир опровергая... 
Я не другая. Нет, я не другая. 

Я не другая . Вовсе не другая, 
Когда смеюсь , судьбу в душе ругая 
За то , что стоя пред тобой нагая 
Я плачь любви в стихи свои слагаю... 

Я ни в Аду, ни в предворотнях Рая 
Жить не сумею , чувствами играя 
И в лжи твоей , как в пламени сгорая 
Я прошепчу, услышь:"я не другая..." 

Себя твоим потехам предлагая 
И в море слёз, как на парнас шагая, 
И боль свою вулканом извергая, 
Когда одна...Но всё-же не другая... 

Я не другая. Нет, я не пугаю. 
Я просто мысли чётко излагаю 
И молоко твоих обид лакаю, 
Как кошка. Но и здесь я не другая... 

Когда-нибудь, Закон Судьбы свергая 
Я против бури встану- не моргая! 
И лопнет ярости струна тугая! 
И будешь ЖИТЬ...гореть, изнемогая, 
Поняв кем Я была... 
Я! 
Не другая!...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Осталось мне всего чуть-чуть -
> Мечты бессмертье и обломки крыльев,
> Ориентир звезды, чтоб не свернуть
> Со своего пути под млечной пылью...*



Я танцую на белом песке, 
За спиной ищут такт два крыла... 
Их расправив - замру на носке 
И застынет вечерняя мгла. 

Где же ты, небылица моя?.. 
Где мой лебедь несбывшихся снов?.. 
Дали , крик мой душевный тая 
Закрывают ТЕБЯ на засов. 

Захлестнет, принесет на крыле 
Ветер эхо несбывшихся грёз 
И погаснет свеча на столе, 
Пряча редкие искорки слёз.... 

Мне тропа в небеса не нужна, 
Мне , как облако будет земля... 
Я рабыня судьбы и княжна! 
Хватит плачем других утомлять! 

Я танцую на белом песке; 
Крылья плавно качнулись...и вот 
Всё земное - уже в далаеке. 
А моё - только этот полёт!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Из-за форума навстречу
> Шаром факел выплывает.
> С матом был мужик замечен. 
> Нихт ферштейн,так не бывает - 
> 
> Опасаясь взрыва мины,
> Пригляделся в шар биноклем.
> Чую - пахнет шар малиной,
> Вижу дЕвицу с артиклем!
> ...


Кто же знам, откуда вишель
Етот парень, етот Мишель:eek:
Он пока смотрел в бинокли
У меня артикли мокли.:redface:

Разглядел таки, что всё жа
Я на женщину похожа. :Aga: 
Тут и бедные артикли
Скисло - съёжившись, поникли.:confused:

Эх , ростила мама сына!...:cool:
Звали маму ту...:rolleyes: -Малина. :Aga: 
ШАры те...- Ошароваты... :Vah: 
Знать не для Малины - маты.:kuku

----------


## Skadi

> Кто же знам, откуда вишель
> Етот парень, етот Мишель


:wink:....:biggrin:...:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Здорово! Спасибо, что разрешили думать, что мы родственные души...



 :Oj:  :flower: 

*Дождливо-вечернее*


Мой закат уснул в сырой перине 
Серых...серебристо-серых туч. 
Созерцаю даль. И сердце стынет. 
Где-то там моя надежда сгинет 
Потеpяв к душе уставшей слух... 

Капли - пальчики прозрачных рук 
Ищут на стекле огранки клавиш. 
Только МНЕ знаком сонаты звук 
Порождающий внутри испуг, 
Что былых ошибок - не исправишь. 

Далеко и чуждо. Где-то там 
В безграничье холода вселенной 
Ещё тлеет крошечка-звезда 
Так наивно, искренне чиста 
Верой в то, что в вечности нетленно... 

Может ночь, а может просто дождь 
Растревожат ностальгией струны 
И вздохнёт мгновенье: " Ты не ждёшь...- 
Боль, печаль - все эти чувства-ложь... 
И от слёз качнутся в небе ЛУны...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*В разлуке...*


Как крылья расправить порою немыслимо трудно.... 
И высь, будто пропасть , и белое кажется чёрным. 
Погрязжи в болоте, я всё уповаю на судно 
Которым по прежнему править пытаюсь у п о р н о. 

Закаты пылают, сжигая как дни наши души. 
Мы их ненавидим за долгие ночи разлуки 
За море надежд, но корабль нашей встречи на суше... 
За ноты печали в любимого голоса звуке. 

Рассветы...надеждой восстанут на дни, без вопроса:- 
Когда же нам встреча? Когда будем вместе мы, рядом? 
И день распускается нА небе огненной розой, 
И капает в чашу любви расстояние ядом... 

Как крылья порою расправить немыслимо трудно... 
Но небо , как омут...И тянет нас в высь, как на дно. 
И чёрствым "судьба" лезут в мысли привычные будни... 
А в сердце по прежнему бродит мечтаний вино....

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
* ****

Взгляд усталый прячешь в сторону.
Тихий вздох.
От забот и сил растраченных
тяжесть век...
Поклевала Птица Нежности
горьких крох
И осталось одиночество
на ночлег... 

*****

Когда взмахнёт своим крылом
Осенний ангел нашей жизни ,
Покинув сказочные выси,
Прокравшись в наш холодный дом.
Когда почувствуем душой
И каждым волоском на коже,
Что вместе быть уже не сможем
Что даже воздух здесь "чужой".
Зачем нам тратиться на мир
В котором холодно и тесно
И только грусть тяжеловесна
В прикосновенье наших лир.
Давай простим друг другу бред ,
Которым жили эти годы...
Ведь как мы жаждали свободы,
Как нас манил далёкий свет!
Один лишь шаг вперёд,-Не сблизить
А разорвать его удел...
Шаг за разумного предел - 
Чтоб смерть Любви над всем возвысить! 

*Ты - нить* 

Ладонь твою, 
как лист подорожника 
приложу к ранам своим...
Зачем тебе боль моя?
Меня согреваешь ты...
Но холод проклятий чужих 
неумолим.
Не стой со мной у обрыва!
Я молод, силён...тобой.
Ты - нить.За тебя держусь,
силой твоей раним.
Никто так не жил.Но я!
В тени твоих добрых глаз , 
в тепле твоих нежных рук ...
Сгореть...в пламени вины.
Любя ту, что так невинна...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Говорят, мужчины пишут стихи лучше,чем женщины.


:wink: :Ha: 

Как долго длятся дни когда
Нет рядом мне душою близких
Когда под кожею кота
Учусь лакать из грязной миски...

Когда знакомое тик -так
Скорее в сердце счёт отметит.
И всё не то , и всё не так , 
И слово - хуже жгужей плети...

Ложится на листок строка ,
Кому нужна чернил растрата?
И тянется к тебе рука ,
Но нет к минувшему возврата....

Прожить душевной пустотой
Казалось раньше невозможным
Жизнь ткнула в спину: Здесь не стой!
Шагай вперёд, пусть это сложно!

И я иду. Зачем ? Куда ?
Искать взаимопониманья ?
А мимо - стараны , города
А между нами - расстоянья

----------


## PAN

> Взгляд усталый прячешь в сторону.
> Тихий вздох.
> От забот и сил растраченных
> тяжесть век...
> Поклевала Птица Нежности
> горьких крох
> И осталось одиночество
> на ночлег...


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Говорят, мужчины пишут стихи лучше,чем женщины.


Не согласна! Просто мы чувствуем по - разному. Разные подбираем и используем слова. Женский стих напоминает кружево , мужской плотную ткань,ну  скажем шелк. 
И вообще сказывается извечное противостояние .... :Aga: 
Вот известная пара Гумилев и Ахматова. Одна из причин их разрыва поэзия. Противостояние...

----------


## Лев

Не делите на худшее-лучшее,
Не делите на мужеско-женское...
Всё равно в нас Поэт единственный -
Нам бы в Нём всем быть и творить.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Не согласна! Просто мы чувствуем по - разному. Разные подбираем и используем слова. Женский стих напоминает кружево , мужской плотную ткань,ну скажем шелк. 
> И вообще сказывается извечное противостояние ....


Именно. Хотя хотелось бы сказать, что есть и мужские "кружевные" стихи, и женские "плотно-щёлковые". :Aga: 
На одном из сайтов было высказывание одной из участниц форума, что мужчины пишут лучше. Ну я шутки ради зашла туда под мужским ником... И на моё удивление та же участница на одно из моих стихотворений написала,что ТАК может написать только мужчина!:eek: :Vah: :cool:
А один мужчина сказал следующее: Для меня стихи, как картины. Мне не важно кто их написал, мужчина или женщина, по картине пол автора не разглядишь. Главное - сама картина! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Не делите на худшее-лучшее,
> Не делите на мужеско-женское...
> Всё равно в нас Поэт единственный -
> Нам бы в Нём всем быть и творить.



Мы Янь-ки и Инь-ки,
Мы-по-половиньке! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ты ни со мной, ни без меня ... 
На грани. 
На грани 
пламенных страстей и боли 
Где плеть страшна, 
но так заманчив пряник. 
И сладок сон... 
Но как же с пудом соли? 

В пустыне, иссыхающий от жажды 
У родника...(А вдруг фатаморгана! ) 
Нет, ты ошибок впредь не делал дважды. 
А значит я останусь этой гранью .

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

***************************************

*Из далёкой юности...И было мне?... 16?...*

*Моей подруге*


Снова хмурое мокрое небо
Повисло над маленьким городом.
Снуют машины и люди...
Кто с зонтом, кто с поднятым воротом.

Лишь ты никуда не торопишься. 
Ты осталась совсем одна.
У холодного, мутного, блёклого,
Будто сырость сама, окна.

Ты теперь никуда не торопишся, 
Да и некуда вовсе спешить. 
И тебе почему-то не хочется
Ни смеяться, ни даже жить.

Взгляд туманный, обезнадёженный
Устремила в далёкое нечто
И мне кажется горе это
Так несказанно-бесконечным.

Губы вздрогнув сжались упрямо,
По щеке скользнула слеза:
"Как была ты права ,о мама,
Ведь пришла и ко мне гроза!"

Слёзы чаще и чаще катятся
По твоим побледневшим щекам
И бессильно скользнула с подушки
Став тяжёлой какой-то рука.

А в окно барабанит яростно,
Будто хочет ворваться дождь!
И порою он шепчет, кажется:
"От разлуки уже не уйдёшь..."

Поднимая медленно руку
Ты коснулась прохлады стекла
И ладонь, без малейшего звука,
На его прозрачность легла.

Ты закрыла глаза, забвенно,
И так долго и молча стояла.
Слёзы капали. Ты наверное 
Всё что было тогда вспоминала...

Только дождь не кончался всё же. 
Мне порой почему-то казалось
Будто хмурое небо тоже 
От обиды в слезах купалось.

Поздней ночью, когда в квартирах
Все огни уж давно погасли,
Ты уснула, обняв подушку
И деля с ней своё несчастье.

Ты уснула. Вот только небу
Не спалось в эту жуткую ночь.
Может быть, что оно хотело
В горе этом тебе помочь?

Лишь под утро сквозь мутность тучи
Просочилось пятно луны,
На свинцово-сиреневом небе
Стали редкие звёзды видны.

И куда-то умчались хмурые,
И, казалось, печальные тучи.
Мне хотелось, чтоб день этот новыи 
Был минувшего ярче и лучше!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*или песня...*

К нам заглянуло лето 
Где-то в начале мая... 
Яблонь-невест расцветы 
В пышных лугах купая. 
Позже июнь , мальчишка 
Был ли он кем обижен (?) 
В серо-сыром пальтишке 
Тучно навстречу вышел... 

Так и стоял, дождливо, 
Словно апрель заблудший, 
До...Как июль игриво 
Лассо забросил - лучик. 
И уцепился крепко, 
Жарит и жжёт за тридцать. 
Что ему тень и кепка - 
Солнцем смеётся в лица. 

Вот бы гамак повесить 
Под звездолистым клёном 
Вечером , где-то в десять 
В небо смотреть влюблённо. 
И узнавать безмерно 
Глаз твоих серых нежность 
В памяти воззывая 
Рук твоих неизбежность... 

Пусть мне целует губы 
Тёплый июльский ветер 
Нежит меня и любит, 
Как никого на свете. 
Мне так знакомо это 
Чувство "как будто вместе..." 
Я. Середина лета... 
Боль...или всё же песня?

----------


## Skadi

> Как июль игриво 
> Лассо забросил - лучик.


Какое красивое выражение! очень интересно  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> очень интересно


А мне понравилось:



> Рук твоих неизбежность...


 :Ok: ...



> Ты ни со мной, ни без меня ... 
> На грани.


А за это -  :flower: .....

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Какое красивое выражение! очень интересно




Мне тоже нравятся такие находки в стихо-творениях других поэтов. :Aga:  :Ok: 
Спасибо, что имею честь порадовать и Вас. :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А мне понравилось:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> А за это - .....


 :Oj: :rolleyes:

 Ребята, уж извините, что заваливаю своей писаниной...(слово то какое...:rolleyes:)
Это пока имею возможность...т.е. время.  :Aga:  :flower: 

* Правде. (самолечение)*

Я на судьбу нисколько не обижен. 
Ей благодарен я за всё. И с горкой. 
Был на пирах. И мёду пил. Но вижу, 
У памяти зачем то привкус горький. 

Я был красив. (Не с виду,- красноречьем.) 
В меня (ль?) влюблялись женщины забвенно. 
Лишь пред одной мне красоваться нечем. 
Лишь перед ней молчу я откровенно... 

Одна она - безликая богиня 
Меня не спросит о любви и боли. 
Своим молчаньем строгим душу вынет 
И сердце взглядом надвое расколет 

Но не уйдёт. И стерпит все обиды. 
Изгнаньям отреченьям не поддастся. 
И мне поставит. И нальёт постыду... 
- Чтоб выжить в ней, начну в себе ломаться..


*Вам*

Вы в небо смеялись дырявыми ртами
Кровей королевских, непризнанных арий
Ваш мозг - сгусток жира из клеток и тканей
Вы мнили в размерах земных полушарий

Не милостью ваши пороги отбиты -
В последней надежде упавших челами
Под ваши, простите , гнилые копыта.
Вы - щерили руки супротив - вилами!

Так были приятнее дикие твари,
Что зубы свои оголяли добыче.
Но вы, гнёте к небу цену "Страдивари"
Ни слуха к струне, ни душонки в наличье...

Спаси вас Всевышний от мелочной спеси.
Убей вашу похоть и самовеличье.
Добавь в черепа ваши трошеньку смеси -
По капле ума, доброты и приличья...

Но только на кой же вам всё это надо?
Вы пьёте шампанское строите виллы...
Вам слёзы и горе чужие - до заду,
А все , кто не с вами - козлы и дибилы.

Паситесь, пока здесь не скошены травы.
И пейте, чужие -"не чистые " крови...
Но будет вам тоже , покрепче отравы
По келье чистейшей Отцовской Любови!


*Мы выбираем*


Наш грех , любимая , зовётся расстоянием. 
Наш грех , что мы болеем нашим чувством. 
Наш грех, что выбираем мы скитания 
Душевные. Мирского не отпустим! 

Не встретимся под белыми берёзами... 
И клёнами...и елями и соснами... 
Мы выбираем жить святыми грёзами. 
Мы выбираем бредить в зиму вёснами... 

Мы выбираем твердь земли под стопами. 
Тепло надёжных, нелюбимых рук. 
Мы выбираем сами. И сугробами 
Ложатся в душу снЕги наших мук.

----------


## Skadi

> Вы в небо смеялись дырявыми ртами
> Кровей королевских, непризнанных арий


Вот это да... :flower: 



> У памяти зачем-то привкус горький.


 :Aga: ... :flower: 



> Ребята, уж извините, что заваливаю своей писаниной...(слово то какое...)
> Это пока имею возможность...т.е. время.


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Сегодня записал три песни на твои стихи:
http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/15532

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Спасибо огромное!!!*

[IMG]http://s16.******info/29b118b1e2fcfd9fa508a10a1af3aa6a.gif[/IMG]

Не ожидала , что и песня "О, мама" тоже готова.
Звучит, звучит, звучит!...
И слушаю....
[IMG]http://s15.******info/0817aa37a375190041ca6fa3a85ac41b.gif[/IMG]
Отдельное огромное спасибо исполнительнице песен "Розы" и "Сиреневые бабочки" И. Корецкой.
[IMG]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

*"Сиреневые бабочки" - ХИТ СЕЗОНА!!!*[IMG]http://*********ru/807344.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *"Сиреневые бабочки" - ХИТ СЕЗОНА!!!*


[IMG]http://s17.******info/13a7428788d46664954134218dec5fe4.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://s.******info/e89940d0c6973e87d09abef153c7ff68.gif [/IMG][IMG]http://s.******info/e89940d0c6973e87d09abef153c7ff68.gif [/IMG][IMG]http://s.******info/e89940d0c6973e87d09abef153c7ff68.gif [/IMG]


_А "О, мама" это мне по душе!_
[IMG]http://s17.******info/5b69a49eafd368973aa0a7d596b7c486.gif [/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Наш грех , любимая , зовётся расстоянием. 
> Наш грех , что мы болеем нашим чувством. 
> Наш грех, что выбираем мы скитания 
> Душевные.


Скитальцы в душах мы. А постояльцы
Мы в чём? смотри - свободны пальцы.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Мы постоянны лишь в непостоянстве...*:rolleyes:

_ (Никак не "развяжу" из дули пальцы...)_:eek:kuku

----------


## Skadi

> Мы постоянны лишь в непостоянстве...


Мы постоянны в вечном беспокойстве
Своей души. Таким владеем свойством :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Мы постоянны в вечном беспокойстве
> Своей души. Таким владеем свойством :smile:


 

В небе седая луна,
Время считают часы,
Выпита кружка вина,
Как то уж не до красы...

Скатерть лежит на столе,
В чашке салат овощной .
Дым сигареты во мгле
Я разделяю с судьбой.

Детство промчалось стелой,
Юность, как ветер прошла.
Не засидеться б одной
За угощеньем стола.

В памяти годы крою.
Время прошло не вернёшь.
Тихую песню пою,
Нежную, добрую ложь.

*Добавлено через 53 минуты*
*Для НАС*

В разгаре жизненный процесс:- 
Порой душа наперевес
с сознанием ...
Балланс нарушен .
А может он 
совсем не нужен?
Как в транс 
впадаю в эти чувсва...
Ответа нет...
Всё глухо, пусто.
Там , в глубине - себя ищу...
Надежду - дочь люблю, ращю...
Надеясь верю, плача жду,
Живу у чувств на поводу.
Но будет день и будет час
И будет мир души.
Для НАС .
Все наши сбудутся мечты,
Ведь будем "МЫ" где "я" и "ты"!

*Добавлено через 58 минут*
*Настроение...*

Расточительная жажда 
Гложет жадно кости грусти... 
И душа болеет влажно, 
Всхлипами теряясь в хрусте... 

Стынут блики синих окон, - 
Скоро станут серым взглядом. 
Ель у дома - белый локон... 
А в груди - истома ядом... 

Расползаются минуты, 
Вьют верёвочки часы. 
Время, сбрасывая путы, 
Бросит чувства на весы. 

Покачнётся томно стрелка 
И шепнёт тебе "Пора..." 
Вдребезги - надежд тарелка, 
Чёрной лентой - след пера... 

Вот и всё. Роман закончен. 
Стопку чувств кладу в шупляду. 
День склонился перед ночью, 
Догорела даль за садом...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ты ни со мной, ни без меня ... 
> На грани.


*Тебе * 

Тебя отпускаю на волю, - ты ищешь приюта, 
Тебя заключаю в объятья, - ты рвёшься из плена. 
И в залах просторных ты бредишь убогой каютой, 
И в верности греясь , мечтаешь о вЕтрах измены. 

Дарю тебе крылья, - ломаешь и падаешь в бездну, 
Горю, согревая - ты просишь о снежных сугробах. 
Но если однажды я в вечности звёздной исчезну, 
Ты будешь рыдать надрываясь над крышкою гроба... 

Зачем от добра ты неистово ищешь тропинку?... 
К кому, ты спешишь обрывая надёжные нити? 
Не зря ли стремишься мечты удержать паутинку, 
Запутавших в сетях , погрязжи в трясине наитий?...

----------


## luudvig

_Просто песня
Золотой-Шар

Розы ты мне дарил - ложь. 
Верила я что ты - ждёшь 
Кратких твоих звонков - яд 
И уже ничего не вернуть . 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт... 

Сыпал февраль любви снег 
Времени замирал бег 
Сказкой на сто веков - мир... 
И уже ничего не вернуть. 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт... 

Кто-то сказал: любовь - высь. 
Кто-то назвал беду: жизнь. 
Ты мне сказал, что всё - бред... 
И уже ничего не вернуть. 

Растает мечты моей 
снежинка. 
Сорвётся с щеки душа 
слезинкой 
Коснётся руки твоей 
дождинкой 
Уходя навсегда 
ты раскроешь твой серый зонт..._
Привет Малинка :flower: .Вот мои мысли по этому поводу.Пытался жен.вокал изобразить. "Просто песня"  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657/

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Я первая!:biggrin:

Ну супер супер! Ты знаешь прямо попадает в ритм сердца!

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Класс!!! :Ok: 
*Malina sladkaja*,
 Везёт тебе... с одного текста две песни, одна другой лучше
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/636980 - Лев
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657 -Валера

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Привет Малинка.Вот мои мысли по этому поводу.Пытался жен.вокал изобразить. "Просто песня" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657/


[IMG]http://s17.******info/41bfc4b41e066bb7733df04bdf02794a.gif[/IMG]
  [IMG]http://s2.******info/0776ae095026f6519395330e76258cfa.gif[/IMG]

*Огромное сердечное спасибо!!!
Какая глубина!!!*

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> *luudvig*,
>  Класс!!!
> *Malina sladkaja*,
>  Везёт тебе... с одного текста две песни, одна другой лучше
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/636980 - Лев
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637657 -Валера



[IMG]http://s10.******info/1631e754df7ad624409854a05ae21e6c.gif[/IMG]

_
Я разве против?
Я только ЗА!!!
Не умереть бы от счастья!!!!!!!!_

[IMG]http://s17.******info/93efb8a98b2f95434efb21c197285067.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, ну Малинка у тебя сегодня аншлаг!  :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*, ну Малинка у тебя сегодня аншлаг!


Ой , не поверите!
Прослезилась не на шутку!!![IMG]http://s16.******info/e5c59c8fd5573167d4d075a0101a2a43.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s4.******info/7d203952816137deb4f26f150d4084c0.gif[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Читал, класс, зафигися.
Но не цепануло.
Есть такая байда: вроде как клёво, но чёта не то...
Давай вместе поищем, чё тут не то. Ага?
И хватит тут хвалебные мульки раскидывать.
Лучше вместе разобраться, где горит.
ИМХО.

----------


## Лев

> Но не цепануло.


Шёл как-то по Третьяковке... не цепляет. Вдруг небольшая картина - "Обнажённая танцовщица". Восторг и душевное наполнение... Через несколько лет прошёл и... ничего:rolleyes:
Давай вместе поищем, чё тут не то. Ага?
И хватит тут хвалебные мульки раскидывать.
Лучше вместе разобраться, где горит.
Где горит и сам вижу, но пишу только тогда, если стих цепляет...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Читал, класс, зафигися.
> Но не цепануло.
> Есть такая байда: вроде как клёво, но чёта не то...
> Давай вместе поищем, чё тут не то. Ага?
> И хватит тут хвалебные мульки раскидывать.
> Лучше вместе разобраться, где горит.
> ИМХО.


Не обессудьте....это для меня из первых...зазвучавших. :Oj: 
Я действительно просто переполнена чувством!
Но это обсолютно не повод сказать "Ура! Приехали!"
Если у Вас есть предложения всегда пожалуйста!!! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Не обессудьте....это для меня из первых...зазвучавших.


Ну :Vah: , а испанская твоя? Дай здесь ссылку...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ну, а испанская твоя? Дай здесь ссылку...


Лев, поймите, там было "напиши чё нить на готовую музыку" . :Aga: 
А тут ведь души  на перекрёстке! Это до слёз!!! :Vah:  :Oj: 

А как сюда поставить?...Щас чё нить придумаем....:rolleyes:

*"Тенью" Муз. и исп. Гр. ВВС*

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...1&uid=37050530
:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, поймите, там было "напиши чё нить на готовую музыку" .


Так и aigul пишет иногда на готовую музыку... мне не нравится какой-то текст, я прошу и Лена делает.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

И всё-таки, я именно сейчас чувствую эту свободу.:rolleyes:
И что это от души! :Aga:  :Oj: 

*Спасибо ещё и ещё раз!*

PS:Ссылка выше.:smile:

----------


## Skadi

И, всё-таки, тоже греет, когда можешь сама писать и стихи, и музыку (я о себе, любимой :biggrin:). А ещё приятно, когда профессиональные аранжировщики, делающие по твоей просьбе аранжировку твоей песни, приходят, в конце-концов, к твоему же варианту бита, только расцвечивают его :rolleyes: Знать, у профи мысли сходятся :wink:

*Malina sladkaja*,
Лена-Елена, понравились обе песни - и Льва, и Валеры  :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И, всё-таки, тоже греет, когда можешь сама писать и стихи, и музыку (я о себе, любимой :biggrin:). А ещё приятно, когда профессиональные аранжировщики, делающие по твоей просьбе аранжировку твоей песни, приходят, в конце-концов, к твоему же варианту бита, только расцвечивают его :rolleyes: Знать, у профи мысли сходятся :wink:
> 
> *Malina sladkaja*,
> Лена-Елена, понравились обе песни - и Льва, и Валеры


Получить муз. образование в своё время не имела возможности. :frown:Научилась сама на клавишных чуток брынчать ...но это больше как брынчанием и не назовёшь. :eek:Ты права, это здорово, когда сам можешь и знаешь чего хочешь. :Aga:  :flower: 

А результат действительно :Ok: , выбирай на вкус.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*Мой журавль*

Ты называешь розовым - белое.
Ты мне рисуешь замки воздушные.
Я для тебя просто вишня неспелая.
А мне эти сказочки стали ненужными!


Ты теперь...Ты те-перелётная птица
Я , поверь,  терпеть всё это больше не в силах!
И в руках моих держу я крепко синицу ,
А тебя, журавль мой , - лети!...Отпустила!...

Ты улетаешь - время от времени.
Пишешь не часто и звонишь украдкою.
Жить не умею я без направления.
Быть хочу вишнею, спелою-сладкою!


Ты теперь...Ты те-перелётная птица
Я , поверь,  терпеть всё это больше не в силах!
И в руках моих держу я крепко синицу ,
А тебя, журавль мой , - лети!...Отпустила!...

Было ли небыло....Будет ли сбудется?..
Жить надоело ответами снежными.
Может быть где-то надежда заблудится,
А может вернётся вновь с водами вешними...


Но! Ты теперь...Ты те-перелётная птица
Я , поверь,  терпеть всё это больше не в силах!
И в руках моих держу я крепко синицу ,
А тебя, журавль мой , - лети!...Отпустила!...

01.08.2004

----------


## luudvig

> Но! Ты теперь...Ты те-перелётная птица


Лен :flower: ,пипл поймёт?Я не очень.В песне не прозвучит..:eek:.

----------


## Лев

> Лен,пипл поймёт?Я не очень.В песне не прозвучит...


Сидел сейчас - на припеве споткнулся. Подумал, может у Валеры получится...:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Malina sladkaja 
> Но! Ты теперь...Ты те-перелётная птица
> 
> Лен,пипл поймёт?Я не очень.В песне не прозвучит...
> __________________
> будем жить





> Сидел сейчас - на припеве споткнулся. Подумал, может у Валеры получится...


Ой , ребята... Да вы правы. :Aga: 
Имелось в виду  ты теперь...(и что-то вроде  слитого) ты тепер(я) лётная птица...:rolleyes:
Но не проблема, говорите - как, и перекроим, перешьём.

----------


## luudvig

Лен :flower: ,я накидал себе вариантик,вроде легло.Пришлось притирать текст,шоб в размер попадал.Это нормально и для текста безболезненно."Причешу" - покажу.Ок?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Ok:  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Непостижимое клише*

И розы 
алой 
лепестки 
Срывал он 
с губ твоих 
невинных 
Он был жесток. 
Но вопреки , 
Ты жаждешь 
взмаха крыл орлинных 
И остриё когтей 
в душе... 
- Непостижимое клише

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Узнай*

В ненастный день под солнечным зонтом 
Я спрячу мысль о нас, о нашем счастье. 
Но не узнаешь ты уже о том, 
Порвав опять моё письмо на части... 

Кода от солнца выжжена трава 
Сух воздух и неумолима жажда 
Живительные не прочтёшь слова, 
Те , от которых отреклась однажды.... 

И даже если боль души твоей 
Проклятьями усыпет моё имя, 
Ты соль и горечь этих долгих дней 
Положешь жервой пОд ноги Гордыне. 

Услышь мой голос и меня узнай, 
Расправь же парус кораблю надежды! 
Взойдёт над миром вечная весна 
И станет счастье с нами , а не между...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
* Ты*
Твоё слово как лёгкое пёрышко 
Всё кружит и кружит над душой... 
Согревает и светит как солнышко 
Мне с тобой так всегда хорошо 

Твои руки -две лёгкие бабочки , 
Что порхают касаясь едва... 
И от них все проблемы - до лампочки, 
И легка , и светла голова! 

Поцелуи нектаром малиновым 
Растворятся в крови , как дурман. 
Пред тобой , как листочек осиновый. 
Ты - наркотик, я - твой наркоман! 

Моя милая , нежная женщина, 
Ты такая на свете одна . 
Перед Богом со мною повенчана. 
Только я называю - ЖЕНА.

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
*За...*

Люблю я с болью ...- боль в твоих словах... 
Твоя? Моя? Придуманная? Нами? 
Мы сравнивали чувства те с цунами. 
Не проросло...пропало всё в хлевах, 

В которых мы хранили любо-рифмы. 
Ночь светлых тайн разгадана...никем 
Не ожидаемы с тобою в далеке... 
И бьются волны снов о жизни рифы... 

Трепещет образ нежный сквозь дождей 
Непрекращающихся мокрые холсты... 
Остались одиноки и пусты... 
Не жили, ни в любви ни во вражде... 

Расстались ли? Иль даже не встречались?... 
Любили ли? И были ли любимы? 
Вопросов кровь. И боль невыносима , 
Где недосказанность и тишина венчались 

Под куполами храма наших душ... 
И мы с тобой наполненные грустью 
Кричать хотели в голос-"Неотпустим!..." 
Но оказался голос наш не дюж... 

Люблю я...с горечью последних слов 
Не сказанных ни мною ни тобою... 
Мне быть рабом и быть тебе рабою, 
За недопонимание...полов...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ну, а испанская твоя? Дай здесь ссылку...


"Тенью" Муз. и исп. Гр. ВВС

http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...1&uid=37050530


Тенью белых снов ты - первой...
Без тебя в душе так пусто.
Волны катят мягко пену 
И мечты ...Всё как по кругу
Что мне с этим чувством делать,
Если звёздам я не верю?
Тенью белых снов ты - первой,
Моим сердцем овладела...

В танце страсти зажечься и сгореть 
Будь что есть не вспоминай что было!
Как молитву шепчу слова свои я
Как люблю я...Где ты, где?

Волны берег ласкают...Моя мечта со мной
Свои мысли и чувства дарю тебе одной 
Сердце бьётся как птица , но больше не поёт
И твои поцелуи , как сон...Тенью...

Тенью белых снов ты- первой
Отголостком нежной тайны
Дрожью по струне гитарной 
Восхитительнейшей самой...
Самой, самой, самой...Беби,
Ты меня в игру втянула...
Тенью белых снов ты-первой
Пролетела , проскользнула...


Тенью белых снов ты - первой...
Но не стало интереса.
И с судьбою я не спорю 
Ой, она как пуля
Что же так подло, 
Карты не мастью...Держат
чувства верно. 
Нет спасенья...
Тенью белых снов ты - первой...
Будто ток по венам... пульсом...

В танце страсти зажечься и сгореть 
Будь что есть не вспоминай что было!
Как молитву шепчу слова свои я
Как люблю я...Где ты, где?

Волны берег ласкают...Моя мечта со мной
Свои мысли и чувства дарю тебе одной 
Сердце бьётся как птица , но больше не поёт
И твои поцелуи , как сон...Тенью...

Тенью белых снов ты - первой.
Отголостком нежной тайны
Дрожью по струне гитарной 
Восхитительнейшей самой...
Самой, самой, самой...Беби,
Ты меня в игру втянула...
Тенью белых снов ты - первой
Пролетела , проскользнула...


Тенью белых снов ты - первой
Отголостком нежной тайны
Дрожью по струне гитарной 
Восхитительнейшей самой...
Самой, самой, самой...Беби,
Разожгла пожаром чувства.
Тенью белых снов ты - первой...
А теперь в душе так пусто. 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
*А эта ещё ждёт музыки.* :Aga: 

*Было, было...*

Серебристым переливом 
Отражение луны 
Тихий берег у залива 
Спят оранжевые сны... 

Было, было, было, было.... 
Ничего теперь не жаль 
Ночи с привкусом Tequil(ы) 
Под разлучную печаль. 

Золотистый бархат кожи 
Прикоснуться и сгореть 
Если жить уже не сможем 
Значит время песни петь 

Было, было, было, было.... 
Ничего теперь не жаль 
Ночи с привкусом Tequil(ы) 
Под разлучную печаль. 

Где же ты моя Bonita 
Жар несбывшихся ночей 
Как молитва ты chikita 
Звёздный жар твоих очей... 

Было, было, было, было.... 
Ничего теперь не жаль 
Ночи с привкусом Tequil(ы) 
Под разлучную печаль...

----------


## Лев

> Лен,я накидал себе вариантик,вроде легло.Пришлось притирать текст,шоб в размер попадал.Это нормально и для текста безболезненно."Причешу" - покажу.Ок?


Ты оправдал мои надежды:smile:
******************************
"Было, было" - класс! Черновик на почте...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> "Было, было" - класс! Черновик на почте...


Лев, очень интересный вариант. :Ok:  
Как мне нравится, что рождаются необычные, неожиданные композиции.:rolleyes:
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*С днём свадьбы*


(написано для моей сестрёнки)

Мчится свадьба весёлою вьюгой
В танце белых и розовых роз...
Улыбнитесь , взглянув друг на друга ,
Не шутя , а любя и в серьёз !

Мы желаем вам звёздного счастья ,
Море света , улыбок , тепла !
Чтобы в самые злые ненастья
Вас любовь от беды берегла.

Не жалейте себя друг для друга ,
Будте всюду добры и нежны ,
Будет верность вам лучшей подругой ,
Будте вечно друг - другу нужны!

Не спешите решить все вопросы ,-
Всех вопросов за раз не решить!
В спешке только волненье и слёзы .
Торопясь- невозможно любить!

Люда , нежною розой сегодня
Ты склоняешься к Саше на грудь
И судьба ,- ваша первая сводня ,
Указала единый вам путь!

Вам вдвоём взявшись за руки нужно
Эту жизнь пройти прошагать.
Так живите же милые дружно
И не нужно в пути унывать!

Пусть до старости самой глубокой
Ваша память хранит этот день ,
И  на ваш брилиантовый вечер
Расцветёт пусть , как в мае ,  сирень!

*С ДНЁМ СВАДьБЫ 1*


Белой тройкой свадьба мчится !
В аромате нежных роз
Ваше счастье растворится, 
Счастье-радостном до слёз!

Как принцесса в доброй сказке 
Ты-невеста хороша!
Что за жесты, что за глазки, 
Ах красавица-душа!

И жених у нас не промах,
Парень, прямо хоть куда!
Вам бы в царских жить хоромах,
Вам бы вместе быть всегда!

Мы желаем вам, влюблённым ,
Жизнь в согласии прожить
И не превышая тона 
Все вопросы разрешить.

Не грустить о бывшем-прошлом ,
С радостью вперёд шагать
И друг другу, без вопросов ,
В каждом деле помогать.

Вам детей растить и внуков,
Так что выше рукава!
Будь терпенье вам подругой,
А любовь всегда права! 

*Молодожёнам*


Горе на двоих - всего пол-горя ,
Радость на двоих ,- считай вдвойне!
Чтоб ВАМ утопать в любви , как в море ,
Но , чтобы в жизни не бывать "на дне"!!!

*Жениху*


Быть мужчиной в полном смысле слова
Значит умным и надёжным быть .
Так будь тебе жена тому "основа" ,
Чтоб имя мужа с гордостью носить!

*Невесте*


С каждым днём прекрасней и умней
Мы желаем быть тебе - Невеста!
Чтоб от радостей в судьбе твоей
Не нашлось бы для печалей места!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ребят, давно ничего сурьёзного не писала.:confused:  Вот, на ваше...:rolleyes:
Тёпленькое ещё. :Aga: 

*Головокружение*


Разгулялся ветер -
Друг твой или брат.
Листья золотые
кружит надо мной.
Голубое небо,-
голубей стократ!
Осень листопадная 
стала мне весной...


Облаками белыми -
Наших тайн сближение...
Ты моё забвенное
Головокружение


Затаились звёзды.
Замерла земля.
Травы луговые
шепчуся с рекой.
Прошлого сомненья-
пепел и зола...
Растворила ноченька
Страсти  молоко.


Запоют метели
По седым снегам.
Захрустят дороги.
Станет даль слепой.
Будем мы, как прежде,
В наших облаках...
Буду сном малиновым
Навсегда с тобой!

----------


## Skadi

> Поцелуи нектаром малиновым 
> Растворятся в крови , как дурман. 
> Пред тобой , как листочек осиновый. 
> Ты - наркотик, я - твой наркоман! 
> 
> Моя милая , нежная женщина, 
> Ты такая на свете одна . 
> Перед Богом со мною повенчана. 
> Только я называю - ЖЕНА.


Лена, ты часто пишешь от имени мужчины - напомнило меня в ранней юности :wink:

----------


## LenZ

> Взгляд усталый прячешь в сторону.
> Тихий вздох.
> От забот и сил растраченных
> тяжесть век...
> Поклевала Птица Нежности
> горьких крох
> И осталось одиночество
> на ночлег...


Браво!!!! Обалденно! Коротко! Ёмко! Чудесно!

----------


## LenZ

> Разгулялся ветер -
> Друг твой или брат.


И это тоже очень красиво. Эта строчка



> Ты моё забвенное
> Головокружение


Просто в стиле великой Цветаевой! Красиво. Мне очень нравятся Ваши стихи!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Тёпленькое ещё.
> 
> Головокружение
> 
> 
> Разгулялся ветер -
> Друг твой или брат.
> Листья золотые
> кружит надо мной.
> ...


Лев, а я ведь вами проповедуемой "ровности" придерживаться старалась.  :Aga: 
А Вы молчите....:frown: Удалось ли мне?:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Лена, ты часто пишешь от имени мужчины - напомнило меня в ранней юности


От мужского лица пишу с недавнего времени. Это было что-то вроде реакции на провокацию.:mad::wink::biggrin:
Насколько хорошо мне это удаётся ценить читателям.
Но иногда ОЧЕНЬ интересное занятие.  :Vah:  :Aga: 

Закинь сюда пару твоих...Плиизз :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Браво!!!! Обалденно! Коротко! Ёмко! Чудесно!


Иногда попадаем! :Aga:  :Oj: 




> Просто в стиле великой Цветаевой! Красиво. Мне очень нравятся Ваши стихи!


Кормишь однако моё Эго...  :Ha: 
Спасибо милая.  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вашему вниманию с короткой предисторией...

Текст на немецком , писала для сына, хотела чтобы он спел...

Мы с ним тогда какую-то пробную програмку с и-нета сгрузили, и "слепили " музыку из: гром вырезали из одной песни, долепили часть другой музыки , тоже откуда-то из нета , не знаю, кто автор, ....дождь нашуршали упаковкой из под чипсов и ....спеть пришлось маме (т.е мне), так как сынуля уж слишком , на мой взгляд ´"РЭП"-анул, а я с его исполнением была не согласна...

Ну вобщем...не забрасывайте камнями.:rolleyes:

*Du bist und du bleibst....*

http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...6&uid=37050530

----------


## Skadi

> Закинь сюда пару твоих...Плиизз


Хорошо, уговорила, Лен :wink:
Как я уже сказала, это было в пору моей ранней юности...
Мне тогда мечталось, что кто-то напишет мне подобное посвящение :rolleyes:
__________________

*Хочу поднять бокал с вином
За небо светло-голубое,
За нивы, полные покоя,
За ветку вишни под окном.
Хочу поднять бокал с вином
За то, чтоб пели соловьи,
За руки нежные твои,
Твои глаза, как входишь в дом.
Я пью вина густую влагу
За тот далёкий тёплый плёс,
За крону сросшихся берёз,
Что стих ложится на бумагу.
Хочу тебя испить за то,
Что веру ты в меня вселила,
За то, что крепко полюбила -
Наверно, всё же, есть, за что...
Хочу, чтоб ты жила во мне,
Как часть души моей ретивой,
Чтоб мне светила с новой силой,
Грусть разгоняя в глубине!*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Хочу поднять бокал с вином
> За небо светло-голубое,
> За нивы, полные покоя,
> За ветку вишни под окном.
> Хочу поднять бокал с вином
> За то, чтоб пели соловьи,
> За руки нежные твои,
> Твои глаза, как входишь в дом.
> Я пью вина густую влагу
> ...


Замечательные строки!  :Ok:  Безвременные. :Aga: 
Из нас получились бы прекрасные мужчины, только потому, что по себе знаем, чего хотят женщины.:wink::biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Как я уже сказала, это было в пору моей ранней юности...


Ой, моя юность тоже...kuku
сынуле наказала, не так скоро из меня бабушку делать. :smile:Но, как придётся. :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Я шью на полотне суьбы*


Я шью на полотне судьбы изменчивой 
Стежок....а вслед за ним ещё стежок... 
Душа - ребёнок робкий, вздляд застенчивый, 
Шажок по жизни...и ешё шажок... 

Ложится след дорожкою по памяти. 
Ложится нить - узор по полотну 
Судьбы моей...И вечно руки заняты... 
Стихи - цветами... Ими боль заткну. 

Переболею, перевоплощением... 
И ляжет светлой нитью завиток 
Надежды. А другой пройдёт - прощение... 
Я затяну обиду в узелок 

И буду шить узорами...узорами... 
Придуманными, чтобы дальше жить 
Под холодом ночей, под злыми взорами- 
Пусть всё сожжёт святая солнценить! 

*А любовь?*

На весы положу совесть ...
А любовь?
А она пускай весами будет.
У меня как будто всё есть.
А любовь?
А она мой пыл горяченный остудит..
День и ночь 
а между ними - шаг...
А любовь 
меня никак не отпускает.
Может быть , 
что я сама мой злейший враг?
Но любовь...
она о той вражде не знает.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
*Скажи девчёнка...*

Счастливое детство.По вышивкам лета
Лишь ниткою тонкою вьётся тропа.
И мятная тает в ладошке конфета.
И мягко ложится по пыли стопа.

Короткое платьице солнышка цветом.
Задорная чёлка. Курносенький нос.
Девчёнчишка , с глазками полными света ,
Ответь мне сегодня на важный вопрос:

Ты жизнь так любила! И росы рассвета 
Богатством неписанным были тогда.
Когда ж потерялось из сердца всё это?
Куда же любовь вдруг пропала ?Куда?...

Друзьями твоими был всяк , но не каждый.
Не страх и печаль , а надежда и свет!
Скажи , почему это стало неважным?
Скажи , почему больше радости нет?

Не чувствуешь запаха белых акаций.
Весна не пьянит и не тает душа.
Вся жизнь пролетела картинками станций ,
По пыльным дорогам дождями шурша.

Нет тёплых ветров . Позабылось то лето.
И рай не случился в тени шалаша.
Жизнь горькою стала теперь сигаретой ,
Но куришь её ты опять не спеша.

В слезах растворяется боль и обида
И облаком сизым клубится дымок.
Девчонка , когда это всё с нами было?
Когда мы запутались в сетях дорог?

Далёкое детство... По вышивкам лета
Лишь ниткою тонкою вилась тропа...
Девчончишка с глазками полными света ,-
Ты видела всё! Я же стала слепа...

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*Память о былом*


Холодно на улице . Ночь в окошко хмурится ,
Звёздами мерцая в вышине .
Голые берёзы затаили слёзы
Об ушедшей в прошлое весне .

Тихо дремлют птицы . Где-то на границе 
Между тёплым летом и зимой
Ждут их перелёты . Но опять же что-то 
Позовёт их долгий клин домой .

Где бы мы ни были , как бы мы ни жили ,
Знать бы не забыть бы , что в дали
Есть земли кусочек , где воды глоточек 
Мы за счастье принимать могли !

Снова белой шубой холодно и грубо
Всё вокруг укутает зима .
Дальние дороги , прошлые тревоги 
Запорошит время кутерьма .

Но в тепле домашнем , за борьщём вчерашним
Отогрею память о былом .
Замурлычу песню , ту что пели вместе
Как-то за рождественским столом .

И растают слёзы у меня-берёзы ,
И в душе я листья распущу .
И наступит утро . И прольётся мудро
Белый свет по снежному плащу .

----------


## Skadi

> Из нас получились бы прекрасные мужчины, только потому, что по себе знаем, чего хотят женщины.


Всё же, лучше оставаться женщинами, время от времени подсказывая мужчинам, чего мы хотим :wink: 



> сынуле наказала, не так скоро из меня бабушку делать. Но, как придётся.


Мне пока это точно не грозит, но...ох, уж это "пока" :rolleyes:



> И растают слёзы у меня-берёзы ,
> И в душе я листья распущу


*Растают слёзы у меня-берёзы,
В душе листочки распущу,
И оживлю шальные грёзы,
Те, по которым я грущу...*

----------


## barbarossa

А я очень хотела бы стать бабушкой...

----------


## Лев

> А я очень хотела бы стать бабушкой...


Всё ещё впереди...
Хотя:frown: может у тебя так? -
Не дождётесь, дочь моя говорит...

----------


## barbarossa

Моей еще учиться нужно. Ей еще нет 18. Это я биологически уже готова. Так что, Баба Росса - не обидно, а в МЕЧТУ!

----------


## luudvig

*barbarossa*,куда ты денешься...

----------


## Лев

> Было, было...
> 
> Серебристым переливом 
> Отражение луны 
> Тихий берег у залива 
> Спят оранжевые сны...


Вот и ещё один романс зазвучал: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/638851

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Вот и ещё один романс зазвучал: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/638851


Лев, пейзажное спокойствие в Вашем исполнении! :rolleyes:
Как уже говорила, неожиданная, но очень интересная композиция. :Ok: 
Я, признаюсь, писала её в стиле Latino, salsa , а получился такой замечательный романс! :Vah:  :Oj: 
Спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> признаюсь, писала её в стиле Latino, salsa


Пожелание стиля должно сопровождать выставленный песенный текст. Когда музыка уже звучит во время прочтения стиха, не думаешь о стиле, а тут же записываешь звучание - что получилось, то получилось...(кстати о пейзажном спокойствии - неужто и в припеве?)
Ещё раз вчитываюсь в строки: 
"Серебристым переливом
Отражение луны.
Тихий берег у залива -
Спят оранжевые сны..." 
Могли ли такие строчки зазвучать в зажигательном ритме сальсы? Я даже попробовал в этом ритме - не укладывается:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Пожелание стиля должно сопровождать выставленный песенный текст. Когда музыка уже звучит во время прочтения стиха, не думаешь о стиле, а тут же записываешь звучание - что получилось, то получилось...(кстати о пейзажном спокойствии - неужто и в припеве?)



Лев, мне очень понравился Ваш вариант. :flower:  Сказала бы сразу о стиле, и не получился бы этот романс. :rolleyes:
И ....да! Даже в припеве.... "Было, было...." звучит, как волны плешущиеся на берегу... Моё восприятие.
Это же здорово, что кто-то видит больше, чем было предполагаемым!

Спасибо Вам за эту возможность!!! :Oj:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Могли ли такие строчки зазвучать в зажигательном ритме сальсы? Я даже попробовал в этом ритме - не укладывается


Вот видите, Вы , как музыкант, могли " прослушать " текст, на мелодию. А я всего-то писала, с представлением, что " подходит ".:rolleyes:

----------


## diskengel

*Скажи девчёнка...*

Счастливое детство.По вышивкам лета
Лишь ниткою тонкою вьётся тропа....

*Память о былом*

Холодно на улице . Ночь в окошко хмурится ,
Звёздами мерцая в вышине ....

 :Ok:  :Ok: 
Малинка, скинь своё мыло.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Малинка, скинь своё мыло.


Смотри почту .:wink:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А я очень хотела бы стать бабушкой...



Моя мама в мои годы была уже бабушкой...:smile: 
А я пока не тороплюсь, потому, как своих маленьких ещё вырастить надо. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Всё же, лучше оставаться женщинами, время от времени подсказывая мужчинам, чего мы хотим


Так и будет! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Я не прощаюсь с тобой...*

Я не прощаюсь с тобой...
Я вернусь к тебе снова!
Когда на небе бесслышно тронется лёд.
Когда мой мир разобьёт зимних чувств оковы.
Когда мне Муза наполнит бокал мой словом,
И пьян от счастья все реки времени вброд
Я перейду...
окрылённый такой судьбой.
Я не прощаюсь с тобой.

Я не прощаюсь с тобой.
Я прошу тебя: Жди!
Когда ворвётся в твой мир золотая весна,
Когда пробьётся солнце сквозь землю цвЕтом,
Когда закатам в след вполыхнут рассветы
И искры звёзд не успеет зажечь луна
Лишь потому,
Что время промчится стрелой,
Когда мы с тобой...

Я не прощаюсь с тобой.
Мне так хочется жить...
Когда в глазах твоих - моих снов отражение,
Когда в руках моих - шёлк твоих желаний,
Когда вселенной вздох ощутив на грани
Мы захлебнёмся в гайзерах ощущений...
И упадём
В облачность неги слепой...

Я не прощаюсь с тобой!... 


*В нашем старом лесу*


В нашем старом лесу 
На оранжево-ржавом ковре 
Из опавшей листвы 
И несбывшихся трепетных снов 
Превращаясь в росу 
И звеня бубенцом на заре 
Замерзает без нас 
Наша тайная сказка -Любовь. 

В осторожных руках 
Тихих клёнов и грустных осин 
Меж листочков дрожащих 
В прощальной мелодии Музы, 
Что играя искрится 
Как лёгкая сеть паутин, 
Наши лучики - чувства 
Срываясь , сплетаются в узы.

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
*И бросила осень*


Октябрьский ветер гоняя листву по аллеям 
Стучится копытцем серебрянной лани мне в душу... 
Мне грустно. Но я не о чём не жалею. 
И цокот ушедшего лета стараюсь подлушать. 

И катится высохшим листиком давняя песня. 
Её удержать и вернуть только память сумеет. 
Опять ностальгия в душе заняла своё место 
И тихо скребёт, и волнует, и чуточку греет... 

Закрою глаза...и отдамся вернувшейся страсти 
И пусть на мгновение будет легко и свободно... 
Мгновение... Мегамгновение счастья! 
Впиваюсь в пространство зубами надежды голодной. 

И ветер, как волны...И я возвращаюсь невольно 
На ленту аллеи, где слышится цокот копыт 
Серебрянной лани. И сердцу немножечко больно... 
Но кажется, дух тем обманом наполнившись - сыт... 

Стою, расплываясь в довольной ухмылке... 
Прохожий невольно мне дарит улыбку в ответ. 
А лето сгорело... как стрестно, как жарко , как пылко! 
И бросила осень мне под ноги ржавый букет.

----------


## LenZ

> В нашем старом лесу


Очень красиво!!!!  :flower:  Трепетно!!!! Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> И бросила осень


Тоже здорово! Грустно...  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Лена, хотим использовать твоё стихотворение *"В нашем старом лесу"* на концерте 1 сентября в колледже. Ты не против? Спросишь, почему сама не пишу, отвечу - там уже куча моих стихов (в песнях). Твоё зазвучало в душе - так как? :rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*,
> Лена, хотим использовать твоё стихотворение *"В нашем старом лесу"* на концерте 1 сентября в колледже. Ты не против? Спросишь, почему сама не пишу, отвечу - там уже куча моих стихов (в песнях). Твоё зазвучало в душе - так как? :rolleyes:


Солнц, я для того и здесь, чтобы делиться с миром. :Aga: 
Конечно да!  :Ok: 
И спасибо. :flower:  :Oj: 

Очень надеюсь скоро услышать!:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Конечно да! 
> И спасибо.
> Очень надеюсь скоро услышать!


Спасибо тебе, Алён kiss Представь, в нете пересмотрела много стихов, но какой-то особой, именно осенней красоты, не услышала...а те, какие подходили, уже были нами использованы ранее. Но твоё будет звучать полностью сольным номером (под музыкальное сопровождение, но не как песня - тебе песни уже пишут, а у меня нет технических возможностей, чтоб написать хорошую фонограмму)  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Всё равно приятно...   :Oj:  
Спасибо!.. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Всё равно приятно...   
> Спасибо!..


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я просто постараюсь себе это представить....:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Я просто постараюсь себе это представить....


Я сфотографирую того, кто будет читать твоё стихотворение - маленькая помощь в твоём представлении :wink::smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Aga: :rolleyes: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*В осеннем дожде...*


Ещё золотятся в падении скрипки- 
Фантазии лёгкая стать. 
И каждую нотку , как впредь, без ошибки 
Мне осень сумеет сыграть... 

Но, как же устала душа от симфоний 
Поющих об осени муз... 
Что слушать приятнее спрятанный в стоне 
Дождя...оживляющий блюз. 

Сочится мне в душу мелодия грусти 
И памяти робкая тень 
Как будто впиталась... Щемящее чувство. 
Ты слышишь? В осеннем дожде... 

*Отгорели пожары... * 

Отгорели пожары в любовью забытых садах... 
В полушалке туманном приблизилась к пропасти осень. 
В её блике озёрном от грусти застыла вода ,
И всё реже в небесных глазах её светлая просинь. 

От парчи золотой только редкие ниточки листьев 
И дрожит тихий стон меж стволами заломленных рук... 
И художники , наскоро спрятав все краски и кисти 
Греют Музы и души в пьянящих объятьях подруг. 

Только память, как сон всё стоит у окна одиноко 
И сквозь слёзы во взгляде трепещет живое тепло. 
Это просто судьба. Это кончилась просто дорога... 
Это хрупкое счастье , которое просто прошло...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Слепым тумaнам сентября...


Дрожит обманчивая мгла. 
И лес - что золотые горы. 
Он не сгорел ещё до тла, 
Глотая каждый звук и шорох... 

Ложатся шалью пуховой 
И путаясь в продрогших ветках, 
Скользят прохладою живой 
И стынут на усталых веках... 

Посеребрись туманом даль. 
Втяни в пучину ностальгии. 
Разлей по венам грусть-печаль, 
Вплетаясь в робкие шаги. 

Испей из шороха листвы 
Надежды-капли дождевые... 
Дотронься ветра тетивы 
И встрепенись струной впервые... 

Последний день досентябрит... 
Уснут в полях туманы зыбко... 
Их сон октябрь разбередит 
Холодной зарева улыбкой... 

Слепым туманам сентября 
Сегодня в Лету уходящим 
Я прошепчу:"Вы здесь не зря... 
Я жить останусь вздохом вашим..." 

Смотрю с последний раз во след 
Осенней грусти листопадной... 
Туманный взгляд..Туманный свет... 
Вдыхаю напоследок жадно....

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
*Осень-конфетка
*
Осень - модница. Конфетка
В шелестящем жёлтом фантике...
День за днём на каждой ветке
Вяжет пламя листья - бантики.

Вкус то сладостно заманчивый, 
То прохладно-свеже-мятный ,
То таинственно обманчивый.
Мне то горько, то приятно...

Ностальгией расстилается 
Над просторами души...
И листком последним мается
В холодеющей тиши...

*Она*

Она разбивала закатов шары новогодние,
Осколки на листья лепила ночными туманами.
И песни дождями на землю лила сумасбродные.
И дУши поила красы ненаглядной обманами...

И в платьях оранжево-красных , берёзо-осиновых
Тебя приглашала на танец . И ветром обманута
Кружила, училась надежду свою баллансировать, 
Дрожа , как гитары струна до предела натянута.

Румяною яблок душистых в садах хоронилася,
Их соком в твоих поцелуях спешила изнежится.
Курлычащим клином на небе нежданно простилася
И след её тёплый уж первым забвением снежится...

*Осень*


Мне в окна стучалась капризная девочка осень 
Глаза голубые, под зелень сосновых ресниц 
И пряталась где-то в озёрную , тихую просинь 
И мягко тонула в пылающей страсти зарниц .


С дождём по дорожкам и травам носилась босая, 
Смеясь серебристо, звенела по лужам , по крышам... 
И красками жёлтыми, красными в небо бросая 
Вплеталась в листву на деревьях всё выше и выше... 

Сегодня в окно мне стучалась тихонько и кротко 
Знакомое лико... Да только вот старше и краше- 
Уже не девчёнка - а огненной стати молодка. 
И глаз глубина , словно грустью две полные чаши... 

Я слёзы осенних дождей на стекле увидала. 
О чём так печалилась юность в златом одеяньи? 
Но девы моей , вот была только-раз и не стало... 
Остались лишь в парке деревьев нагих изваянья... 

Их бережно греет туманами женщина осень 
Она меланхолии может сродни...Иль печали. 
Не пряча в лесах поредевших дорожную проседь 
У звёздных костров греет зыбкую душу ночами. 

И ей улетать в нас надеждой манящее "скоро" 
Расстаять в туманах как плачущий клин журавлиный. 
На память оставив листвы позолоченной ворох 
И тихие песни, и полные грусти долины....

----------


## Skadi

Дразнишься осенними стихами? :wink:.....

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Аха...почти што. :wink:
Наверное это моя пора....была...одно время...:rolleyes:.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Не примите....то, что выставляю стихи разом, шквалом, за нечто неприличное. :frown: Признаюсь, душа обленилась. :confused:
Если вытягивать каждый раз по одному, то запасы немалые... А я хочу заставить себя снова писать! :Aga: 
Работать! Жить в стихах! Хочу!
Помогите!... Не пишется.... :Tu:

----------


## Skadi

> Работать! Жить в стихах! Хочу!
> Помогите!... Не пишется....


Алён, всё будет. Муза - ужасно своенравная особа! иногда любит выскакивать из-за угла :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Работать! Жить в стихах! Хочу!
> Помогите!... Не пишется....
> __________________


Пригласили как-то меня работать в пиццерии в квартет. У коллектива был уже наработанный репертуар, который им поднадоел и басист, сладко потягиваясь, мечтательно произнёс: Лёва, а хорошо бы нам сделать "Хава нагила"... У меня что-то щёлкнуло в голове и... я сделал, потом ещё и ещё. Мы репетировали и музыканты подходили и говорили, что с момента моего прихода коллектив стал звучать много интереснее. Потом мы сделали передачу на радио - "Искусство аранжировки" и я этот эпизод вспомнил и сказал, что после пожелания басиста я...
"забеременел":biggrin: на голову. 
Желаю тебе забеременеть на много разнообразных песенных сюжетов и больше позитива - уже устал от несчастной любви:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> Работать! Жить в стихах! Хочу!
> Помогите!... Не пишется....


Влюбись!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Алён, всё будет. Муза - ужасно своенравная особа! иногда любит выскакивать из-за угла :wink:



И с такой уже знакомы. :Aga: ... Но чаще я на охоте...Стараюсь почти бесслышно приблизиться.:wink:
Спасибо, милая за поддержку. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Желаю тебе забеременеть на много разнообразных песенных сюжетов и больше позитива - уже устал от несчастной любви


Главное- "забеременнеть", а там уж что получится.:wink: Главное, чтоб здоровый... :Ok: 
Сердечное спасибо Вам. :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> чаще я на охоте...Стараюсь почти бесслышно приблизиться


Я сегодня сама подпрыгнула к ней - надо было срочно переделать слова двух песен от и до  :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Малинка
>  маленький перекур? 
>  может поможет?


С вчера до сегодня всю ночь - перекур. :Ha: 
А сегодня к вечеру выглянуло,что-то...:eek: :Aga: 
Данки дир. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Влюбись!!!


Люблю!!! Люблю!!! Люблю!!! :Oj:  :Vah: 
Мир, детей, мужа, родных, ...  :Aga: 
Мне наверное не хватает беспокойства... Но как раз его то и не желала бы больше...
Только на жизненную магистраль вышла и опять по бездорожью....:eek:

Спасибо Вам за отзыв.  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*Давай напишем календарь* 

Жизнь по судьбы календарям,
давно написаным , для нас.
Мы столько раз ещё весной
встречали осень.
И сколько пережито зим,
В которых холод наших глаз,
В которых оттепелью душ 
катились слёзы...

   Жизнь по судьбы календарям
    - невыносима.
   Давай, любимый, мы с тобой
    пропустим наши зимы.
   И пусть в душе шумит весна,
    мы будем тайной даже в снах
    лелеять прежнюю, взаимную любовь...

Мы свой напишем календарь.
Пусть в нём пореже будет дождь,
Хоть мы умеем одеваться по погоде.
Давай вдвоём увидим даль,
сквозь боль ночей, туманов ложь
И счастье , пусть в любое время 
будет в моде.



*О нас*

Помнишь ли, дорогая,
нашу первую встречу?
Мы сидели за столиком
городского кафе...
А прохожим светили
в необычный тот вечер
Одноглазые, чудные 
фонари, фонари....

   Я зову тебя солнышком.
   Я зову тебя милою.
   Ты куда очарованней, 
   заплутавшей весны.
   Птицами ветрокрылыми
   годы неудержимые,
   Только не переснились нам
   нашей юности сны....

Ты-весеннею вишней
в подвенечном наряде.
Я, как ясень молоденький
у дороги судьбы...
Как же мы повзрослели!
...И попрежнему ясно
лили свет придорожные
фонари, фонари...

Мы - в паденьях и взлётах
укреплявшие крылья,
Сколько раз перебитыми
возвращались к любви!
Ты мне стала дороже.
...И в судьбы нашей вечер
вновь над нами качаются
фонари, фонари...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Я сегодня сама подпрыгнула к ней - надо было срочно переделать слова двух песен от и до


 Надеюсь , что "добычей" удовлетворена душа? :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Надеюсь , что "добычей" удовлетворена душа?


Ещё бы! получилось, что называется, "с ходу". А уже и поём вовсю - как раз успели к 1 сентября :wink:



> Мне наверное не хватает беспокойства... Но как раз его то и не желала бы больше...


Беспокойство...думаю, что понимаю, о чём ты  :Aga: 


> Давай вдвоём увидим даль,
> сквозь боль ночей, туманов ложь
> И счастье , пусть в любое время 
> будет в моде.


 :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Мы - в паденьях и взлётах
> укреплявшие крылья,
> Сколько раз перебитыми
> возвращались к любви!
> Ты мне стала дороже.
> ...И в судьбы нашей вечер
> вновь над нами качаются
> фонари, фонари...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> 


 :Oj: :rolleyes:





> Лен,я накидал себе вариантик,вроде легло.Пришлось притирать текст,шоб в размер попадал.Это нормально и для текста безболезненно."Причешу" - покажу.Ок?


Я всё ещё жду. Жду...недождусь.....:rolleyes::wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Беспокойство...думаю, что понимаю, о чём ты


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Aвгустовский дождь* 

Стучит в окошко августовский дождь.
Гляжу сквозь рать прозрачных кoнoпушек:
По веткам елей - капельная дрожь.
СтоЯт , молчат, промокши до макушек.

Вон паучoк, забился под листок.
Сеть-паутинка, как колье из стразoв...
Трубит, шуршит минорный водосток,
Швыряет ветер в мир порывов фразы.

А небо сыплет бисер на асфальт
И по дорожкам скачут капли-бусы.
Аквамарином разлилась печаль -
Души аквамариновые блюзы...

----------


## Лев

> сквозь рать


это сочетание на форуме уже притча во языцах - типа "нас рать":biggrin: реально звучит сквосьрать... так что убирай эту поэтику.

----------


## luudvig

> :rolleyes:Я всё ещё жду. Жду...недождусь.....:rolleyes::wink:


Леночка,ожидание,предвкушение чего-то хорошего - это и есть счастье. :Ok: :biggrin: Я щас занят срочной работой,чуть позже,а?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Леночка,ожидание,предвкушение чего-то хорошего - это и есть счастье. Я щас занят срочной работой,чуть позже,а?



Ну ,что Вы...  :Oj:  Я  это так...ненастойчиво... просто ...как бы задумавшись.:rolleyes:...как бы сама с собой ...:wink:
... жду.... :Ok:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> это сочетание на форуме уже притча во языцах - типа "нас рать":biggrin: реально звучит сквосьрать... так что убирай эту поэтику.


Ну а если так:

Стучит в окошко августовский дождь
Прозрачные рисуя кoнoпушки
По веткам елей - капельная дрожь.
СтоЯт , молчат, промокши до макушки....

?:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Ещё золотятся в падении скрипки...


Это-ж надо,как здоровски!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*:)*

Я , братцы - химик и доцент. 
Имею западный акцент 
Родился в Маковке 
Живу теперь в Берлине. 
Я уважаю интеллект 
Имею жизненный концепт: 
Жизнь без царапин, 
Но всегда бы чтоб в малине! 

Но , что-то бесится жена 
Мол юность в пробку, сожжена 
И , что мозги мои 
на хлеб не поменяешь. 
И что из них не сваришь суп. 
И что варюсь в своём соку.... 
Но и того ни так ни сяк 
не похлебаешь. 

А я то...Я - интеллегент 
Я вывел сумму под процент 
И дал в газете 
нашей местной объявленье 
Что я , мол химик и доцент. 
Что оправдаю каждый цент 
И буду рад считать 
хоть спички, хоть поленья 

Но , всем понятно дело тут: 
Не прыгай парень на батут, 
Так, неумеючи и 
падать не придётся 
Был приглашён я в институт 
Там химики до блеска трут 
Входные двери 
и подвальные оконца. 

Теперь , хоть и не по нутру 
Я тоже эти окна тру 
Припоминая часто мать 
...того японца 
Да что тут братцы говорить? 
Ведро и тряпка... 
РАС-ТУ-ДРИТЬ!... 
За жизнь в малине... 
В цену мятого червонца. 

*Невероятное преобращение*

Две жерди длинные - ногИ 
И , словно грабли две руки 
И у коров клаза поменне , наверно... 
Тебя я знаю много лет 
Но до сих пор ищу ответ 
Как из лягушки превратилась ты в царевну? 

Так было, было, было, было, было, было... 
Тебя когда-то называли все кобылой. 
Но бриллиант отшлифовал сосед твой Колька 
И ты теперь фотомодель, крутая тёлка! 

Вчера увидел твой портрет 
И никому уж не секрет 
Что целый вечер оху.....ахал поражённый 
Ты там такая ...вобщем вся 
С загаром бронзовым краса 
В топсексуальной позе, полуобнажённой! 

Так было, было, было, было, было, было... 
Тебя когда-то называли все кобылой. 
Но бриллиант отшлифовал сосед твой Колька 
И ты теперь фотомодель, крутая тёлка! 

И кто же знал, и кто же мог 
Подумать, что упрятал Бог 
В твоей невзрачности вселенскую богиню. 
Терзаюсь мыслью о тебе, 
Но фЭнов ты, как голубей... 
И я от мысли лишь горю и тут же стыну... 

Так было, было, было, было, было, было... 
Тебя когда-то называли все кобылой. 
Но бриллиант отшлифовал сосед твой Колька 
И ты теперь фотомодель, крутая тёлка!

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue:

----------


## luudvig

*Malina sladkaja*,Лен,умничка. :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Aga: 


> Это-ж надо,как здоровски!


 :Oj: Вот ведь фантазия...:rolleyes: иногда...
Спасибо. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Malina sladkaja*,Лен,умничка.


Считаете удачным?
Я думала , меня тут в пух...за такую тематику.:wink:
Но, кто не рискует...:cool::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*МОЙ МУЖ ТЕБЯ НЕ ЛЮБИТ...*

Мой муж тебя не любит. 
Он говорит ты - шлюха. 
С полоборота рубит , 
Что ты давно старуха. 

Что миниюбки дочки 
Здесь не помогут тоже , 
Когда тебе " За тридцать! " 
Стоит клеймом на роже. 

А я с ним всё ругаюсь 
И за тебя впрягаюсь! 

Но если честно,-знаю, 
Что прав он. Ну ей богу 
Что " сзади , как девчонка " 
На " спереди " нет толку! 

Какие там мужчины?... 
Тебе нужны " Кенты "! 
До задницы морщины , 
А лезешь на понты! 

А я с ним всё ругаюсь 
И за тебя впрягаюсь. 

Твой муж , хоть не красавец, 
Но деньги тащит в дом. 
Ну а тебе ЧТО нравится? 
И сколько толку в ТОМ?!! 

Мой муж тебя не любит , 
Он говорит ты - стерва 
И если б можно было, 
Тебя б угрохал первой!!! 

А я с ним всё ругаюсь 
И за тебя впрягаюсь... 

Наверно лучше соглашусь. 
Пусть будет прав ...И счастлив...Пусть!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

*ХРЕН С БОТВОЮ*

Не лишена 
я ни сна ни покоя 
Пусть тишина 
на стены клеит обои 
Всё решено! 
Всё знаю я и не скрою: 
Или Она!...Или же я!... 
Иль хрен с тобою! 

Ты на мне... 
на мнение моё 
Не отреагировал. 
Ты был снoва у Неё, 
на проспекте Кирова! 

Мне не нужна 
твоя эпоха застоя 
Пусть я грешна. 
Но слёз моих ты не стоишь! 
Попробуй сам! 
Не нагибаясь...и стоя 
Ну как она...Или же я... 
Да хрен с тобою... 

Ты на мне... 
на мнение моё 
Не отреагировал. 
Ты был снoва у Неё, 
на проспекте Кирова! 

Твоя жена, 
она тебе не чужая 
И ты о ней 
часами чешешь со мною... 
Зачем меня 
проблемой той загружаешь? 
Ну пусть Она...Зачем же я? 
Ты-хрен с ботвою!?... 

Ты на мне... 
на мнение моё 
Не отреагировал. 
Оставайся у неё,- 
на проспекте Кирова!

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

*НАМ ПЕЛ ВИТЁК...*

Витёк гитару в руки взял 
И с грустью нам он вдруг сказал,- 
Ну что ж , братва , давайте вспомним про былое. 
Он тихо песню начал петь , 
Моя душа пошла болеть 
За той далёкою , любимою страною. 

По кишкинтай налив в стакан 
Мы пили за Талды - Курган , 
За Гулю с Сериком и за базарчик старый. 
Закусывая шашлычком , 
Опять взгрустнули мы о том , 
О чём напела нам Витюхина гитара. 

Нам пел Витёк про ту страну , 
Где мы ходили в Асхану , 
Где чебуреки ели мы и баурсаки. 
Мы всё делили на троих , 
За нас мы пили и за них , 
И на ветру потом качались , словно маки. 

Наш друг гитару отложил 
И загрустил , и затужул , 
С его щеки слеза солёная сорвалась. 
Эх , были верные друзья 
И нам забыть о них нельзя. 
Но вспоминать о них нам только и осталось. 

Куплю билет в Талды - Курган 
И буду счастлив я , и пьян. 
И буду пить за вас , друзья мои в Дойчланде! 
И буду жарить шашлычок , 
Ловить " Маринку " на крючок 
И загорать у Каратала я на занде. 

И ты дружище не грусти , 
На сайт наш чаше заходи , 
Поговорим о том , о сём , о новом , старом. 
Всего лишь линк:- талдык.де , 
Но рады будем мы тебе , 
И все проблеммы сразу станут бер и баром. 

П.С :к сожалению упомянутый в песне линк в данное не работает. :confused:

----------


## Skadi

> Подумать, что упрятал Бог 
> В твоей невзрачности вселенскую богиню.


 :Ok: 



> МОЙ МУЖ ТЕБЯ НЕ ЛЮБИТ...





> ХРЕН С БОТВОЮ





> НАМ ПЕЛ ВИТЁК...


Лен, эти "жизненные картинки" очень яркие - невольно вспомнился "Фитиль" :rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лен, эти "жизненные картинки" очень яркие - невольно вспомнился "Фитиль"


Сижу и думаю, шо це таке "Фитиль"? :rolleyes: Хорошо интернет....спросила гуглю...ну он мне о объяснил... :Aga: :biggrin:
Теперь знаю, что имеешь в виду... :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Сынуля в дороге*


В первый раз ты один в дороге. 
В первый раз... 
Может быть первый шаг, с порога 
в этот мир. 
В даль змеёй поползла дорога. 
Ты - факир! 
Над тобой твой Хранитель - Ангел. 
Каждый час. 

Я с тобой, мой родной. В молитвах 
я с тобой. 
Ты не бойся , порой шершавых 
Отцовских рук - 
Он создатель наш и спаситель. 
Он - наш друг. 
Он с тобою в пути, который 
зовут судьбой. 

В первый раз ты один в дороге. 
В первый раз. 
Почему-то и мне не спится... 
Что за чушь? 
По щекам в две дорожки серых 
ложится тушь: 
Ты - мальчишка... 
"почти что взрослый" 
в первый раз... 

*А* брикосовый запах кудрявых волос , 
*Л* ебединая стать, жемчуг глаз твоих карих. 
*Е* сли встретить кому-то тебя довелось , 
*К* аждый знает - ты верный и ласковый парень. 
*С* еребрится мечта, словно искра росы , 
*А* Амур не нашутку с тобой разыгрался . 
*Н* о, прислушайся , тикают жизни часы, 
*Д* орожи каждым днём, Веру в сердце носи 
*Р* асцвети тем , к чему ты душой своей рвался!


*А* тласный парус корабельных снов 
*Д* авно наполнен вЕтрами надежды 
*Р* аскинется над морем сетью слов 
*И* вырвет из пучин мою любовь - 
*А* квамариновый , лазурный уголёк. 
*Н* а, забери себе его, сынок. 


*А* ленкий цветочек, самый - самый нежный 
*У* меня в руках-живой рассвет. 
*Р* адует сильнее , чем любой подснежник 
*И* прекрасней чувства в жизни нет! 
*К* рошечный, чудесный 
*А* нгел поднебесный. 



*А* кварелью небесной в глазёнках твоих , 
*Н* а поляне лесной незабудковой тайной, 
*Г* олубым отголоском на розовый стих, 
*Е* лексиром , что лечит от грусти случайной, 
*Л* истопадом звенящим багряной листвой 
*И* зумрудною сказкой зимы уходящей 
*Н* еземное, прекрасное чудо со мной , - 
*А* другими словами - крылатое счастье ! 




*Колыбельная для доченьки*

Ветерок задумчивый по лесу гулял 
Веточки еловые бережно качал 
Баю-баю баюшки баюшки баю 
Песенку волшебную я тебе спою 

Спи малышка-доченька сладким крепким сном 
Ветерок тот сказочный прилетит в наш дом 
Баю-баю баюшки баюшки баю 
Песенку волшебную я тебе спою 

Обратится в облачный - светло - мягкий сон 
И с тобой в мир сказочный, вдруг умчится он. 
Баю-баю баюшки баюшки баю 
Песенку волшебную я тебе спою 

Спи мой ангел маленький , крошечка моя, 
Мой цветочек аленький.Я люблю тебя. 
Баю-баю баюшки баюшки баю 
Песенку волшебную я тебе спою 

 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> Колыбельная для доченьки


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Не лишена 
> я ни сна ни покоя...


 
*Отдайся мне*

Отдайся мне, когда туманы 
Лесные кудри теребят. 
Когда мне легче жить обманом, 
Меня испепелит твой взгляд... 

Отдайся мне, когда балует 
Огнями звёзд моя мечта, . 
Когда безудержно целую 
Тебя в холодные уста... 

Отдайся мне, как ветер - воле, 
Как солнце - дню, как песне - слух... 
Сыграй мне стастной Музы роли 
Наполни вдохновленьем дух! 

Меня ты сердцем не полюбишь. 
Не будешь ждать моих стихов... 
Уйдёшь под утро и забудешь, 
Оставив аромат духов... 

Я не ревнив. И безрассудно 
Тебя и только лишь, люблю! 
Твоей улыбкой редкой, чудной 
Отдайся мне , сейчас! Молю! 

Мне всё равно, что завтра будет. 
Я жить мгновением спешу! 
Нас время как-нибудь рассудит. 
Отдайся мне, мой сон....Прошу! 


*Отдайся мне*:tongue:

Отдайся мне , как за пол-царства 
За горстку лжи, аршин коварства 
За цепь златую нежных слов, 
Коньяк, огурчики и плов... 

Отдайся мне, как маме - папа, 
Как лысой головёшке - шляпа, 
Как пню - грибы, как яме - лужа, 
В моей душе такая стужа! 

Наивно, срастно , лапоухо 
Отдайся мне, как мёду муха! 
Я расскажу про что угодно, 
Наедине и принародно! 

Отдайся, зАпросто, за прОсто 
За ночь , за ветер и за звёзды... 
Фантазии твоей цена: 
Ты веришь, что ты мне нужна!

----------


## Skadi

> Сижу и думаю, шо це таке "Фитиль"?


Сидела и думала - як же ж це? а ты чуешь чи ни - от я ж тут написала пару строк :biggrin:



> Отдайся, зАпросто, за прОсто 
> За ночь , за ветер и за звёзды...


:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Отдайся, зАпросто, за прОсто 
> За ночь , за ветер и за звёзды...


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/626551   :rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/626551


 :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
:smile: песня вызвала образы...
 [IMG]http://*********ru/851064.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/626551
> *Права: Лев Шафир, Танья Штерн*


*Лев*,получается, что *Malina sladkaja* и *Звёздочка* это всё *Танья Штерн*???:eek:

----------


## Лев

*Kliakca*,
 Ты сколько на грудь приняла? :Vah: 
Звёздочка - Таня Штерн
Malina sladkaja - Елена Садрия
Можно ведь в профиль заглянуть...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лев,получается, что Malina sladkaja и Звёздочка это всё Танья Штерн???


Он имел в виду , что тематика совпадает...:smile:
У Тани текст от женского имени, мои тексты в данном примере от мужского. :Ha: 
Пересекается... :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca,
>  Ты сколько на грудь приняла?
> Звёздочка - Таня Штерн
> Malina sladkaja - Елена Садрия
> Можно ведь в профиль заглянуть...


Сами строки одной взяли, а ссылку на другую дали, вот и путанница получилась:frown:

----------


## luudvig

> Malina sladkaja и Звёздочка это всё Танья Штерн


Интересная мысль!:frown:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Колыбельная для доченьки


Здоровски.Целую подол вашего платья. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сообщение от Malina sladkaja 
> Колыбельная для доченьки
> 
> Здоровски.Целую подол вашего платья.



 :Oj: :smile:


**  *   **


Просыпается день полосой на стене. 
Голосит во дворе цветнопёрый будильник.
В кухне что-то бормочит сквозь сон холодильник.
Растворяются звёздные пятна в окне.

Возвращаюсь опять
В "низачем" , в "никуда"...
Одному "никому"
ничего не скажу...
Верю в то, ....
и той верой я не дорожу,
В то , что встречу тебя 
"никогда-никогда"...
Обниму , приголюблю...
её - высочество
Хладнокровное, верное мне 
одиночество....

Заварю чёрный чай. И как в мутной тоске
Растворится на сахар похожая память...
С каждым днём ещё больше она меня давит
Словно камень на старом, измятом листке.

А когда мне Луна улыбаясь в окно
Не расскажет… не спросит меня, не согреет,
Я опять, как всегда, об одном пожалею:
Фильм не кончится завтра, ведь жинь - не кино....

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Это осень, милый.*

Стучится в окна холодный ветер-
любовник грубый.
Калитка пьяною скрипкой плачет
Срывая ноты...
Рванулось  небо к земле на встречу:
"Прими, голуба..."
И верят люди разлучной грусти
в его аккордах...

Это осень, милый.
Это осень...
К нам стучится ветром сожаленья...
Осознаньем, чувством упущенья...
Это осень.
Это просто осень...

А завтра в долы туманы лягут
седым молчаньем.
И в тихом танце кружится будут
с деревьев листья,
Как мы кружимся, срываясь с веток
Любви-печали...
Мы будем вечно непринуждённые
в ней кружится...

А на картине надежд последних
всё меньше красок.
Судьба припрячет свою палитру,
холсты и кисти
И наша память спасти захочет
одну из сказок... 
Но нам остался скупой набросок:
лишь контур жизни...

----------


## Skadi

> Это осень, милый...


Это осень, милый. Это просто осень.
Бабье лето у неё тепла попросит,
По полям разбросит нити паутины...
Нам тепла остатков напрочь не отринуть.
Это осень, милый. Это просто осень.
Потихоньку нас с тобою грусть уносит.
Взглядом взгляд уже не ловим, лишь отводим,
И тоска полощет чувства на свободе...

----------


## PAN

> Калитка пьяною скрипкой плачет
> Срывая ноты...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ребята, тут такое дело....Написала давно...но такое ощущение, что очень знакомо.:rolleyes:
Отпишитесь, если кто знает, чего тут не так. :Aga: 
Мерсю. :flower: 

*Я уезжаю*

 Тихую песню стучат колёса.
Поезд летит в чужую даль.
Я лишь вздыхаю, глотая слёзы
И улыбаюсь, тая печаль.

   Последний поцелуй на станции прощанья,
   Последняя слеза и я уже в пути.
   Напрасные слова, обиды ,обещанья.
   Напрасная любовь и тихое прости.

А боль всё сильней сжимает душу
И вновь предо мной глаза твои...
Ты был всех лучше,-был самым лучшим
И я тонула в твоей любви.

Я перед ночью застыла в страхе.
Ночь без тебя. Ночь без тепла.
Жизнь, моя старая рубаха,
Разве она уже прошла?

----------


## Skadi

> Жизнь, моя старая рубаха,
> Разве она уже прошла?


Лен, вот это как-то...не то что-то...мне так показалось...рубаха изнашивается...

----------


## PAN

> Отпишитесь, если кто знает, чего тут не так


Только если в личку...

----------


## luudvig

> "Я уезжаю"


Лен :flower: ,привет.Экспромт на эту тему. "СЛОВА" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/643943/

----------


## Лев

> "СЛОВА"


Валера?:eek:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лен, вот это как-то...не то что-то...мне так показалось...рубаха изнашивается...


Солнц, ты права. :Aga: 
 Бум думать...:rolleyes:
Спасибо. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Только если в личку...


Ты обсолютно прав.  :Ok: 
Я написала...вернее она как-то сама написалась....и у меня со временем появилось какое-то такое странное подозрение, что так уже было. :redface:
Не знаю где, не знаю кто....но было.:frown:
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лен,привет.Экспромт на эту тему. "СЛОВА" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/643943/


 Ой! :Oj:  Ах!... :Vah: 
Не ожидала такого экспромта! И он мне,:rolleyes: (сами догадываетесь ) очень! :Ok: 
Спасибо Вам огромное!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

*Мне однажды приснилось*
_(Мне 19 лет)_


Мне однажды приснилось будто были мы вместе.
Ты рукой своей нежной мне провёл по щеке.
И всё было , как в сказке, в лунно-розовом цвете.
И всё было , как в тайне - в глубине, в далеке...

Мне приснилось- ты рядом . Снова ласков и нежен.
И умчались печали. И пропала гроза .
Лишь из глаз моих сразу тихо так , безмятежно ,
По щеке светлой искрой покатилась слеза .

И в глазах твоих добрых я увидела радость.
И заметила сразу счастья блик , и покой.
"Я люблю тебя , слышишь?" -я тебе прошептала,
"Лишь тебя! В целом мире мне не нужен другой!"

Ты в овет меня обнял и на тёмных ресницах 
Я увидела слёзы,- ты был счастлив со мной...
"Я люблю тебя , слышишь?" -ты сказал мне тихонько ,
"Лишь тебя! В целом мире мне не нужно другой."

А когда я проснулась и умчались все грёзы ,
За окном меркли звёзды , и бледнела луна.
И глаза мои снова вдруг наполнили  слёзы,-
Ночью были мы вместе , а теперь,- я одна...


*Можно тебя любить?*
_(Мне 17 лет)_

Будут снова кружится снежинки
Опускаясь к тебе на плечо .
Я любить тебя буду  . Можно?
Нежно , искренне и горячо!

Я теплом той любви согрею
От холоднои измены , от зла.
Я хочу , чтобы всюду с тобою
Я душою и сердцем была!

Как комок холодного снега
Тает в тёплой твоей руке ,
Пусть растают все наши беды ,
Пусть остануться в далеке!

Коль тропа к тебе запорошена ,
Я тебя  всё равно найду.
Даже если ждать не захочешь ,
Всё равно я к тебе приду.

Понимаешь , мне очень трудно
Без тебя , без любви твоей.
Я хочу быть с тобою рядом
До конца своих светлых дней!...

----------


## Skadi

> Мне приснилось- ты рядом . Снова ласков и нежен.
> И умчались печали. И пропала гроза .
> Лишь из глаз моих сразу тихо так , безмятежно ,
> По щеке светлой искрой покатилась слеза .
> 
> И в глазах твоих добрых я увидела радость.
> И заметила сразу счастья блик , и покой.
> "Я люблю тебя , слышишь?" -я тебе прошептала,
> "Лишь тебя! В целом мире мне не нужен другой!"
> ...


[IMG]http://*********ru/832351.jpg[/IMG]

Леночка..... :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Леночка.....


 Солнц, это твоя "Фирменная марка" , что ты в стихах видишь картины и в картинах - стихи. :Ok: 
Это так здорово!!! Я б навеpное долго и у*п*o*p*н*o искала подходящую картинку...:rolleyes: 
А ты увидила и знала! :Aga: 
Это так здорово! :Vah: 
Спасибо тебе за...! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Бывают же такие дни....


Мы зачем то с тобою пустились в пустую дискуссию
Из причины которой то, впрочем, как эдакой - небыло.
Рисовали словами заветные контуры... небыли,
Плыли явно по той же реке, только разными руслами...

Мы зачем-то искали в неважном какую-то истину.
Были правы мы, выложив к теме свои доказательства.
И закрались в ответы с обидою тень издевательства.
Мы - бросали словами в лицо, как пожухлыми листьями...

Ты зачем-то подумал, что я тебя тем провоцирую.
Я , конечо пыталась пресечь, тем, что необоснованно
Ты стремишься меня обвинить, к своей мысли прикованный.
Нам хотелось, спешилось ...Зачем?... правоту инсценировать.

Мы давились своим возмущеньем от непонимания...
Воздвигали и какие-то стены и сами их рушили.
Оказалось, хотелось то каждому, чтоб его слушали,
Чтоб ему уделили все-го то немного внимания. 

Нас с тобою сегодня поссорили будние бытности.
Мы с тобою тонули давно в непонятном спокойствии.
Получить ощущение жизни - одно удовольствие -
Это брошенный вызов уснувшей любви многоликости.

----------


## Skadi

> Получить ощущение жизни - одно удовольствие -
> Это брошенный вызов уснувшей любви многоликости.


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Наивное и зрелое...*

Взгляни в глаза мои.Ты видишь свет?! 
То отраженье слов твоих прекрасных. 
Мне их милее и дороже нет. 
Они как пламя парусов атласных... 

Взгляни в глаза мои.Ты видишь блеск? 
То все тобой подаренные звёзды! 
В них каждый взгляд твой нежный, каждый жест. 
Всё так прекрасно в жизни. Всё так просто.... 

Взгляни в глаза мои.Ты видишь синь? 
Синь всех глубин -небесных и морских, 
Где на руках своих меня носил. 
Где жар любви занялся и утих. 

Взгляни в глаза мои.В них есть мечта! 
Её крепчают радужные крылья. 
Я ей кричу: "Скорее вырастай! 
Мы вместе сможем сказку сделать былью!..." 

---------------------------------------------------- 

Взгляни в глаза мои.Ты видишь зло? 
Я - зеркало. В нём видишь ты себя. 
Меня сгубило, что тебя спасло. 
Ночами плачу , простынь теребя... 

Взгляни в глаза мои.Ты видишь боль? 
Как чашу ею ты меня наполнил. 
За годы жизни прожитой с тобой 
Я помню каждый блик твой.Видишь?Помню! 

Взгляни в глаза мои- в них прячу месть. 
Но нет, её увидеть ты не в силах. 
Ты думаешь, жизнь оживляет лесть. 
А я тебя о верности просила... 

Взгляни в глаза мои.В них пустота... 
Душа в очаяньи - ни боли, ни любви. 
Меняем роли, ведь игра проста: 
Теперь я - падаю, а ты меня лови!... 

*Учись любить*

Учись любить, как можешь ненавидеть.
Умей быть слабым, сколь владеешь силой.
Ослепни, чтобы важное увидеть.
Злу и обидам заготовь могилы.

Кто был закован, знает цену воли.
Кто заблуждался, видел свет надежды.
Хлеб сладок тем, кто не забыл вкус соли.
Нагому ведом , верно, прок одежды.

Возьми у тех, кто плачет от избытка.
Подай тому, кто ничего не просит.
Жизнь дорога пред смертоносной пыткой,
Прощение спасает и возносит!

Учись любить, как можешь...

----------


## Skadi

> Взгляни в глаза мои.В них есть мечта!


*Взгляни в мои глаза - в них есть мечта!
Тебя в свою мечту я приглашаю.
С тобой вдвоём и буду как раз та,
Какой себя пока лишь представляю*

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я был придуман, чтобы быть с тобой...
Я остаюсь твоею нежной тайной...
Нам не назначено свидание судьбой.
Нам жить лишь встрчей наших Муз, случайной...

Я был придуман кем - то , для тебя...
Хоть знаешь ты - моё существованье,
Истокам наших строк слуга, любя
Немного горький привкус расставанья...

Я так боюсь , твоих печальных глаз...
Я так боюсь непрошенной обиды...
Я слов боюсь твоих: " В последний раз... "
И холода душевной Антарктиды...

Не уходи в объятья пустоты!
Не умирай в руках моих незримых...
Позволь дарить души моей цветы.
Позволь лелеять ласковое имя.

Я буду ждать и бдить молитвой высь
Я буду помнить , верить и стремиться
Прошу , не бойся, слышишь - ОГЛЯНИСЬ
Туда, где ты- моя навеки птица!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вольный ветер, мой друг, 
Музыкант и поэт... 
И танцор, и певец...И бродяга 
Мне уснуть не даёт 
твой настойчивый стук, 
и печальные ноты над парком.... 

Ты осеннюю песнь 
налету подхватил 
И несёшь , и поёшь...и играешь 
По дорогам судьбы, 
Под пологом светил 
Ты движением мир покоряешь. 

Вольный ветер, мой друг... 
Время клонит к зиме... 
И напевы твои всё суровей 
Замыкается круг. 
Души ближе к земле... 
Вот и ты, всё больней… и басовей...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ой ,попалось сегодня на стихире стихо...:redface:


*Любовь*
_Марина Корельская_

Любовь не просит прощения
И не живёт отдельно от слёз,
Она сеет в душу сомнения
И разрушает остатки грёз.

На миг она дарит счастье,
Чтобы потом отнять,
И с силой безмерной власти
На части готова сердце порвать.

Но всё равно мы верим в нее,
Без остатка в ней растворяясь,
И готовы простить причинённое зло,
Вновь и вновь от любви задыхаясь. 
Да налегло...:frown:
Да нестерпелось мне.:rolleyes:
И вот:...

Любовь - она и есть само прощение,
ОНА , увы, не может быть без слёз...-
ЕЁ терзают злобные сомнения,
Тем разрушая замки наших грёз...

Любовь, не может жить одним мгновением.
ЕЁ удел дарить, - не отнимать!
ОНА не "может быть..." ОНА- свершение:-
Стpемленье верить, петь, гореть, летать.

Мы верим? Нет. Нам дай! Мы эгоистами,
Гребём простор, с душой на жерновах.
Любовь, ТЫ слышишь чей тут плачь неистовей?!
Спеши же к нам, на сотни тысяч плах!

----------


## Skadi

> Я был придуман, чтобы быть с тобой...
> Я остаюсь твоею нежной тайной...





> Я был придуман кем - то для тебя...


[IMG]http://*********ru/812714.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> [IMG]http://*********ru/812714.jpg[/IMG]


Без слов....

[IMG]http://s2.******info/4b242a4646dd5203884374a392712d31.gif[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://s4.******info/7d203952816137deb4f26f150d4084c0.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я умираю без тебя... 
Когда в объятьях сентября 
Твоею тенью ночи грезят, 
Меланхолией в душу лезут... 
И вспоминаю я любя 
Твой смех задористый и звонкий, 
И строчку бус на шее тонкой... 
Но где ты...Где наити тебя? 


Я умираю без тебя...
В слезах ...моих ли? Сентября? 
В холодных корридорах парка. 
Здесь нам когда-то было жарко. 
Я не умею жить скорбя 
Во след тем дням, когда на свете 
Лишь я и ты и тёплый ветер 
Нам ухо неживший: "Судба..." 

Я умираю без тебя....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Тихий вечер запутался в звёздах
И качается в небе луна...
Пахнут памятью чайные розы,
Проникая мне в душу до дна...

Над водою расплакались ивы
Их печаль о неладной судьбе...
Вольный ветер, что балует нивы
Снова мчится на встречу к тебе.

Он не станет им мужем вовеки
Он не им своё сердце отдал...
Он ТЕБЯ в полусонные веки
Каждый раз, чуть дыша целовал

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Твоё краткое завещанье*

Тишина не дышит, не душит...
Ночь мне смотрит в глаза слепо...
Губы воспоминанье о нас сушит...
Всё , что живо во мне...нелепо.

Только ты.Только трепет твоих ресниц.
Только искра блеснувшая вдруг , на прощанье.
Я лечу в никуда и безропотно падаю ниц...
"Ты прости...Ты молись..." -Твоё краткое завещанье...

Я один ...не живу...не умер...
Я шепчу: "Помоги Боже!"
Может быть ты молитву мою слышишь,
Может вторишь её словам , тоже...

Только ты.Только трепет твоих ресниц.
Только искра блеснувшая вдруг , на прощанье.
Я лечу в никуда и безропотно падаю ниц...
"Ты прости...Ты молись..." -Твоё краткое завещанье...

Лунный свет...на полу... замер...
Я молюсь за твоё счастье
За тот мир, где любовь наша с нами
Целиком...не разорванная на части.

Только ты.Только трепет твоих ресниц.
Только искра блеснувшая вдруг , на прощанье.
Я лечу в никуда и безропотно падаю ниц...
"Ты прости...Ты молись..." -Твоё краткое завещанье...

Тишина...Темнота...Сонность
Погружает в миры иные...
Ощущаю тягучей боли бездонность .
Как порой тяжелы мне оковы Земные...

Только ты.Только трепет твоих ресниц.
Только искра блеснувшая вдруг , на прощанье.
Я лечу в никуда и безропотно падаю ниц...
"Ты прости...Ты молись..." -Твоё краткое завещанье...

----------


## Skadi

> Я не умею жить, скорбя 
> Во след тем дням, когда на свете 
> Лишь я и ты, и тёплый ветер, 
> Нам ухо неживший: "Судьба..."


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Не с тобой...*

Тихий шёпот дождя , словно шелест страниц...
Что останется нам ? Чем мы так дорожили ?
Снов забытых обрывки на кромке ресниц...
Листья дней золотых, что над нами кружили...

Я вернутся мечтаю в заброшенный сад
Где дрожали в ладонях твои орхидеи.
Где дурманил черёмух душистый наряд.
И светились глаза...И сердца молодели...

Ты губами касалась ромашковых тайн
И хранила в душе мир кувшинковый чутко
И в венок полевой свои чувства вплетая
Ты просила не дать всё забыть - незабудку...

Я любуюсь твоим отроженьем в окне
Счастья нашего тень жить со мною осталась.
Может думаешь ты иногда обо мне?
Может боль от разлук до судьбы достучалась?...

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
*Что наша жизнь?*

Кулиса театрального романа:
Кружится пыль в лучах прожекторов
На сцене Ложь, любовница Обмана ...
Слова знакомы и сюжет не нов...

Но всё не важно.Зритель жаждет страсти!
Любовь без боя - это не любовь!
Соперничества, ненависти, власти,-
Пусть брызжет чувств неистовая кровь!

Ворвётся вихрем шквал апплодисментов.
Поклонимся "на бис"...ещё...ещё...
И наших лиц счастливые акценты 
Прожекторским подчёркнуты лучом.

Опущен занавес. В углу пылится скрипка
Игравшая до одури, на взрыд!
Что наша жизнь ?Где , в чём её ошибка, 
Что мы с тобой на сцене разошлись?

----------


## Skadi

> Что останется нам? Чем мы так дорожили?..
> 
> Ты губами касалась ромашковых тайн...
> 
> Счастья нашего тень жить со мною осталась.
> Может думаешь ты иногда обо мне?
> Может боль от разлук до судьбы достучалась?...


[IMG]http://*********ru/823983.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

_От картинки, аж муршки...:redface: Брррр...и ах!
Кланяюсь в благодарности..._

----------


## Skadi

> Опущен занавес. В углу пылится скрипка
> Игравшая до одури, навзрыд!
> Что наша жизнь? Где, в чём её ошибка, 
> Что мы с тобой на сцене разошлись?


[IMG]http://*********ru/805551.jpg[/IMG]
*Лен, а у меня мурашки от твоих строк...*

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Привет, Леночка!  Снова несколько минут удовольствия, читая твои стихи!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Тишина не дышит, не душит...


Как же мне нравится, когда пишешь в таком стиле!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Malina sladkaja*,
И как-то незаметно перешла на ты... :Oj:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> И как-то незаметно перешла на ты...


Мы всё ближе и ближе друг к другу....:wink: :flower: 
Рада тебе... :Aga: 

*Лучше ОНО, чем ОНИ...*

 На http://lyrik.rc-mir.com/gedicht63082.html 

Шелест дождя, стук каблучков... 
Плачется ночь над зонтом... 
Молча давлюсь: ком несказанных слов, 
В хрип превращает души моей зов... 
Воздух хватаю ртом. 
Холодность взглядов не пережить 
Мой удалсЯ побег! 
Я не позволю себя раскрошить. 
Ради потехи не стоит грешить 
Ложью притворных нег... 
Где моя пристань? Найти бы в ночи... 
Вглядываюсь в огни... 
Холодно звякнут в кармане ключи. 
В дверь одиночество тенью сочит... 
Лучше ОНО, чем ОНИ...

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
*Не зови меня в рай*
_(Donja)_
Не зови меня в рай, 
Меня больше туда не затянешь... 
Мне знакомы все трели, 
Что звучали так сладко в раю... 
И цветы все и звёзды, 
Что собрали на райской поляне, 
Я у чуткого сердца, 
Для тебя как зеницу храню... 

Не зови меня в рай, 
Моя поступь безбожно поспешна, 
После выпитых чар, 
Меня тянет магнитом к тебе... 
Не ищу покаянья, 
Оставаясь порочной и грешной, 
Ради сладких мгновений с тобою 
На этой Земле... 

****************************

Не зову тебя в рай.
Это было бы просто обманом...
Мы с тобою не святы,
Как свято желание быть...
Быть с тобою, твоим
Вдохом, выдохом... с ноткою мяты...
С необузданной страстью
Невидимо счастье дарить...

Не зову тебя в рай...
Но к тебе я с мечтой возвpащаюсь.
Златооких ромашек
Несу тебе светлые сны...
Без тебя меня нет.
Я строкою твоей воплощаюсь
Оживи же меня!
Чувств живительной рифмой плесни!

----------


## LenZ

И снова приятные мгновения! Спасибо! Очень нравятся твои стихи! Мне льстит фраза, что мы близки друг другу! :smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Зашла и прочитала всё! Сразу:rolleyes:...
Хоть объемы, откровенно говоря, не маленькие... И пишете на разные темы :Aga: 
Про все стихи не скажу, но вот несколько, на мой взгляд, просто шедевры...

*Мой город-зима...

Люблю?

Снежинкой...

Я шью на полотне судьбы

Что наша жизнь?*

Я была приятно удивлена! Талант всегда меня радует...

Продолжайте радовать:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Талант всегда меня радует...


 :flower: :smile:

*Я храню своё пламя*

Было загнано пламя в холодные тесные печи
Чтобы чьи - то ладони согреть , чей-то сон приютить.
Поделиться каменьям печи летом было то нечем.
Но зима за окном. И огню нечем еи заплатить

За просторы небес, под которыми бился на воле
В буйном танце любви, нервно рвущемся в звёздную даль...
Он привыкнуть не сможет вовеки к обузданной доле.
Он не ведает страха, но тлеюще знает печаль.

Если холод разлук белым снегом ложится меж нами,
Если ночи не греют, как раньше и ноет душа -
Ты приядь возле печки, обнявши колени руками
И поДслушать сумей, чем же пленника песнь хороша.

Может быть ты узнаешь мой , страстью наполненный шёпот.
Может быть ты увидишь наш маленький дом у реки...
И в реке серебристой луны позолоченный обод.
И магнит моих губ. И тепло моей нежной руки...

И огонь наших тел. Пламя жгущее нас изнутри -
Тот же шелест и треск в сумашедшем от счастья мгновенье...
Эту песню любви ты уставшей душе подари.
И упав на волну, доплыви же ко мне...по теченью...

Я храню своё пламя , хоть тесно ему , одиноко.
Мы дождёмся весны, и подарим друг другу свободу.
И напьёмся любви, как воды ключевой - у истока.
И гулять будем вместе по облачным снам небосвода.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Ш-ш-ш-ш-ш...  * 

Лёгкий ветер волнует вечернюю тишь... 
И скользя по стволам златокудрых берёз, 
Навевает мотивы заоблачных грёз... 
Так тепло, ненавязчиво...ш-ш-ш..... 

И срываясь в полёт с полудремлющих крыш, 
Редких тучек взбивая пышнее бока, 
Замечает вдруг, нежится в русле река... 
Он над нею , заманчиво...ш-ш-ш... 

Быть свободным - свободному не запретишь. 
Невесом ветер наших фантазий в пути .
Душу в холоде дней не держи , отпусти... 
Пусть летит...высоко... ш-ш-ш-ш-ш...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Pазговор с зеркалом*

Привет, братан, ну, что глазища пялишь?
Чтоль за родного признавать не хочешь?
Я посмотрю, ты тот ещё товарищ.
Ну-ну, смотри нето сейчас схлопочешь!

И что с того , что знаешь все секреты?
Ты речью всё равно не обладаешь!
Я пеступаю , или нет запреты ,
А ты то всё равно со мной страдаешь!

Мы так похожи. Разве мы похожи?
Ведь родинка , что справа у меня
На левой половине твоей рожи...
Как то несоответствие понять?

Твой внешний вид порою удручает,
Куда же прежняя девалась свежесть?
Морщинок сеть всё больше замечаю ,
И прелести волос твоих всё реже.

Но всё-таки, нам никуда не дется
От жизней наших разных перемен
Да и с тобой мы вместе были с детства!
Так что ж дерзай, живи, лови момент!

Ведь если честно, не кривя душой
Я каждой нашей новой встрече рад
Ведь я живу, пока живу с тобой...
Ну , что же ты? Ну-ну, не надо...брат...



*   *   *    
Коснутся губ твоих прoхладным 
Порывом свежести в тиши.
Спеши ко мне , моя отрада.
Дыши скорее мной . Дыши!

Тебя объять своею тайной, 
И разогнaть тревоги прочь.
Быть и желанным, и случайным,
Как лёгкий бриз, как эта ночь.

Твой легкокрылый звёздный ангел
Меня принес в твои мечты.
Я - песня музы на бумаге,
Мотив к которой - это ты!

Поднятся к головам светил
С тобой в душе, могу без крыл!

----------


## luudvig

> Поднятся к головам светил
> С тобой в душе, могу без крыл!


Ишь ты.Здоровски! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Мы так похожи. Разве мы похожи?
> Ведь родинка , что справа у меня
> На левой половине твоей рожи...
> Как то несоответствие понять?


А как бы это женщина рассказала, мм? это стихо? :wink::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Не грусти...*

 Дрожит 
-----струна и плачут 
------------------------вЕтры, 
Терзая 
----------холодность 
-------------------------зимы... 
То воют вьюги, 
--------------------метая космы... 

Но наши песни 
------------------ещё 
------------------------не спеты! 
Не побеждённые 
--------------------схваткой тьмы, 
Не победившие ... 
---------------------словом 
------------------------------космос... 

Мы снова
------- встретимся 
---------------у звезды, 
На перекрёстке 
---------надежд 
----------------нелепых... 
Испишем 
----------чувствами 
------------------все листы 
И возвратим 
-----------нашей жизни 
---------------------лето....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Ишь ты.Здоровски!


 :Oj:  Стараемся...
Спасибо. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А как бы это женщина рассказала, мм? это стихо?



Лучше не спрашивай!:confused: В голове не укладывается...:eek::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Ночной полёт*


Не объяснить словами...тишину, 
Застывшую меж мною и тобою... 
И страх...и манит что-то в вышину, 
Колеблется во мне немым прибоем... 

Лечу...неотрываясь от Земли 
Бескрылый ангел я ли? Лёгкий ветер? 
И тает образ призрачный в дали, 
Любви , которой кто-то не заметил. 

Тепло от приближающихся звёзд- 
Обманчиво, но нет , не безнадёжно. 
Наощуп нахожу воздушный мост 
И приближаюсь к тайнам осторожно... 

Но...что же это, золотым песком 
Щекотит спину, плечи мне и руки?... 
Я с чувством этим раньше был знаком. 
И музыки волнующие звуки 

Вдруг наполняют тишину ночИ. 
Трезвяще-колкий холодок испуга 
Мне колет в грудь.Сознание стучит 
В виски. Я тщётно рвусь из круга. 

Земля! Верни меня в твои объятья! 
Падением мне кажется полёт... 
Пылающее ощущенье счастья 
Стрелой вонзилось в искушенья лёд. 

Я вздрагиваю . Гулко бьёрся сердце. 
Лишь темнота...и ничего вокруг... 
Вдруг скрипнула невидимая дверца 
И время затиктакало к утру...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Встречаемся...
В этой жизни как-будто всё происходит случайно...
Взгляд мимолётный занозою в сердце засел...
Влюбляемся...
Вдруг звёздочкой в небе рождается новая тайна,
Влеченью планет, подобно до срока сближение тел...
Воркуем...
В течении времени, стераются грани меж днями и ничью...
Вселенною стали - простые до смеха слова...
Тоскуем...
На миг потерявшись в эфире чреды позвоночной...
Свинцово-хмельною досадой наполнится вдруг голова...
Теряем...
Минуты, часы, надежды, мечты и иллюзии,
И болью плюёмся бывает порою в сердцах...
Прощаем...
И гаснет мирком в небе нами зажжённая звёздочка,
И всё что случилось, останется летописью на небесах...
_(Dorves)_

------------------------------------------------------------  

Встречаемся
В этом мире друг с другом совсем не случайно
Так задумано свыше , значит есть в этом смысл и прок...
Влюбляемся
Горячо , безвозвратно и , верно ,- отчаянно,
Вдруг читать научившись о главном - меж строк.
Воркуем
Мы в другом измерении, расворяясь во времени
И сплетаясь всё больше словами и жестами
Тоскуем
Друг без друга потеряны, как без рода и племени...
И слова все медовые, вдруг становятся пресными.
Теряем
Чувства хмель и пустыми живём воспоминаньями,
И по капелькам копим мы боль сожаленья в душе.
Прощаем
Мы друг гругу за всё , это значит прощаемся...
Тесной стала вселенная. Где ж тот рай в шалаше?

Но ни что не забудется...Никогда!

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Лен, твоё "Встречаемся" содержит столько всего...плюс то, что ты ухитрилась "запихнуть" между строк...это ж просто ещё одно произведение параллельно...интере-е-е-сно .... :rolleyes: 



> Лучше не спрашивай! В голове не укладывается...


 :Aga: :wink:

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Снова потрясена манерой письма! Стилем... Очень интересно творишь! Здорово! Нет слов...  :flower:  Всегда с каким-то лёгким трепетом захожу на твою страничку, в предвкушении новых стихов. Потом - минуты наслаждения...

----------


## Ольвия

> Ночной полёт


Это словно про меня............ Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Сообщение от Malina sladkaja 
> Ночной полёт
> 
> Это словно про меня............ Спасибо!!!


Спасибо, крылатая. :flower:  :Oj: 
Тогда ,возможно и это придётся тебе по душе.:smile:

*Полусон.*

КрылАми чёрного ангела 
Ночь на земле... 
В перья забились капли медОвых звёзд... 
А я под твоим крылом... 
Я в твоём тепле... 
Неги блаженной радужный лёгкий мост. 
И только ресницы сомкну, 
Я взлечу сама... 
Лёгеньким пёрышком к ветру прижмусь щекой 
С ним закружу 
Заглядываясь на дома... 
Где-то здесь ты...Прикоснуться к тебе рукой... 
К тёплым твоим губам 
Я захочу. 
Огненной, яркой звездой с небес сорвусь! 
Видишь меня? Я падаю! 
Я лечу!... 
И вздрогнув, с тобою рядом опять проснусь...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> *Malina sladkaja*,
> Снова потрясена манерой письма! Стилем... Очень интересно творишь! Здорово! Нет слов...  Всегда с каким-то лёгким трепетом захожу на твою страничку, в предвкушении новых стихов. Потом - минуты наслаждения...


И я всегда рада тебе!  :Aga: Особливо, когда удаётся прикоснутся к струнам твоей души.:rolleyes: :Oj: 
Спасибо тебе. :flower: 

*А я...*

...Снимаю грусть, 
что теневой вуалью
Скрывает чей-то чистый , добрый взгляд.
Я вряд ли буду вас кормить моралью.
Ведь я - поэт. На кой мне это ляд?
Вы - мотыльки 
летящие по жизни на
вас всегда влекущий огонёк...
А я... 
Я пропускаю свет сквозь призмы
И радуги кладу у ваших ног... :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лен, твоё "Встречаемся" содержит столько всего...плюс то, что ты ухитрилась "запихнуть" между строк...это ж просто ещё одно произведение параллельно...интере-е-е-сно ....


Оленька, солнышко,спасибо! :flower: 
Всегда приятно читать твои отзывы. :Oj: .. как профессионала. :Ok:  :Aga: 
Признаюсь, мне нравятся твоpения поэтессы Dorves их притягивающей глубиной. :rolleyes:

*Леди осень...*
_Dorves_

Поверь мне,
Будут осенью холодные деньки, 
Но я тебя теплом любви  согрею, 
Горящим листопадом из тоски, 
Которой безнадёжно я болею...
Ещё я буду горько слёзы лить, 
Которые не высохли за лето, 
И ни на миг не перестав тебя любить, 
Дождём я постучусь к тебе ответным, 
Лишь потому, что жаркая пора, 
Нам зимнее уныние пророчит...
Но ты меня узнаешь между прочих, 
По листям что кружилися вчера...
Когда я лёжа вновь у твоих ног, 
Ковром цветным рассыплюсь по дорожкам, 
Чтоб путь комне найти ты снова смог, 
По брошенным на земь моим одёжкам... 
__________________________________________

*Ты прости меня...* 

Ты прости меня... 
Ты прости меня... 
Что как прежде без крова и имени. 
Что потеряным возвращаюсь я 
В дальних наших дней светлые края. 

Ты прости меня... 
Ты прости меня... 
Снова ночь взойдёт...- на восходе дня 
И запутает. Свяжет накрепко. 
И напоит в пьянь звёздным молоком... 

Ты прости меня... 
Ты прости меня... 
Из небесных рук меня вымани. 
Буду верным псом, аль гнедым конём 
У костра в ночи счастье вспоминём... 

Ты прости меня... 
Ты прости меня... 
Что любовь - мечта, а судьба - броня 
Что минувших дней за спиной - туман 
Сам себе беда...Сам себе - обман. 

Ты прости меня...

----------


## LenZ

> И я всегда рада тебе! Особливо, когда удаётся прикоснутся к струнам твоей души.
> Спасибо тебе.


И тебе спасибо!  :flower:   тебе всегда удаётся тронуть душу!  :Oj:  Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

> *Леди осень...*
> Dorves
> 
> Поверь мне,
> Будут осенью холодные деньки, 
> Но я тебя теплом любви  согрею, 
> Горящим листопадом из тоски, 
> Которой безнадёжно я болею...
> Ещё я буду горько слёзы лить, 
> ...


[IMG]http://*********ru/884184.jpg[/IMG]

 :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> [IMG]http://*********ru/884184.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://s15.******info/5e51a230b545185ec20990d906b50603.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/7e4c3635044961ccde97a3a52b313d29.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Лёгкий ветер волнует вечернюю тишь... 
> И скользя по стволам златокудрых берёз, 
> Навевает мотивы заоблачных грёз... 
> Так тепло, ненавязчиво...ш-ш-ш.....


[IMG]http://*********ru/873966.jpg[/IMG]

:smile: :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Если ждёшь*

Плачет небо. 
В гневе ли тучи хмурятся?
Или в боли?
Не легко
в сырость серую нагло щурться
в глупой роли.
Я себя 
посчитал владыкою всемогущим
над судьбою...
Ты ушла...
Под дождём в серость дней бегущим
Я-с тобою...
Шелест слов-
капель звон , нежил душу.
Поздно?
Наших снов
отрарзятся в зеркальных лужах 
звёзды...
Если дождь,-
то всего лишь каприз погоды 
печальный.
Если ждёшь,
то ложатся грустью ноты 
в сонет прощальный... 

*Математика для...* 

Траектория жизни...Геометрия счастья...
Надоело по-кругу, день и ночь напролёт.
Моих чувств кубатуру не делите на части,
Не кладите страницы судьбы в переплёт.

Зазубрил теоремы...Доказательств на сердце ,
Как гвоздей на заборе. Как один - под углом.
А катангенсы ваши я , как водочку с перцем...
Пусть пожжёт моё нУтро.Только бы помогло.

А потом , по таблице разберу Пифагора ,
Ну и мать того Ёшки, если уж развезло .
Вырву всё , прям с корнями , без суда и разбора.
И останусь поэтом, - всем Ейнштайнам назло!!!

*Тебя искал я...*

Тебя искал я 
забыв о цели 
на исцеленье...
И лез на скалы,
и звёзды пели 
мне о паденьи.
Я им не верил.
И вторил звукам
Твоей молитвы.
Стучался в двери,
пульсивным стуком 
по краю бритвы...
Теперь я болен.
Непроизволен
мой стон о жизни.
Ты не осталась.
И суть распалась, 
как свет, сквозь призму...

* * *

Когда с тобою встречаюсь,
Моя светогласая муза,
Мне дней череда - не обуза,
Я в каждый из них - влюбляюсь!
Тень пальмовых снов накидкой
Слетает с ресниц крылато...
И мне , как дворец-палата.
Как книга, твоя открытка,
В которой откоешь тайны
Распутаешь счастья нити
Из монопучка событий...
Меня обогрев...Случайно?

----------


## Skadi

> Теперь я болен.
> Непроизволен
> мой стон о жизни.
> Ты не осталась.
> И суть распалась, 
> как свет, сквозь призму...


[IMG]http://*********ru/915763.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> [IMG]http://*********ru/915763.jpg[/IMG]


Оленька, солнышко... :Oj: 
Как всегда! :Ok: 
  [IMG]http://s15.******info/ea2ba8bc68744482cf8aec1d1e1b8bee.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

*Ты уходишь опять...* 

Ты уходишь опять... 
Ты в погоне за ложной свободой. 
Улыбаюсь во след. 
Я устала от слёз и молитв... 
Ты всё тот же игрок. 
Но судьба держит палец у взвода. 
Только веришь - не ей, 
А в тобою придуманный миф... 

У меня есть Любовь 
Есть Надежда и даже Прощенье. 
Только Память , как прежде верна - 
Не спешит изменить. 
Умираешь во мне Ты, 
От чувственного истощенья... 
Скоро выдох последний 
И некого станет винить. 

Посмотри на часы... 
И расставить попробуй все точки 
В предложениях нашей с тобою 
Корявой судьбы. 
Но пока ещё Мой, 
Я прошу, поспеши оглянуться. 
Посмотри на часы: - 
Уже поздно...но всё может быть.

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Как всегда!  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Плачет небо.


Да...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*LenZ*,[IMG]http://s15.******info/63da3e0ba28d8d15fe371fb4a529ffc2.gif[/IMG]
*PAN*,[IMG]http://s5.******info/3fddbb568ba2d2ff15fc73c04c0eb560.gif[/IMG]
*спасибо огромное*

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Шуршит душа...с опавшею листвою.
Я с ревностью внимаю их секретам.
Когда ж я тайны Осени раскрою...
И Осенит меня Oнa?... ПОЭТОМ
Я будy слыть меж робких дуновений
Её ветродрожащего дыханья.
Tогда во мне рождённый Eю гений
Падёт пред миром с рифмой покаянья!

----------


## LenZ

> Шуршит душа...с опавшею листвою.
> Я с ревностью внимаю их секретам.
> Когда ж я тайны Осени раскрою...
> И Осенит меня Oнa?... ПОЭТОМ
> Я будy слыть меж робких дуновений
> Её ветродрожащего дыханья.
> Tогда во мне рождённый Eю гений
> Падёт пред миром с рифмой покаянья!


Браво!!!!!  И опять сходство с Цветаевой!!! Я обожаю твои стихи!!!

*Добавлено через 23 секунды*
*Malina sladkaja*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
Леночка, напишу тебе про шуршащую душу позднее, сейчас...мы поём :smile: :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Дорогое наши учителя,
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС!!!*

[IMG]http://s15.******info/8ed46eaeebfbdaa9807323e5c8b8e6d9.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Шуршит душа...с опавшею листвою.
> Я с ревностью внимаю их секретам.
> Когда ж я тайны Осени раскрою...
> И Осенит меня Oнa?...


[IMG]http://*********ru/894182.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Я не играю...*

На голубом разносе неба
Нам день опять подарит солнце
И наша жизнь - из радуг небыль
Нам снова нежно улыбнётся

Я не играю-раю-раю
Хожу по краю-краю рая.
Я вновь тебя лишь выбираю...
В руках твоих от счастья умираю...


Оставив облачность постели
Покинув нашу сказку - ласку
Мы бытностей живём недели
Знакомых нам без всякой маски

Мы пережили все ненастья
Сквозь слёз дожди и лжи туманы
Но искры утреннего счастья
Затягивают быстро раны...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> [IMG]http://*********ru/894182.jpg[/IMG]



"Это я, это я, это я!..." :Vah: 
Оленька, красота то какая!!! :Ok: 
Мурррррррррси тебе! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> "Это я, это я, это я!..."


Да и я, и я, и я :biggrin:



> Я вновь тебя лишь выбираю...
> В руках твоих от счастья умираю...


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*  Я устала.*

Я устала. Я просто устала

От душевного непониманья,

Что так мало способных ...так мало...

Видеть истину покаянья.



Вы простите меня. Простите...

Просто я не в духовной мощи

Всех религий распутать нити...

Аль вину так отвергнуть проще?



Нам отрёкшимся не однажды,

Нам , своими путями шедшим,

Умирающим не от жажды

И по гневу во стати решим...



Нам сподобно ли, мы ли в праве

Грех свой чистить чужою кровью?

Славить чревных и жить во славе.

Мы ли справимся с этой ношей?



Нет нам Божьего наказанья.

Как к себе не найдём прощенья!

Мы себя изувечим сами!

А к Нему мы идём с прошеньем...



Дай нам Господи! Дай нам больше!

Не "прости", не "спаси от спеси"

Дай нам Господи, тяжче ноши

Мы успеем потом всё взвесить.



И за то, что нести не в силах

Скажем: Божье нам наказанье.

Что ль беспамятны? Аль забыли,

Что себя наказали сами?!...

----------


## LenZ

*Malina sladkaja*,
Нет слов.... Просто  :flower:  Обожаю твои стихи!

----------


## Skadi

> ...Нет нам Божьего наказанья.
> Как к себе не найдём прощенья!
> Мы себя изувечим сами!
> А к Нему мы идём с прошеньем...
> Дай нам Господи!..


[IMG]http://*********ru/868139.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Олюшка, здравствуй , солнышко.:smile:

Бегаю тут мимолётным привидением... Но замечать успеваю,твои прекрасные картинки-аватарки. :Aga: 
Я уже не говорю о картинках к стихам.  :Ok: Тут тебе пока равных не сыскать.
Спасибо , тысячеразное!!! :Oj:  :flower: 




> *Malina sladkaja*,
> Нет слов.... Просто  Обожаю твои стихи!


Спасибо,  золотая моя и за слова добрые и за то, что не забываешь. :Oj:  :flower: 

*Октябрьское*


Мелкой дрожью роняют берёзы 
последние строки.
Зыбкий вечер сиреневой тенью 
ложится в долины.
Над взъерошенным нечто 
уснувших стогов толстобоких
Небо кутает месяц 
в пуховые тучи-перины

В леденеющей песне, как вдох, 
чуть заметые ноты
Отцветающих жёлтой надеждой 
моих хризантем...
Горьковатую грусть разбавляю я 
капелькой мёда:-
Предо мною октябрьской тайны 
живой диадем!

----------


## Skadi

> Горьковатую грусть разбавляю я 
> капелькой мёда:-
> Предо мною *октябрьской тайны 
> живой диадем!*


Ленушка, снова что-то необычно-интересное :rolleyes: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Malina sladkaja*, :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ленушка, снова что-то необычно-интересное


Оленька, мне всегда приятно, когда получается "необычно" :Oj:  :flower: 

А вот тут навеянное мне на навеяное моей подружке 

liskaO  *   *   *

 Не теплый летний ветерок -
Злой ветер бродит вдоль дорог! 
Уже под крышею дымок 
Струится в синеву. 
А ночью приходил мороз, 
И воробей на ветке мерз, 
И листья падали с берез 
В продрогшую траву.


Malina sladkaja 

       *  *   *
И серебрился в даль туман
Толь заблудися, толь был пьян...
Лежал на зелени полян
Поблекшей во красе...
Лилась берёз простывших песнь
Золотолистым блюзом в лес
И тополь изрыдался весь
Листами по росе...:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

*Malina sladkaja*, красивые у тебя стихи, очень тонко всё.
Не хочу портить тему своими постами.
Пусть люди прочувствуют нутром... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

"Красота спасёт мир" говорят...:rolleyes:
И "Где тонко, там и рвётся" ... :confused:
У меня рвётся чаще наружу.:wink:
Спасибо за тёплые слова и заходи когда пожелаешь.  :Ok: 
Буду рада. :Aga: 
И ...
я сомневаюсь, что ты можешь ис-


> портить тему своими постами.


kuku

С уважением. :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Понравилась песня, сделала что то вроде перевода на немеццкий.
И так:
Студия "А-Ля-Дома"
Качество... понятное дело.
Спасибо , что живу.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/662097/

Der Wintertraum.

Sternenlicht ist klarer und höher,
Nicht mehr so verwirrend der Schein.
Wenn von mir ist nicht mehr zu hören
Weist du das der Winter begann.
Traurigkeit den Himmel gebogen, 
Abendlich die Häuser ummhüllt`
Alles and`re war wie verflogen
Haben wir den Winter gefüllt.

Als ich von dir geträumt, da hab ich
Mir selbst das alles ausgedacht.
Die Welt bedeckte weich der Winter 
Mit seiner weißen Pracht
Ich lies das Licht in meinem Fenster 
Allein für dich die ganze Nacht
Nur schade, dieser Traum war ausgedacht.

Aus dem Wind, der Nebel geworden
Mond ist in mein Traum eingetaucht
Wenn ich nicht bei dir bin am Morgen 
Weist du das der Winter begann
Ob die Schneestürme dran schuld warn,
Oder log der Morgenrot gar 
Weist du noch wie sehr wir uns wünschten
Das der Winter kommt und wird war…   

Stimme, still und geheimnisvoll,
Liebster, sag mir, wo bleibst du wohl?
Mein Traum
Als Schnee wird ich vom Himmel fall`n
Bei dir will ich für immer sein
Mein Traum

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*



> приветик, моя красотка!!! :smile:


 :flower:  :Oj:  :Ha:

----------


## Black Lord

> заходи когда пожелаешь. 
> Буду рада.


 :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Malina sladkaja*,
 :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> И серебрился в даль туман


Пиши почаще! Жду! Красиво!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

Представляю Ольгу Тазову, исполнившую записанную и спетую мной ранее песню на стихи хозяйки темы - "О, мама"...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667461

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Представляю Ольгу Тазову, исполнившую записанную и спетую мной ранее песню на стихи хозяйки темы - "О, мама"...
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667461


Лев, ещё и ещё раз спасибо за песню! :flower: 
Вчера отправила её по скайпу соседке и подруге, для которой писала стихи...
Живём в одном доме...Да приболели детки мои...вот, чтоб не распространятся вирами и общаемся по интернету...
Она опять расплакалась...Пришла всё-таки ко мне и попросила ещё раз поблагодарить от её имени Вас за замечательную музыку, и Олю Тазову за душевное исполнение песни!
Спасибо!!! :Aga:  :flower:  :Oj: 
Удачи, счастья вам и всего доброго!:smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Пиши почаще! Жду! Красиво!


Не хотелось заходить с пустыми руками...
Да уж извиняйте...пока не до стихов.:frown:
Спасибо , что не забываешь. :flower: 
Надеюсь, скоро обьявлюсь...
стихами.:rolleyes:
Удачи и всего доброго! :Oj:

----------


## LenZ

> Не хотелось заходить с пустыми руками...
> Да уж извиняйте...пока не до стихов.


Да мне самой как-то не до стихов. Не пишется. Бытовуха...



> Удачи и всего доброго!


И тебе всего самого наилучшего!  :flower:  И вдохновения...  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Я когда тo...*

Я когда то ходила в молодость, по следам
Пела песни об одиночествах по ночам
Я когда то шептала памяти: "Не отдам"
И судьба рубила в душу мне, как с плеча!

Были мысли о неизбежности 
наших дней
Были встречи из нег и нежностей 
...ни к чему.
Я поила водой надежды моей 
коней,
Их гнала я сквозь дни терновые -
всё к нему.

Я когда то сажала деревце. На песке.
Поливала слезами горькими.  По ночам.
И дрожала синица–кроха в моей руке.-
Не спешила душа нелюбую приручать.

В два крыла обратились белые облака.
Закружилась я в небе птицею – журавлём.
Как светла любовь любимого! Как легка!
И парим дни разлук забывшие - мы вдвоём.

----------


## Ольвия

*Malina sladkaja*,
 :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*ни за тридцать!*

Ноябрь холодами обнимет просторы.
Дым строчкой тепла в небеса заструится.
В тумане расстают и горы и горе,
Когда мы за чаем судьбу разговорим,
Девчёнки, - которым "ни в жизни за тридцать!"


Нам вместе так просто
Мы мамы...и сёстры.
Есть вспомнить о чём
и грустить и смеяться...
А дружба- наш добрый 
спасательный остров...
Когда на плаву 
не легко удержаться...

Мы те же ещё от души сладкоешки, 
Хоть любим и кофе, как жизнь горьковатый.
Мы в отпуске! Всё нам сегодня не к спешке
Забыты заботы, дымятся пельмешки...
И к чяю нам юности - сахарной ваты...

Смахнув ненавистных слезинок судьбинки
Смеются и светятся радостью лица
И пусть нас сегодня лишь по половинке.
А завтра нам жизнь: ни кино - ни картинки!
Но , здесь и сейчас нам "ни в жизни за тридцать!

----------


## Skadi

> Были мысли о неизбежности 
> наших дней
> Были встречи из нег и нежностей 
> ...ни к чему.
> Я поила водой надежды моей 
> коней,
> Их гнала я сквозь дни терновые -
> всё к нему.





> А дружба- наш добрый 
> спасательный остров...
> Когда на плаву 
> не легко удержаться...


Хорошо сказано - спасибо, Лен  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Ну вот я и дождалась новых стихов!!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Декабрь дождит слезами по земле...
По сероглазым окнам... 
по душе...
Стекают в лужи мысли 
о тепле в морозный день, 
у пышущей печи, 
когда природа в снежном ниглеже...

Когда звенит от холода Звезда,
cвозь колкий воздух 
пробивая луч,
Лежит по рекам 
стылая слюда,
И с*нежится 
сугробный пуховик
На зябнущие плечи горных круч.

Когда...? Она , искящейся , живой-
Так холодно, и ностальгично колко
дороги белым выльет,
по кривой
Вдыхая дым печной 
суровым небом
засеребрит по полусонным ёлкам?!...

----------


## Лев

> ниглеже...


*Неглиже*:wink:
Не спеши пропускать буквы - [B искящейся][/B]

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, С Новым годом! И пусть этот год приносит только счастливые дни!

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
*Ленушка, С Новым годом, дорогая!
Любви, счастья, исполнения желаний!*

 [IMG]http://*********org/125561.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Мечты забытой очарование* 


В суматохе реальностей судеб,
На вокзале , как на перекрёстке
Мы с тобою случайно столкнулись
По исходу 17-ти лет...

Словно ваккуум в стеклянном сосуде
По душе осознания ядом
На вопрос наш во взглядах: "Что будет?"
Растворялся и таял ответ:

Мечты забытой очарование
Из родника минувшего времени
Из голоса забытого прошлого
С нахлынувшею жаждой любви...
Страсть перейдёт в разочарование
И жизнь нальёт разочарование
И боль прийдёт с разочарованием
По утоленью жажды любви...


Просыпаются поздние звёзды
На забытых судьбой горизонтах...
И мы верим, что , может не поздно
За мечтой не случившейся в след...

Только высохли прошлого розы
И уже не воскреснут чего-то
Сожаления горькие слёзы,
И забвения тускнущий свет...

Мечты забытой очарование
Из родника минувшего времени
Из голоса забытого прошлого
С нахлынувшею жаждой любви...
Страсть перейдёт в разочарование
И жизнь нальёт разочарование
И боль прийдёт с разочарованием
По утоленью жажды любви...

Переписаны будут романы,
Но как облако новые книги
Растворятся остатком дурмана
Над реальностью прожитых лет...

Наши встретились руки и блики
Но себя мы уже не обманем,
Понимая, что прошлого сказки
В нас сегодняшних всё-таки нет.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Когда проходит безнадёжная любовь.
И слов бессмысленных кружат сухие листья...
Когда изменой было сказано без слов
И наше счастье уже не снится...

Время проходит но 
время не лечит.
Тает былое как
в пламени свечи.
Сердце молчит
Отвечать ему нечем.
Прячем глаза... Так легче.
Так легче...

Зима поёт свою привычную метель
Мы от неё теперь друг друга не согреем.
Нашёл ли ты любимый то, чего хотел?
Я, может так же, найти сумею.

----------


## luudvig

Лен,привет :flower: .Здорово.Ещё куплет надо бы. :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ой ...не ожидала такой скорой реакции . :Vah: 
Здравствуй, Валера!
И, с Наступающим! :flower:  :Pivo: 

Я тоже сначала подумала, что надо....:rolleyes:
Да чёйт показалось мне , что уж чересчур длинно я пишу.:eek:
Ща...подумаю...:wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

А так?

Когда проходит безнадёжная любовь.
И слов бессмысленных кружат сухие листья...
Когда изменой было сказано без слов
И наше счастье уже не снится...

Время проходит но 
время не лечит.
Тает былое как
в пламени свечи.
Сердце молчит
Отвечать ему нечем.
Прячем глаза... Так легче.
Так легче...

Зима поёт свою привычную метель
Мы от неё теперь друг друга не согреем.
Нашёл ли ты любимый то, чего хотел?
Я , может так же, найти сумею.

Когда нибудь нам будет легче впоминать
О том, что было и о том, как мы любили...
Но не меня ты будешь  нежно обнимать
И не тебя я звать буду милым..

----------


## luudvig

Лен,этот 3 куплет - не то.Банально.Зайди в агент.

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*В баньку!*

Скоро кончится неделя. 
Дело ближе к выходным.
Мы с друзьями, в самом деле,
Славно в баньке посидим!

Эх, отпарим все заботы,
Заливая жар пивком.
А в догонку можно воблы...
Или водки с шашлычком!


Ну давай же , наливай да будем здравы!
Эх давай да подавай нам жару-пару!
Если в баньке с другом я - држись держава - родина!
Хлещут венички азартные по коже
И распаренные лица, все похожи!
Испытание на выдежку и стойкость - пройдено!


Все клиенты на готове.
Долго не о чем рядить.
Отдыхать умейте клёво:-
Отдых помогает жить!

Будет день, а там хоть тыщща!
Коли дело было в сласть
И душа спокойно дышит,
Значит банька удалась!



Эх, отпарим все заботы,
Заливая жар пивком.
А в догонку можно воблы...
Или водки с шашлычком!

Все клиенты на готове.
Долго не о чем рядить.
Отдыхать умейте клёво:-
Отдых помогает жить!


*Вечереющее...*

Небо к горизонту тянется
простывшей , серостной смесью холода с грустью.
Заслезили сквозь вечера марлевый занавес фонари
вдоль дороги размытую изморозь...
Как похожа она
на уставшую реку бетонно примёрзшую к устью...
Спит ли дремлет...жива ль?
Мёртвой лентой в неведанье выстлалась...

По обочинам авто-жукки...
Тусклоглазые замерли , даже не дышат, бездушные.
И глазеют дома
изливаясь наружу уюта зашторенного глубиной .
Звуки города сопотом
в бездну вползающей ночи обрушены -
воздвигающейся времясжимающей
безпромозглостью мглой...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Пускай, когда...*



Когда зима холодным взглядом неба
И морозяшей душу песней вьюжной
Внушает мне разлучной боли небыль,
Я понимаю: как же ты мне нужен!

Когда весна бурлит в груди вулканом
Смешав надежды, запахи и страсти,
Я умираю от глубокой раны:
От губ твоих случившегося счастья.

Когда свою зелёную косынку
На мир нечаянно обронит лето,
Я за свою, родную половинку
Благодарю с заката до рассвета!

Когда вуалью листопадной осень
Озёрные земли сокроет взгляды,
Я восхищаясь , как всё в мире просто,
Вздохну легко. Ведь ты со мной. Ты-рядом

Когда ж неотвратимое случится. 
Когда внезапная придёт разлука.
Пускай твоя душа теплом лучится
Сильней, чем когда были мы друг с другом!

----------


## luudvig

*Malina sladkaja*,Лен,классно! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Только думаю вместо "необратимое".болше подошло бы "неотвратимое".

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Валера, а ведь ты прав, правильнее "неотвратимое". :Ok: 
Только исправить теперь не могу.:frown:
Спасибо  :flower: .
...и за подсказку  :Pivo: :smile:.

----------


## Лев

> Только исправить теперь не могу


запросто:smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Спасибо Вам, мой спасательный спаситель  :Vah:  :flower:  :Pivo: 

Я и оглянуться не успела...:biggrin:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Малина, не клевещите на себя , оптимизьму вам не занимать, получила удовольствие, а от баньки полный восторг))

----------


## Malina sladkaja

В последнее время как то ровно всё...гладко...на душе.
Не пишется так красиво, легко и душещемяще. 
На мой взгляд.:rolleyes: 
Спасибо за отзыв. :flower: 
Приятно.:smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ... вам не занимать,  ...г))


...если Вы не против, можно и на ты?...:wink: :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> ...если Вы не против, можно и на ты?...:wink:


О..с прибольшим удовольствием и радостью :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Когда ж неотвратимое случится. 
> Когда внезапная придёт разлука.
> Пускай твоя душа теплом лучится
> Сильней, чем когда были *мы* друг с другом!


*Леночка, я бы добавила 'мы' ...*  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Приветик, солнышко!:smile:

Ты права, прозевала опять... Там без "мы" никак.
На других сайтах есть возможность самой корректировать... Так везде исправила, окромя здесь... :(
Тебе золотая моя, спасибо. :flower: 
Рада, что нашла времечко заглянуть ко мне!

Придётся Льва на помощь вызывать :)

Ле-ев (кричу...так негромко...), уважаемый, примите просьбу исправить текст....
Спасибо заранее...и ещё раз. :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Ле-ев (кричу...так негромко...), уважаемый, примите просьбу исправить текст....


Давно хотел сам исправить, но... боялся нарушить ритм. Нарушил... :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Давно хотел сам исправить, но... боялся нарушить ритм. Нарушил...:rolleyes:



И опять...не успела...а уже! :Vah: 
Счастливый я всё-таки человек!:rolleyes:
Спасибо за возможность... быть счастливой  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> И опять...


Ты когда разродишься :Vah: ... стихами?
Наш альбом, он не полон, поверь.
Или Музы не реют над нами?
Или в творчество замкнута дверь?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ты когда разродишься... стихами?
> Наш альбом, он не полон, поверь.
> Или Музы не реют над нами?
> Или в творчество замкнута дверь?


Всё никак, дорогой. Всё не в рифму...:frown:
То одно,... то опять, как всегда.
Чтоль "подлили" б немножечко ритму... :Aga: 
Аль случится "положить" тогда
Пару строчек на Ваше творенье:rolleyes: 
И * рождённое*  нам напоёт
О душевном и светлом гореньи
Заключённом в безвременья лёд. :Vah:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Скоро весна*

Тихо плачет зима
Пряча слёзы в проталинах
И под снегом струит
её боль вдоль дорог.
Бредит город весной
И рассветами алыми.
Значит встечусь я скоро с тобой...

Скоро весна
Верится или не верится... 
Скоро весна
Нашего счастья встречного.
Скоро весна
Верится или не верится...
Наша весна!
Наша подруга вечная.

Я приеду к тебе
Долгожданно-нечаянно
И слезу с твоих губ 
Я губами сорву
И тебя обниму
Как тебя не хватало мне
Не понять никогда, никому...

Ты прижмёшся ко мне
Как девчонка, застенчиво.
Будто в первой любви -
В моих сильных руках...
Наши души парят
В небе птицами певчими
Взгляды радостью снова горят...

----------


## Лев

> Скоро весна


Жди...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

А я надеялась...:rolleyes:
А Вы мне:- Жди...:frown: Уж жду не дождусь! :Aga:  :Aga: 
Откуда знали что у нас с утра опять снег будет?:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Почему ?*
Почему о разлучной любви столько сложено песен ?
Почему о счастливой так мало хороших стихов?
Почему душу рвёт ностальгический слог, что невесел?
Почему иногда мир двоих не пространственно тесен...
Но ещё оставляет местечко для  всяких грехов?

Тихо тлеют последние звёзды примёрзжие к полю -
Жмутся тесно друг к другу остатки снежиночных грёз...
Почему уходящему ассоциация с болью?
Почему ненавистной становится вольная воля, 
Если та расставаньем однажды приходит всерьёз?...

----------


## Лев

> А Вы мне:- Жди...


Я про песню "Скоро весна":wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

А-а-а... А я то думала!:rolleyes:
И уже дождалась! :Ok:  :Aga: 
Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Я про песню "Скоро весна"


Дождалась:rolleyes:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/712144

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лев, всё получила! :Ok:  Только что! :Aga: 
Огромнейшее спасибо!!! :flower:  :Oj:  :Vah: 
Ушла...наслаждаться!:rolleyes::wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Мужчины! Это что-то вроде подарочка к празднику получается! :Pivo:  :flower: 
Девчата, подпоём?:wink: :Vah: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57WNVww7IEQ

----------


## diskengel

> В баньку!
> 
> Скоро кончится неделя.
> Дело ближе к выходным.
> Мы с друзьями, в самом деле,
> Славно в баньке посидим!
> 
> Эх, отпарим все заботы,
> Заливая жар пивком.
> ...



Малина, радость ты моя!
спасибо за такие слова, ты больше чем талант!!!!!
это тебе 


>

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57WNVww7IEQ





> Малина, радость ты моя!


Светик, ничего бы из этого не было без вас. :rolleyes:
Классная песня получилась! :Ok: 
Сделайте в муз. разделе Вашу темку. Би-и-и-т-т-е..... :Aga: 
Вы оба здорово поёте!!! :Ok:  :Vah: 
Рада, что имею честь быть с вами лично знакомой!
Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## diskengel

> Сделайте в муз. разделе Вашу темку. Би-и-и-т-т-е....


kuku жаль некогда, может когда-нибудь.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Слушала только што музыку...
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...0&uid=37050530
Вот напелось мне на эту мелодию...

*Что же произошло?*

С неба света искры летят...
Эти искры - капли дождя
Это слёзы ангелов
Тех, что там за облаком
Hад Землёю грешной летят...
Мы с тобою прячемся вновь
Под зонтом . И плачет любовь...
И чужими станем мы
После расставания...
Что же  произошло?

Я без тебя , словно птица беcкрылая падаю вниз
Я без тебя буду вечными литься дождями в ночи
Если хочешь давай, давай мы друг другу  былое простим

И всё с начала начнём, всё с начала начнём, всё с начала начнём...

всё с начала начнём...


Ты поднять не бойся твой вгляд.
Слёзы словно капли дождя
Тихой болью скатятся
И судьба наладится,
И любовь вернётся назад...
Легче потерять чем спасти.
Не спеши меня отпустить.
Не спастись разлукою.
Дай скорее руку мне...
Bместе  легче идти...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Сегодняшнему снегопаду посвящается!*


 Все последние дни была такая весенняя погода. Снег сошёл...Было тепло, светло и сухо.
А сегодня утром проснулись и ... кругом всё белым-бело!!!
И весь день, то зима,- серая завораживающе-снегопадная, то весна,- яркосолнечная!
А в 2006 была почти такая же... только в конце Марта.

B общем вот такая:

На улице вальсирует снежок
Свой белокружевной, забавный танец.
А я ему:-Ты что , очнись, дружок !
Ты , право , бредишь бедный мой скиталец.

Давно ль смотрел ты , милый , в календарь?
Ведь март к концу. А ты ещё гуляешь.
Вон под тобою ёжится фонарь,
Тебе не рад. А ты не замечаешь?

А мне то что? Сижу себе , пишу.
Ну да, ты как и прежде чист , прекрасен...
А я , неверная, весной дышу...
Не до камина мне и грустных басен...

Мне жаль тебя, как жаль ушедших лет.
Как юношу, любившего девчонку,
И не нашедшего в любви ответ.
Как бедную бродягу - собачонку...

Ты так наивен. Впрочем , как всегда.
Ты думал, что летел - но всё же падал...
Ты думал - ты кристалл. Но нет , - вода.
И здесь тебе давно уже не рады.

Я пригублю фруктовое вино...
Ах аромат! И этот жар по венам.
Прощай! С тобой покончено давно.
Тепла! Цветов ...И Ветра Перемены!

Танцуй ещё свою немую грусть...
Зови...но будет зов твой неуслышан.
Уже тепла земли продрогшей грудь
И небушко за тучами всё выше!...

----------


## diskengel

> Ты так наивен. Впрочем , как всегда.
> Ты думал, что летел - но всё же падал...
> Ты думал - ты кристалл. Но нет , - вода.
> И здесь тебе давно уже не рады.


ну что это такое, у меня опять слёзы на глазах, как ты выражаешь стихами - то, что происходит ... то, что я вижу ...

 :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

* Милые наши ЖЕНЩИНЫ!!!!
О всей души, с праздником ВАС!!!* 
[IMG]http://s2.******info/f6c1bf760fc2b51e74140f71fce51103.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s2.******info/f1bf645e18836088595fd03acbe4a334.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ну что это такое, у меня опять слёзы на глазах, как ты выражаешь стихами - то, что происходит ... то, что я вижу ...


[IMG]http://s2.******info/4b242a4646dd5203884374a392712d31.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s2.******info/4b242a4646dd5203884374a392712d31.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s2.******info/4b242a4646dd5203884374a392712d31.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*,
*Леночка, с самым нежным и прекрасным праздником!*

[IMG]http://*********org/324456m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Такое тихое счастье...*

Такое тихое счастье,
Такое светлое чувство,
Такое тёплое солнце,
Твоих ласкающих рук...
Твоих безумных обятий
И бликов с искоркой грусти.
И песня нежности льётся,
И пьёт душа её звук...


Лети, моя любовь,
За белою зимой
Расправив два крыла, - два одиночества...
Там я была с тобой..
Мне память эта - боль,...
Которою душа искровоточится...

Такая тихая правда.
Такое серое чувство.
Такое белое солнце,
Когда приходит пора...
И расставание ядом
По горлу полно и густо.
И в нём душа захлебнётся.
Нам не дано выбирать...

Такое тихое счастье,
Сменило серое чувство.
И только белое солнце
И нет ласкающих рук.
И нет тебя больше рядом...
И бликов с искоркой грусти.
И сердце бедное рвётся...
И замыкается круг...

----------


## Лев

Давно написана была песня и я попросил Елену(Malina sladkaja) написать немецкий текст. Вот что получилось: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/738540/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лев, я думаю у нас неплохо получилось.:wink::rolleyes:

Рада новому совместному! :Pivo: 


PS: А "минус" всё-таки можно?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Я не сумeю быть...*

Я не сумeю быть поэтом.
Пускать по венам рифмы ртуть.
Впечатываясь в ленту Леты
Изнемогая пить рассветы
И сталь судьбы, как рельсы гнуть!

Я не сумею быть поэтом.
Мне видимо не суждено
Не преломляя струны света
Искать и находить ответы,
И бредить , что душе темно.

Я не сумею быть поэтом,
Ведь не моя стихия - дно...
В любови солнечной карете
Несёт мечта меня. И ветер
Смеётся ласково в окно.

Я не сумею быть...Билеты
Давно разосланы другим.
И сложен стих... И песня спета...
Но как душа моя согрета
Теплом Божественной руки.

----------


## Лев

> Но как душа моя согрета
> Теплом Божественной руки.


Любовью Вечного Поэта,
Подобием Его рождались мы.
Ты вспоминай всегда об этом,
Не будь в неведении Тьмы.
А раз подобен - будь поэтом!

----------


## PAN

> Я не сумeю быть...


 :flower: ...

Был... Буду...
Надо? Не знаем...
Быть - чудо...
Ответы - за краем...

----------


## Лев

> Лети, моя любовь,


Записали с Инной Корецкой сегодня:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739078/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Записали с Инной Корецкой сегодня:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/739078/


Лев, 
Было для меня сегодня приятным сюрпризом...
На мой взгляд замечательная песня!
(Похвалю и "сь" , быстренько!)
Текст, музыка и голос нашли друг-друга!
Огромнейшее спасибо! [IMG]http://s3.******info/2db2656169a85b03de6887fc78031466.gif[/IMG]

Да, забегалась и по человечески даже отписаться не успела.
Уж простите....

Инне отдельно моё восхищение,  огромное спасибо и виртуальный букетик.
[IMG]http://s15.******info/63da3e0ba28d8d15fe371fb4a529ffc2.gif[/IMG]
(Мне кажется она прочувствовала песню...Прекрасное исполнение!!!)

Храни Вас Бог!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Был... Буду...
> Надо? Не знаем...
> Быть - чудо...
> Ответы - за краем...


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, 
> Было для меня сегодня приятным сюрпризом...


Было, было, было, было.... 
Ничего теперь не жаль 
Ночи с привкусом Tequil(ы) 
Под разлучную печаль. :smile:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Что же ты молчишь?*


Ночь колючими глазами
Смотрит холодно в окно.
Виноваты были сами
В том, что с нами решено...

Поразмазаны рассветы
Акварелями беды...
Все вопросы - без ответа.
И в вопросах только ты!

Что же ты молчишь?
Нет, ещё не всё сказанно!
Где же ты теперь?
Чья же ложь к тебе ласковей?
Ведь ещё жива
Та, которой мы связанны...
Слышишь, отзовись!
Просто позови!
Просто позови!

Жизнь река без переправы.
Против сердца не плыви!
Вся вина у тех, кто правы...
Нет виновных у любви!

Чьей то зависти туманы
Понакрыли берега.
Сладким ядом лечит раны
Чья-то нежная рука.


Оглянись ещё не поздно
Всё простить и всё вернуть
Отшумят разлуки грозы
И любовь осветит путь

И рассвет опять прольётся
Над рекою наших дней...
Всё простится и сростётся...
Возвращайся же скорей!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Навеянное одним стихотворении о бывшем Дон Жуане ;)

*Когда-то парень - пламень!*

Когда-то парень - пламень!
Горел, светил, блистал!
Теперь , как серый камень
У придорожья стал...

Жил, жизнью упиваясь
И молод, и красив.
Что сделалось, что сталось?
Теперь и стар и сив.

Любил ли ты? Аль любо
Бывало поиграть?
Себя в чужие губы
Умел ты целовать!

Ты собирал так жадно
Весенние цветы...
Их чувствами парадно
Разбрасывался ты!

Не уберёг в азарте
Ни одного из них!
Закончилась вся парти.
Осталиcь вздох и стих  :Р

----------


## Валерьевна

> Когда-то парень - пламень!
> Горел, светил, блистал!





> Себя в чужие губы
> Умел ты целовать!


Всё так...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1202404m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Просто помни.*

Весна баюкает сиреневую тень.
По тротуарам ходят пары , улыбаясь
Но так прохладен каждый день
Для двух знакомых нам людей...
У них осталась лишь взаимная усталость.

И останется за дверью
Всё , во что ещё я верю.
Всё, чего теперь нам не вернуть...
Будет лето, будет осень,
Память боль с собой уносит...
Просто помни.
Просто не забудь...


Живёт обычная история о нас
В обычном городе, с названием обычным
Над ним луны холодный глаз
Под ней туман застывших фраз
С привычной тяжестью, и с холодом привычным...

Когда за мною затворится дверь судьбы
Она, увы и пред тобою затворится.
Всё будет после, как и до
Но всё ли так... И всё ли то...
Судьбы дороги и совсем чужие лица.

----------


## luudvig

> Под ней туман застывших фраз
> С привычной тяжестью, и с холодом привычным...


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> 


 :Oj: :rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Дорогой Лев, 
Ваш Е-Маил получила. :Aga: 
На Bаши "Тысячи мыслей"
Отвечаю следующим: 

*Полетим в облака...* 

Расхохочется небо природе в лицо
Златоликим и солнечным днём.
И над миром срывая минуты с часов
Пролетит белогривым конём.

И закружит опять нас с тобою любви
Карусель, карусель, карусель...
Наши души за счастьем опять побегут
Босиком , по росе, по росе!...

Полетим в облака
И по мостикам радуг
Мы, как дети с тобой
Бегать будем смеясь!
Так  светла и легка
нас пьянящая радость
Мы , как дети с тобой!
Наша сказка сбылась!


Мы на станции жизнь сядем в поезд мечты
И на станции счастье сойдём.
Там где тонут в дали золотые сады
Мы построим наш маленький дом!


С нетерпением жду ответа.:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Возьми меня...*  

Наша жизнь читает календарь
День за днём...под мерный ход часов.
Осень мир заплавит весь в янтарь
Листопадом онемевших слов.

А пока в календаре июнь
И дожди лопочут по траве,
Побалуй  меня ты, побалуй
Ветерком печаль мою развей.

Возьми меня за руку,
Веди меня за реку
Встречать позабытый наш первый рассвет...
От счастья, чтоб плакала,
Во поле маковом,
Губы твои собирая в букет!

Что то зИмы зачастили к нам...
Молчаливой колкостью своей
Крошат жизнь кубиками льда.
Кубиками , кубиками дней...

----------


## Black Lord

> Что же ты молчишь?


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

*Malina sladkaja*, зацепили строки, что решил вернуться.
Спасибо тебе за текст "Что же ты молчишь?"

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> зацепили строки, что решил вернуться.
> Спасибо тебе за текст "Что же ты молчишь?"



Андрей, ты наверное знаешь, как бывает, когда в твоих строках кто-то находит близкое...:rolleyes:
Благодарю сердечно! :flower: 

Удачи тебе , и всех благ!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Не прикасйтесь*

Не прикасйтесь ложью чувств к чужим губам.
Ложь никогда покорных ей не забывает.
Она со временем, опять вернувшись к вам,
Больней в сто раз любовь из сердца вырывает!

Не прикасайстесь ложью чувств к чужим губам...

Обвейте нежностью вам данное судьбой.
Храните бережно заветную зеницу...
Учите душу к ненавИстью быть слепой.
Позвольте Ангелам всегда над вами виться.

Обвейте нежностью вам данное судьбой...

Любовью к истине протоптана тропа.
Она на вечность старше юности беспечной.
Не прикасайтесь ложью душ к её губам!
И, нет она  не умирает скоротечно!

Не прикасаитесь ложью чувств к чужим губам!

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей, ты наверное знаешь, как бывает, когда в твоих строках кто-то находит близкое...


*Как подозрительно сладки,
Слова слетевшие с печали.
Как подозрительно горьки,
Слова, что нежно так качали...*



> Не прикасйтесь


Так и хочется добавить...http://webfile.ru/4537687(можно прослушать не скачивая)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Как подозрительно сладки,
> Слова слетевшие с печали.
> Как подозрительно горьки,
> Слова, что нежно так качали...*
> 
> Так и хочется добавить...http://webfile.ru/4537687(можно прослушать не скачивая)


 :Vah: :rolleyes: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*www.in-ku.com*

Всем свободно и легко
в интердоме -ин-ку ком.

Музы-бабочками тут...
Праздников сады цветут...

Здесь беседуют галантно
Гениальности с талантом

Вносят вклад душевный в Лету
Музыканты и поэты.

И возможность есть у всех
На признанье и успех

Кто ещё с ним не знаком?
Пишем просто: ин-ку.ком

Кассика, шансон и барды...
Выбирайте. Будем рады.

Проза, лирика, pежи...
Тут с кем хочешь, с тем дружи!

Херцлих... все, добро... велком!
На странице ин-ку.ком

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Зажги дожди...*


Вечер нашепчет тихонько мелодию грусти
Тёлплым, немного наивным июньским дождём
Капельки нот обцелуют малиновый кустик
Мелко дрожащий под нашим с тобою окном...


Зажги
дожди
твоим весёлым смехом
И пусть
они
звенят по мостовой!....
Зажги
дожди .
Они как брызги света
Прольются
счастьем
пусть на нас с тобой!

Изредка с неба искрятся промокшие звёзды
Видно устали от сырости . И с высоты
Смотрят тоскливо на локоны юной берёзы
И на мои , и на наши с тобою мечты.

Ветер баюкает пышные прелести сада ...
Мир засыпает на тёплпой ладони земли.
Рядом со мною ты. Радость, любовь и отрада.
Как хорошо, что с тобой мы друг друга нашли!

----------


## Skadi

> Вечер нашепчет тихонько мелодию грусти
> Тёлплым, немного наивным июньским дождём
> Капельки нот обцелуют малиновый кустик
> Мелко дрожащий под нашим с тобою окном...





> Зажги
> дожди
> твоим весёлым смехом
> И пусть
> они
> звенят по мостовой!....





> Ветер баюкает пышные прелести сада ...
> Мир засыпает на тёплой ладони земли.
> Рядом со мною ты...


*Очень, очень понравилось, Алён!* 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Очень, очень понравилось, Алён!


Спасибо, Оленька. :flower: 

Что-то лежит мне в последнее время на тексты песен о взаимной, счастливой любви.:rolleyes:
Так хочется, чтобы этим чувством пропиталось как можно больше сердец. :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> о взаимной, счастливой любви


*Всё правильно!*  :Aga: kiss :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1258178.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Просто друг*

Я не буду с тобой.
Я не буду с тобой.
Ты со мною не будешь.
Знаю я что моей,
Никогда ты моей
не была и не станешь.
Лишь его одного,
Как его ,- никого
Ты по прежнему любишь.
А меня словом "друг",
этим словом простым
неосознанно ранишь ...

Я твой друг.
Просто друг.
Нежность губ твоих и рук
мне недоступны.
И живу , как в бреду ...
И целую во сне я тебя в губы...

Без тебя , одному
мне в сугробе судьбы
никогда не согреться.
И тебе я звоню
Вновь тебе я звоню.
Номер счастья и боли.
И вибрирует звук
телефонных гудков
в замирающем сердце
Но тебе не скажу
никогда не скажу ,
что тобою я болен.

----------


## Black Lord

*Malina sladkaja*,без слов... просто от души  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Мужчина в солнечных очках*

Мужчина в солнечных очках,
Как мегаполюсный магнит.
Я всё витала в облаках...
Но, вижу, этот "приземлит".

Позволь, позволь
Гламурной птицей
За столик твой
Сначала приземлится...

Мужчина в солнечных очках,
Улыбки сладостной изгиб.
Растаять на твоих губах
Коктейлем страсти и любви!

Мужчина в солнечных очках,
Мой джентельмен и мой плейбой.
Пьянеть хочу в твоих руках
И быть твоей , и быть с тобой!

----------


## PAN

> Мужчина в солнечных очках,


Вах... :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*B небо...*

Накидкой вечер
скользнёт на плечи.
Твоей улыбки
коснуться взглядом...
И пить забвенно
мгновенья встречи
И в небо страсти
звездою падать...


Я падаю в небо!...
Я падаю в счастье!...
Я падаю в небыль
нелепо,
бесстрашно....

Забвенья выпить
и насладиться...
Душой свободной
лететь в пространства...
Навстречу счастью
лететь , как птица
И петь любовью
Светло и страстно!...

Качнутся тени
ночей измятых.
И день последний
войдёт украдкой
Июньским утром,
Росой на мяте,
Прощальной рифмой
в моей тетрадке...

----------


## Black Lord

*Malina sladkaja*, как же я раньше твоей темы не видел?
Ещё вчера в голову лезли только чёрные стихи, а почитал тебя и так легко стало.
Так воздушно...

Слышу в сердце 
музыку подснежников,
Перезвон души и соловья.
Слышу вновь касание прозрачное
И журчанье белого ручья.
На душе, то жарко, то позёмками,
То сплетает в акварель листва.
Как же хороши слова венчальные,
Что уносят в радугу маня.


*Malina sladkaja*,спасибо за красивые стихи.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Мне сейчас так хорошо на душе, что словами не передать.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Андрей, я очень рада за тебя. 

Мне всегда черезвычайно приятно, когда удаётся передать тепло и свет Божественного Дара и согреть чью то душу.
Раньше, когда мне бывало тяжело , я старалась улететь душой в прекрасные и светлые миры моего подсознания...
Я писала полные любви и надежды стихи. Я хотела верить, что так бывает!
А теперь я знаю, что так бывает! Так есть!

И у тебя всё будет хорошо!

Только надейся и верь

Удачи и всего доброго :)

----------


## Black Lord

*Malina sladkaja*, спасибо тебе за добрые слова. 
Они для меня сейчас, как самое лучшее лекарство в мире, от депрессии.
Только у односторонней любви всегда один финал и самое печальное, что после начинаешь понимать, какой вред наносят такие чувства здоровью, не только человеку попавшему в эту зависимость, но и человеку не испытывающему взаимные чувства. И приходит раскаяние за необдуманные поступки.
Извини за слабость, но иногда полезно в этом самому себе сознаться.

Если ты не против, то я буду раз в неделю заглядывать в твою тему, что бы насладиться твоими стихами и свежестью духа.
Ещё раз спасибо за теплоту души.
Пока. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Malina sladkaja, как же я раньше твоей темы не видел?


Я очень рад, что ты нашел новую тему...:biggrin:




> Мне сейчас так хорошо на душе, что словами не передать.


Что, неужели так давно не было хорошо на твоей душе??? В принципе - могу напомнить - когда было... :Ha: 



> Извини за слабость, но иногда полезно в этом самому себе сознаться.


Угу... И ещё покаятся, пока возможно...



> Пока.


Где-то  это уже слышал...:biggrin:

*Malina sladkaja*,
Не обижайся на мои жесткости - мне действительно поручено беречь этот уголок... В т.ч. и от таких персонажей, как ХАС...
Будут вопросы - отвечу в личку...


*Black Lord*,
Изыди уже... Надоел...

----------


## Black Lord

Жестокий ты человек, Павел.
Да Бог тебе судья!
Ушёл!



> Угу... И ещё покаятся, пока возможно...


Лично перед тобой мне не в чем каяться.
Прощай.

----------


## PAN

> Ушёл!


Аминь...


P.S.
Уходить будешь - нимбом двери не поцарапай...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Malina sladkaja,
> Не обижайся на мои жесткости - мне действительно поручено беречь этот уголок... В т.ч. и от таких персонажей, как ХАС...
> Будут вопросы - отвечу в личку...


*PAN* у меня не зря ник _Malina sladkaja ...и колючая._ :Aga: 
Кто ищет от меня жалости и сострадания очень ошибётся. :mad:
Тем не менее , сочувствие , думаю всегда уместно.
Даже если у человека сдвиг... Помочь ему разве могут люди-человеки?:frown:
Это под силу только свыше. 
А доброе слово и коню приятно.:rolleyes:

Тем не менее , спасибо огромное! :flower: 

Хорошо, когда не все рыцари перевелись! :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Позволь...*

Уснут задумчивые ивы над рекой,
Задёрнет вечер мир туманной занавеской
И ночь позволит нам звезду достать рукой
Мы будем вместе.
Мы будем вместе

Позволь
очумелому лету
в глазах загрустивших
проснуться.
Позволь
золотыми лучами звезды
на ладони
растаять.
Позволь
сердцу слабость любви,
чтобы силой её
насладиться
И крылья от счастья,
как вольная птица,
расправить!

Качнётся в небе серебристая луна
А перед дверью верным псом лежит дорога
Тебя ко мне сегодня привела она
По воле рока.
По воле рока.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Уснут задумчивые ивы над рекой,
> Задёрнет вечер мир туманной занавеской


 :flower: 




> А перед дверью верным псом лежит дорога
> Тебя ко мне сегодня привела она


 :flower:  Как красиво. как романтично!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Как красиво. как романтично!


Спасибо вам! :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

Ещё одной песней пополнился наш альбом: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/758742/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ещё одной песней пополнился наш альбом: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/758742/


Лев, с новой песней ! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :flower: 

Ждём отзывов!:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Делюсь своими виршами на немецком.:rolleyes:

*Du bist mein Hafen.*



Ich bin das Schiff, das alle Sieben Meere kennt,
Den  Sturm des Lebens überstanden Abermahl.
Ich bin das Schiff, das jetzt dein Leben überquert.
Ich bin das Schiff… Und du der Hafen meiner Wahl.

Du bist der Wind für meine Segel.
Du bist die Welle die mich trägt.
Du bist der Hafen meiner Seele
Der mir vertraute Ruhe schenkt…

Es ist mir wichtig wie du bist…
Du bist mir wichtig!

Verträumt, vertrauungsvoll verließ ich meine Werft
Geglaubt die Briese trägt mich sanft zum schönsten Port.
Und Glücklich sein war leicht, und hatte and`ren Wert.
Und Himmel war für mich an einem and`rem Ort.

Ich bin bei dir .Durch Allezeit. Ich bin Zuhaus`.
Hab mich gesehnt nach deinem ruhigen Gemüht.
Du bist mein fester Glück, und nicht nur „Eine Schons´“
Mein  erstes Still.Die Segel ruht. Wie gut das tut!…

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Die Engels…Krähe.

Als Du gefallen
Aus blauen Himmel
Verletzt die Flügel
Verbrannt die Seele
Hab Dich gefangen ,
Hab Dich geborgen
Im Herz getragen.

Das Blut,   die Tränen
An Deinen Wangen
Gewischt, getrocknet
Mit meiner Liebe…
Die schwarze Krähe
Als schönsten Engel
Im Herz getragen…

Mit Fleisch und Seele
Für alle Tage
Mit Dir verwachsen
Verschweisst, verbunden 
Du hast als Pflaster 
Für Deine Wunden
Mein Herz… getragen…

Dich zu erheben,
Hinauszuragen
War ich die Flügel 
Die Dich getragen.
Aus höchster Höhe
List Du mich fallen
Mein Herz…zerschlagen!

----------


## tamara rabe

Браво!!! Талантливо - оно и на китайском талантливо...  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> на немецком.


Дайте мне немца, штоба сказал, што это есть гут...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Дайте мне немца, штоба сказал, што это есть гут..


А я онлайнпереводчикомkuku

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Die Engels…Krähe.
> 
> Als Du gefallen
> Aus blauen Himmel
> Verletzt die Flügel
> Verbrannt die Seele
> Hab Dich gefangen ,
> Hab Dich geborgen
> Im Herz getragen.
> ...


*Ангело... ворона.*

(Смысловое значение вороны в русском и немецком отличаются)
Писать стихотворный перевод , правда, некогда...
Вот примерный....


Когда ты падала 
Из неба синего
КрылА изранены
Душа  сожжённая
Тебя я подхватил
И бережно носил
Тебя я в сердце.

И кровь и слёзы
С твоей щеки
Вытирал и сушил
Моей любовью.
Чёрную ворону,
Как прекраснейшего ангела
Носил в своём сердце.

Душой и плотью
Срослись навечно
Спаяны вместе
Связаны вместе
И ты, как пластырь
На твоих ранах
Hосила.... моё сердце

Тебя возвышая
Тебя превознося
Я был  крыльями
Тебя несущими
С сАмой высоты
Ты бросила меня
Моё сердце...разбито.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Браво!!! Талантливо - оно и на китайском талантливо...


 Спасибо... :flower: 
Черезвычайно приятно  :Oj:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Дайте мне немца, штоба сказал, што это есть гут...:biggrin:


Если за немцем дело...:rolleyes:
Чем могём подможем ! :Ha:  :Aga:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А я онлайнпереводчикомkuku


Я тоже попробовала ! :Aga: 
Очень весёлая белиберда получается:biggrin:
Но некоторые слова даже совпадают!!! :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ангело... ворона.


Хороший образ.  :flower: 



> (Смысловое значение вороны в русском и немецком отличаются)


а можно поподробней чуть-чуть?

----------


## PAN

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Я безмерно рад, что и на немецком... :flower: 

Понять красоту не в силах, но это не беда...
Главное - ты поделилась этой красотой с нами...
Спасибо...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Хороший образ. 
> 
> а можно поподробней чуть-чуть?


В немецком Krähe -  существо теневой, тёмной стороны , связано с готикой , магическое  свечение....
В русском - ворона, не редко олицетворяет глупость: "Вороне Бог послал кусочек сыра...", " "...что разявила рот, как ворона!", "белая ворона"...
Надеюсь смогла помочь :)

Спасибо огромное! :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Oj: :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Лев

> В русском - ворона, не редко олицетворяет глупость


...на деле это не так...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ...на деле это не так...



А теперь и мне можно...поподробнее ?....:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> поподробнее


http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...%BD%D1%8B&aq=f

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...%BD%D1%8B&aq=f




Лев, спасибо :) 

Даже улыбнуло в некоторых местах.
А вот про "Влюбчивую Ворону" хмммм... Невесело.
Глубоковато хотели копнУть ...да, на мой взгляд получилось, как всегда...
Двояко... однако.:frown:

Здесь в (Германии) *грач*  схожий с  *вороной (оттуда)* персонаж...  :Aga: 
Мож их где-то на границе перепутали?:biggrin:



(_Лев, Вы текст " Чайкой судьба" получили?
Как он Вам?_)

----------


## oskar_65

> В русском - ворона, не редко олицетворяет глупость: "Вороне Бог послал кусочек сыра...", " "...что разявила рот, как ворона!", "белая ворона"...


Ворона с сыром не столько глупа, сколько тщеславна, а этим страдают не только глупцы..
и о мудрости ворон (особенно вОронов)  фольклора  достаточно много, но, кажется, в немецком нет разделения - ворона и ворон.:wink:
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## PAN

> в немецком нет разделения - ворона и ворон.


Странно.. разные птицы...
У нас есть  вОроны - это громадный хищник, размером с сапсана... примерно раза в два крупнее любой ворОны...
Да и расцветка другая совершенно...
А "голос"  - ни с кем не спутаешь...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Ein Lied für Zwei.*

Es sind die Sterne, die uns verbunden
Es ist die Erde, die uns vereint
Ein Glück, wir haben uns gefunden
Aus Irgendwo für alle Zeit

Es gab keine Worte die wir nicht verstanden.
Es gibt keine Sprache die Liebe nicht kennt!  

Hand in Hand auf Allen Wegen
Du und ich, 
Ich und du…
Durch das Leben, Wind und Regen
Hand in Hand 
Ich und Du …
Ich bin Deine Musik.
Sing das Lied. 
Unser Lied.
Sing!…

So fremd am Anfang. Doch wahre Liebe
Kennt alle Pfade zum Paradies
Ein Blick, ein Lächeln…ein sanfter Kribbeln…
Verstand der Herzen sprechen lies

Es gab keine Worte die wir nicht verstanden.
Es gibt keine Sprache die die Liebe nicht kennt!

Du  bist ein Lied  in der Fern` Gesungen.
Ich werd zu diesem die  Melodie!
Musik und Wort die Welt umschlingen
Ein Lied von uns… Für dich und mich.

Es gab keine Worte die wir nicht verstanden.
Es gibt keine Sprache die die Liebe nicht kennt!

----------


## Лев

> Aus Irgendwo für alle Zeit


Ритм этой строки не совпадает с 4ми строками других куплетов, а это не есть гут:smile: Если я прав и ты исправишь, может песня получится?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лев, вот ещё такой вариант.
Как он Вам?:rolleyes:


*Ein Lied für Zwei.*

Es sind die Sterne, die uns verbunden
Es ist die Erde, die uns vereint
Ein Glück, wir haben uns gefunden
In Augenblicken der Ewigkeit

Es gab keine Worte die wir nicht verstanden.
Es gibt keine Sprache die Liebe nicht kennt! 

Hand in Hand auf Allen Wegen
Du und ich, 
Ich und du…
Durch das Leben, Wind und Regen
Hand in Hand 
Ich und Du …
Ich bin Deine Musik.
Sing das Lied. 
Unser Lied.
Sing!…

So fremd am Anfang. Doch wahre Liebe
Kennt alle Pfade zum Paradies
Ein Blick, ein Lächeln…ein sanfter Kribbeln…
Gefühl das brennend durch’s Körper fliesst…


Es gab keine Worte die wir nicht verstanden.
Es gibt keine Sprache die die Liebe nicht kennt!

Du bist ein Lied in der Fern` Gesungen.
Ich werd zu diesem die Melodie!
Musik und Wort die Welt umschlingen
Von uns vollendet… Für dich und mich.

Es gab keine Worte die wir nicht verstanden.
Es gibt keine Sprache die die Liebe nicht kennt!

----------


## Лев

> Лев, вот ещё такой вариант.
> Как он Вам?


Также неритмичен по отношению к тем строкам...:frown:
*(Лев, Вы текст " Чайкой судьба" получили?
Как он Вам?)
_____________* - Нет...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Что именно желаете исправить?
В каком направлении?
Мож наиграете, напоёте мотив, который бы Вы хотели?

А следующее я Bам через агента на маил.ру отправляла...
Мотив у Вас уже был :)
*
Чайкой судьба...* 

Новый рассвет
Прольётся в окно
Запахом моря...- штилей и гроз...
За горизонт вновь позовёт мечта.
Ищем ответ.
Но жизнь не кино...
Облаком белым туманности грёз...
Светит в пути нашей любви звезда


Кружит судьба.
Наша судьба,
Чайкой над морем.
Дни, как волна за волной...
Вижу себя,
Вижу тебя,
Чайкой над морем
Век по крылу нам с тобой!

Ясный закат
Обнимет простор.
Вечер заполнит зовущую даль
Песнею дня о его золотой волне.
Как же я рад
вcем наперекор
вместе с тобой находить наш причал
Там где ты ближе , ближе ещё ко мне...

----------


## Лев

In Augenblicken der Ewigkeit
----------------------------
Gefühl das brennend durch’s Körper fliesst…
------------------------------------------
Von uns vollendet… Für dich und mich.
Если Ау проглотить на одном слоге,тогда принимается:smile:




> Чайкой судьба...


проверил архив агента - нет.
Текст нравится, начну делать :flower: 
---------------------------------------
Es gibt keine Sprache die Liebe nicht kennt!
В это строке было дважды "die", я убрал одно - я прав или лев?:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> проверил архив агента - нет.
> Текст нравится, начну делать
> ---------------------------------------


 :Ok: :rolleyes:




> Es gibt keine Sprache die Liebe nicht kennt!
> В это строке было дважды "die", я убрал одно - я прав или лев?


Вообще-то можно было бы и поспорить...
Уточнила сегодня ещё раз изменение смысла при удалении одной "die"

В одном случае получается :
Нет языка который не знает любви.

Во втором:
Нет языка которого не знает любовь.

И... решила: так и быть

ЛЕВ-ПРАВ!:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Нет языка который не знает любви.





> Нет языка которого не знает любовь.


...если у меня останется только язык, я ещё мужчина - сказал француз:rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> ...если у меня останется только язык, я ещё мужчина - сказал француз


Мудрость гласит:

"Путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через желудок, а к сердцу женщины через уши!"

Возможно , этот француз в чём-то прав ;)

----------


## PAN

> Возможно


Умница...:biggrin:... :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Возможно , этот француз в чём-то прав


Если бы я ещё знал, что ты поняла по сути о чём(о какой ситуации, ведь это тема мужского анекдота) говорил этот француз:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Умница...:biggrin:...


 :Ha: :biggrin: :Ok: 




> Если бы я ещё знал, что ты поняла по сути о чём(о какой ситуации, ведь это тема мужского анекдота) говорил этот француз:biggrin:


Лев, я всё прекрасно поняла! :Ok:  :Aga: 

Но не будем публично УГЛУБЛЯТЬСЯ в подробности.:wink:
И с точки зрения  банальной  эрудиции оставим всё на первоисходном уровне приемлимого восприятия ....и.т.п.и.т.д.

(не сомневайтесь, я уже не только большая но даже взрослая! Только об этом псссст...-никому!):cool:

----------


## Лев

> Ein Lied für Zwei.


Записал сегодня: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/765187/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Записал сегодня: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/765187/


Ihr Deutsch wird besser und besser! :Ok:  :Aga: 


Я пока "отдыхаю".... 
Ангина у меня :frown:
Отойду маненько, тож попробую. :Aga: 

Жду "Чайкой судьба"...:rolleyes:

Спасибо и удачи во всём! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Ihr Deutsch wird besser und besser!


Fiele Dank:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Жду "Чайкой судьба"...


Дождалась: :smile:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/766707/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Собираясь в бой со сворой голодных собак
(По причине известной мне,  несущей боль)
Предвещающий несправедливостей грязь и мрак
Никого из родных, никогда не брала с собой.

Под оскалом дней я улыбки бросала в мир
И кусалась так же, не в праве и невподад...
Пряча душу - лоскут от веры ... лоскут из дыр
Я пила , как бальзам - сочувствий, советов яд.

Я, смеясь и плача сжигала. И жгла... И ложь
Я звала подругой. Той проще смотреть в глаза.
Правда - кровушка... -камень в сердце, немая дрожь...
Как же больно!.. Как НЕ возможно о ней сказать!

Я крылатой и белоснежною... - не смогла!
То ли слабостью, то ли страхом питала дух.
Не своё ... Но зачем-то прятала, берегла.
Оказалась... глупой! Я - глупая, вера - пух!

Не взяла с собой я мне близких искать любовь,
О которой они так бредили... Для меня!
Не взяла я в ту битву грязную чьих то снов...
Значит будет за что любимым загрызть меня!

Значит будет о чём припомнить! Ведь предала!
Мне по ихним бы "звёздным лестницам" в небеса...
Озарения телом чувствую два крыла:
"Не хотим для тебя спасенья! Хотим спасать!"

----------


## Skadi

> Hе смогла!


Лен, ты когда написала это стихотворение?
Что-то тревожно как-то...после его прочтения...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вчера, Оленька. :flower: 

Но не стоит тревожится. Жизнь она такая штука.
Нужно быть жёжче... А правда, как всегда - одна!
Вспомнился момент из сказки, когда принцу помогла муха найти его принцессу из всех других... Помнишь такую сказку?
Так вот и мне...муху бы.:rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Hе смогла!


 :flower: 



> Жизнь она такая штука.


Иногда требуется огромное мужество,
И нужна величайшая честность - 
Осознать, что этот путь пройден,
А дальше, опять - неизвестность…

----------


## Skadi

> Так вот и мне...муху бы


Гм...муху, говоришь? :wink: На муху надейся, но сам не плошай!  :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А дальше, опять - неизвестность…


Где начинается - станет известным!
Где спотыкаемся - запоминаем.
Где изрыдаться б... затянемся песней!
Зеброобразно: живём, выживаем!..

Спасибо за душевные строки. :flower: 
(Уж простите , что не сразу)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Любовь быть могла...*

А он в неё влюбился...

Ещё так рано.

Возможно глупо...

Он распростёр забвенно

свои объятья

её улыбке...

Он целовал ветрами

её закатов прохладных

губы

Шептал ей "золотая"...

И вдруг расстаял

в тумане зыбком.



Он не её был сыном.

Он был так молод

и так прекрасен.

Она конечно знала:

всё безнадёжно

и безвозвратно...

И пела грустным ливнем

о невозможном

желанном счастье

Вдыхать его смятенье,

как аромат

в предрассветной мяте...



Он был наполнен силой,

питая слабость

к случайной гостье...

Любовь была б красивой,

но!...

Он звался Август.

Она же - ОСЕНЬ.

----------


## Skadi

> Он целовал ветрами
> её закатов прохладных
> губы


_Спасибо за постоянное удивление твоему умению сказать именно так, как можешь только ты, Алён_

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> _Спасибо за постоянное удивление твоему умению сказать именно так, как можешь только ты, Алён_


 :Oj:  :flower: :rolleyes:

*Продай мне*


Продай мне, девочка, свою любовь.
Я леденцом на влажном языке
Твоём, судьбы смакуя кровь,
в парном купаясь чувстве-молоке,
довольствуюсь наивностью коров.

Продай мне юности твоей глоток.
Я в нем нуждаясь в том не сознаюсь.
Над кем смеюсь я? Вот, бери в урок.
За мудрость в смысле дела - не берусь.
Но ведь наука, значит будет в прок.

Продай мне, девочка, твои мечты.
Со временем я стану отпечатком
на белом облаке твоей души...
В бокале жизни приторным осадком
мне быть сегодня просто разреши.

Продай мне это за бокал вина.
За чувство, что прекрасна, как богиня.
Ничья... сегодня. Честь мне не стена.
Да я и стены словом отодвину!
А в то, что веришь, не моя вина.

Была бы ты мне ближе, скажем - дочь,
Тебя берёг бы, как зеницу ока.
Не знать где ты мне было бы не вмочь.
Хранил бы мир твой хрупкий от истока!
Но не моя ты. И к тому ж не дочь..:cool:

----------


## Markovich

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Елена! 
Очарован Вашим стихотворением "Продай мне". Это одно из лучших стихотворений,что я читал на сайте за последнее время.Поздравляю от души!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Очарован Вашим стихотворением "Продай мне".


Не ожидала! :)
Очень приятно :Oj: 

Огромное спасибо за отзыв! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Странно, в муз. разделе пропала моя ветка.
Тогда выкладываю здесь совместные с Сергеем Дубковым рыботы.
Тексты мои, музыка и исполнение Сергея.

Итак: *" Осень золотая "* 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/787132/ 

Вариант Сергея  *" Лети моя любовь "*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/787131/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вашему вниманию новая песня с соавторстве с Сергеем Дубковым, в его же исполнении * "Грустная песня"*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/787618/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Между белым и чёрным*

Между белым и чёрным
растаяло время
Мысли крутятся фильмом-
проклятое демо...
Мне до паузы - выдох,
расслабиться телом
рассыпаться пеплом...
Белым...
Белым...
Белым...
Белым...

С небом бескрыло
соприкасаясь
Можешь со мною
взять и исчезнуть
Птицами  - чувства,
кружатся стаей...
Медленно тая...
Просто исчезнуть...
Просто исчезнуть...
Просто исчезнуть...
Просто исчезнуть...

Между чёрным и белым бес-
паузный вакуум
Белый месяц без неба и
Облака вата
До орбиты немного лишь
не долетела
И падаю телом
белым...
белым...
белым...
белым...

*Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты*
*Einfach verschwinden!*

Es dreht sich die Welt 
Wenn du bei mir bist...
Die Zeit ist Sand…
Die Luft ist heiß…
Ich sehe alles und sehe nichts…
Ich spühr dein Atem…
Ich geh am Rand…

Gib mir deine Hand 
Halt mich einfach fest …
Setz die Welt in Brand
Gib mir deine Hand…


Flügellos…schweben
Bodenlos … leben
Komm mit mir…lass uns verschwinden
Leidenschaft…auf deinen Lippen…
Einfach verschwinden!

Reis denn Himmel auf
Lass die  Blitze falln`
Zeig mir deine Flügel
Zeig mir deine Krallen
Hol den Köder raus
Schlüpf aus deines Schale
Gib mir deine Hand…
Und Lass uns fallen!
Es dreht sich die Welt 
Wenn du bei mir bist...
Ich sehe alles und sehe nichts…
Ich spühr dein Atem…
Ich geh am Rand…
Wo ist deine Hand?


Flügellos…schweben
Bodenlos … leben
Komm mit mir…lass uns verschwinden
Leidenschaft…auf deinen Lippen…
Einfach verschwinden!

----------


## Kliakca

> Reis denn Himmel auf
> Lass die  Blitze falln`
> Zeig mir deine Flügel
> Zeig mir deine Krallen
> Hol den Köder raus
> Schlüpf aus deines Schale
> Gib mir deine Hand…
> Und Lass uns fallen!
> Es dreht sich die Welt 
> ...


Die sehr schönen Gedichte!!! :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Die sehr schönen Gedichte!!!


Спасибо,- всегда бальзам...! :Oj:  :flower: 

Привет всем...после и...?:eek:( во время):confused: длительной паузы...:biggrin:
Прошу прощения, сама не думала, что затянется, однако....

Забыла добавить к последним двум текстам, что оба написаны на одну и ту же музыку.
(Которую к сожалению по правам (С) выложить не могу.
Пока ещё решается, какой из текстов выиграет :)

Надеюсь выиграeт... ОБА!!!:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*По Истине*

Без книжек с тем знакома,
(Пусть для других - глупа)
Дано мне по святому,
По Истине ступать...

Как кропотливо создан
Был наш прекрасный Дом
И купола,- то в звёздах,
То тонут в голубом...

Бесстенный, безоконный
Весь мой и в ширь, и в высь, ...
Мне этот Дар - икона,
Зовётся просто: - ЖИЗНЬ!

*********************

Глотком вина в бокале
С фруктовой нотой чувств
Равняемся с богами!
Но нам ли по плечу?

Так, воздвигая замки
Отметиной в веках
Порой не замечаем
Себя... в ЕГО руках!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Fessel mich!*


Weisse Wolken schweben
Ueber meine Stadt..
Weite Sterne schlafen
in der Ewigkeit.
Alle Zeiten drehen sich
an einem Rad…
Alle Blicke Zerren
Deine Herrlichkeit.

Prickelt  roter Gift
an deinen  Lippen…
Ich verdurste
ohne deine Liebe.


Liebe mich!
Hasse mich!
Kuesse mich!
Beisse mich!
Mach was du nicht lassen kannst!
Zieh mich mit in deine Trance…
Liebe mich!…

Deine Finger – Trauben
Voller suesser Lust.
Deine Augen – tiefer
Als der Ocean!
Lade deine Waffen
fuer den Gnadenschuss…
Reiss mich mit… Und lass mich
in dein Himmel fall`n…

Prickelt  roter Gift
an deinen  Lippen…
Ich verdurste
ohne deine Liebe.

----------


## Kliakca

> Deine Finger – Trauben
> Voller suesser Lust.
> Deine Augen – tiefer
> Als der Ocean!
> Lade deine Waffen
> fuer den Gnadenschuss…
> Reiss mich mit… Und lass mich
> in dein Himmel fall`n…


Auf deutsch bei dir ergeben sich die Gedichte schöner.

----------


## Kliakca

Опять шрифты шалят, но это временно.
По немецки у тебя красивее получается сочинять стихи. :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Спасибо :)
Просто на русском я на данный момент кажется "исписалась"...
Хотя,... на немецком словарный запас не богат... но стараюсь :)

А с шрифтом тут, да... немножко неловко. Да и грузит страницы теперь намного дольше.
Или это только у меня?

----------


## Kliakca

> Или это только у меня?


Возможно,что это связано с техническими работами на данном этапе.По окончанию работ должно будет всё летать.
Попробуй переключить на стандартный вид. Прокрути колёсиком мышки в самый низ и в левом углу будет окошко с двумя стилями форума, стандартный и новый.
У меня в обоих режимах нормально работает.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Спасибо.  :Tender: 
Постараюсь разобраться. 
Я всё на то грешу, что связь у нас ино...странная ;)

А вот тут из когда-то незаконченного...

*А сентябрь...*

Осень вьёт свои венки
в поле
Позолоты распустив
косу.
Ветру верить - не любовь, -
доля...
Он неволен, где его
носит.

Обречённый сентябрём
вечер
Рисовал дождём глаза
- лужи.
Сыпал капли на берёз
плечи,
словно стразы на листву
кружев...

А сентябрь, он ещё
молод.
Пьян туманами к утру
редко.
Лёгкой росписью времён
тронут
Машет мне в окно
рукой-веткой...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Ты зря поверила*

Ты зря подумала, что я тебя обману,
Что я в любви  твоей, как в озере утону.
И не во власти будет Eй вновь меня вернуть,-
Ты зря подумала это.
Ты зря поверила, что знаешь о том сама,
Что ты меня сведёшь с орбиты, сведёшь с ума,
Что ты моя весна и мне не нужна зима.
Ты зря поверила в это!

А моя девчёнка
Лучше всех на свете!
Губы, как малина.
Голос словно ветер.
Её образ нежный
вновь меня поманит.
Никогда другая
мне родней не станет.


Ты зря дарила мне улыбок твоих цветы
И всё парила в небесах не моей мечты,
Что мы с тобою словно яркие две звезды...
Ты будешь просто кометой!
Блестнёшь желанием в сиреневой темноте
И станешь рифмой сожаления на листе,
Растаяв серым многоточием в пустоте...
А пустота безответна!...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

* Зря...*

Звенит декабрь холодными стихами.
Сочится в мир лиловая заря.
И слёзы дней по капелькам стекают
О том , что с нами было. Было зря...

Стучится жизнь морозом колким в вены
И мысли сбились , больше не парят...
Испепелятся в пламене измены.
Всё было. Было...знаю , милый, - зря!

Изношенною шалью извинений
Накрыл мне плечи. Жалкий мой наряд.
Мне ль любоваться? Мне пора со сцены...
Вот всё, что было...и осталось . Зря...

Всё зря. Бесповоротно, неизменно.
Но страшно  потерять и ...осознать .
Ведь было несомненно откровенным
Всё. Было ведь! Иль не было? Как знать?

Там, в памяти последних дней страницы
Осколками в закате догорят.
И пусть тебе однажды вдруг приснится
Всё то что было. Помнишь? Было... Зря?

----------


## oskar_65

> Зря...


Трогательно и грустно..




> Изношенною шалью извинений
> Накрыл мне плечи.


 :flower:

----------


## Laurita

> Звенит декабрь холодными стихами.
> Сочится в мир лиловая заря.
> И слёзы дней по капелькам стекают
> О том , что с нами было. Было зря...


*Malina sladkaja*, Очень красивый и трогательный стих. Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Авторы этой детской рождественской песенки Malina sladkaja и Лев поздравляют Вас с Рождеством!*

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/827610/

----------


## Malina sladkaja

_Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Всего вам самого светлого и доброго!_


Лев, огромное спасибо! :flower:  Замечательная музыка! :Ok: 
Инне большой букет благодарности!  :flower: 
Сколько отзывов о её светлом голосе, прекрасном исполнении! :Tender:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Хочется! Внимания, улыбки...
Хочется гулять рука в руке.
Не мотать в клубок событий нитки
А шагать по жизни налегке...

Нет, парить! Так,- бабочкообрАзно...
Ангелоподобно с высоты
Наблюдать , как радужные стразы
Падают свозь облако мечты!...

Розовое...Сахарною ватой
Подо мной парящее всегда!
И вдыхать ромашковую мяту
И взаимосчастие питать...

Ах... Ну почему бы и не с мужем?
Ведь когда-то... вспомнить бы когда...
А декабрь растёкся весь по лужам -
По душе, из глаз... - одна вода!

Дайте, что-ли хоть мечты кусочек.
Так , примерить... Платья уж не сшить.
Краем мысли , где-то между строчек
Душеньку мечтой поворошить!... :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Наблюдать , как радужные стразы
> Падают свозь облако мечты!...


 :flower: 




> А декабрь растёкся весь по лужам -
> По душе, из глаз... - одна вода!


 :flower: 




> Дайте, что-ли хоть мечты кусочек.
> Так , примерить... Платья уж не сшить.


 :flower: 

Замечательное стихотворение!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

_Кружит , вьюжит белый снег в рамке , за окошком
Зажигает время свет в каждом. Понемножку
Согревается душа от тепла вселенной...
Жизнь не просто хороша- необыкновенна!!!
Чудеса умеют жить в пелене столетий
Золотится правды нить - в Мир дорогу метит!

Собирает в тесный круг всех - родных и близких
Правда добрых Божьих рук, - души ближе стИснет.
Пусть всегда в Его руках Ваше счастье будет.
Пусть согреет Свет Его дни ненастных буден.
Новой силой два крыла пусть Любовь наполнит
И  Заветную Мечту пусть для вас исполнит!_

----------


## PAN

*Malina sladkaja*, 
Спасибо, и с Рождеством...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*, 
> Спасибо, и с Рождеством...


Спасибо огромное! :flower: 
Пусть в Новом Году всё хорошее обязательно исполнится! :Yes4: 

*
Тая*

Я уеду отсюда, и знаю забуду
Ты была не моей, а моей ненадолго...
Я давно современен. Не верю я в чудо.
Я хочу быть свободным ...только:

Белым снегом нелепо.... следы заметает
Разрываясь... залечится битом и виски
Криком раненой птицы во мраке растает
Ядом новой разлуки брызнув!...брызнув...брызнув...брызнув...

Тает... день на закате тает...
Знаешь, как мне тебя не хватает...
Рано... раной разлука станет...
Тая... тайну тех встреч отравит

Тая....

Я уеду отсюда, и знаю забуду
Я давно современен. Не верю я в чудо.
Ты была не моей, а моей ненадолго...
Я хочу быть свободным ...только:

Разрываясь... залечится битом и виски
Криком раненой птицы во мраке растает
Белым снегом нелепо.... следы заметает
Ядом новой разлуки брызнув!...брызнув...брызнув...брызнув...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Замечательное стихотворение!!!!!!!!!!!


Огромное спасибо! :Tender: 
Счастливого Нового Года!!! :Yes4:

----------


## tamara rabe

Красиво, Малинка!  :flower: 
С наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Красиво, Малинка! 
> С наступающим Новым годом!



И тебя, милая с Наступающим 2011!!!
Здоровья, Счастья,  Удачи, Любви и всего самого-самого!!! :kiss:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

*С Новым Годом!!!
Здоровья, радости, счастья, вдохновения!!!!!!!!!!*
http://[IMG]http://*********org/1118472.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *С Новым Годом!!!
> Здоровья, радости, счастья, вдохновения!!!!!!!!!!*
> http://[IMG]http://*********org/1118472.gif[/IMG]





> [IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]


 
* 
Милые мои, сердечное вам спасибо!!!!
И вас  с Новым Годом!!!* :Tender:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Кружатся...*


Кружится снег над городом уснувшим.
Кружится снег над улицей моей.
И падают неслышно  наши души
В Любви прощальном танце догорев...

Дрожа слезинкой - искоркой потери
Любовь сорвётся в ночь с моей щеки.
И навсегда, захлопнув к счастью двери,
Мы станем безвозвратно далеки.

Кружатся мысли в голове метелью.
Последним роем бешенных секунд.
А я ещё люблю, ещё не верю,
Что ничего нам больше не вернуть.

Остановить мгновенье мы не в силах.
Не изменить сложившейся судьбы.
И замерзает всё, что с нами было,
В последнем разрывающем "Прости..."

----------


## Лев

> Кружатся чувства в голове метелью.
> Посленим роем бешенных секунд.


Кружатся мысли :Yes4:  в голове, 
Которая ногам покоя не даёт. :Grin: 
А чувства в сердце иль в душе,
Которая от них иль плачет :Tu:  иль поёт :Smile3:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Кружатся мысли в голове,


Лев, не поверишь, но *ТЫ - ПРАВ*!

Будь добр... ис-прав(ь) :  :Tender: )(чувства на мысли ) :Ok:  :Smile3:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Плачет  дождь в январе*

Плачет нежданный, непрошенный дождь в январе
Улицы грустью окутаны тают во времени
Только кричи не кричи
Небо сурово молчит
Голосом прерванным
Струнами-нервами
Наша разлука звучит

Плачет дождь о весне
О тебе, обо мне
О часах под луной
И любви неземной...

Мартовским утром разлуки свеча догорит
Вечер меня заколдует обещанной встречею
Вздрогнет и встанет вагон
Выйду к тебе на перрон
Руки на плечи и
Блики как свечи и
Сердца счастливого звон!


*Y нас  ништяк!*

А часики всё тикали: тик-так...
А ты давил, что всё тебе не так!
Мафон во всю орал крутой блатняк!
А в общем всё у нас с тобой ништяк!

У нас с тобой всё:
Чики-пики...
Тумба-умба...
Шики- мики...
Чамба-чумба...

Чики-пики...
Тумба-умба...
Шики- мики...
Чамба-чумба...

А часики всё тикали  :тик- так...
А ты в мобильный выражался  : "Пи-и-ип!" :Grin: 
Банан на этих чоктнутых макак!
У нас с тобой то всё-равно - ништяк!

А часики всё тикали: Тик-так...
Ты от меня сегодня ни на шаг.
Заколебал конкретно - это факт!
А в остальном , конечно всё ништяк!

А часики всё тикали  : тик-так...
И убывал в бутылочке коньяк
Мы вскоре смело вышли на зиг-заг...
Но, всё-таки всё кончилось ништяк!

А времечко так быстренько  :тик-так
К утру закрыли славненький кабак.
Нам позже было эдак да никак...
Но в главном то у нас всегда ништяк!

----------


## Лев

> Y нас ништяк!


По фене ботаешь? :Vah:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> По фене ботаешь?


Енто с какими гонцами?  :Vah:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Январский дождик*

Январский дождик - слепой художник
Он капель слёзы бросал на окна
Бродил по лужам безумной дрожью
Так одиноко... Так одиноко...

Шептал весь вечер о скорой встрече
Лил напевая о тёплом мае
Был опрометчив... летя беспечно
О том мечтая...О том мечтая...

Январский дождик...слепой художник
Его таланты, как бриллианты...
В них душу вложит, как есть ! Как может
Судьбой распятый. Судьбой распятый..

----------


## Kliakca

> Январский дождик


Красиво!!!




> Y нас  ништяк!


Шансончик!!! :Ok: 




> Плачет  дождь в январе


Напевно! :Tender:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Где ты добрый дядя Лев? :Tu: 
Слышишь зов Малины?
Вся виной вина зардев
Просит та-а-ак невинно... :Tender: 

ПоИсправь ошибки.... :Yes4: 
Пусть цветут улыбки. :Grin:  :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Красиво!!!
> 
> Лишняя буковка...
> 
> Шансончик!!!
> 
> 
> Напевно!



Пасибочки , солнышко! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj: 

Ошибки сама теперь исправить не могу... К сожалению...

Но прошение уже отправила. Надеюсь скоро исполнится :) :Tender:  :Yes4:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ой , дорогие мои, чуть не забыла!  :Vah: 

Вашему вниманию новая песня
 группы DISK 
(_добавляю так скромненько :имею честь соавторствa_ :Blush2: )


*"Судьба!"*

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/272386.html

----------


## Kliakca

> добавляю так скромненько


Скромность украшает...  :Tender: 



> новая песня


Песня хорошая, :Aga:  только звук железный...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Tы - моё...*

Город спит под белой шубой
Ночь качает фонари
Сонный дым пускают трубы
В небе звёздочка горит.

Я спешу домой с работы
Трасса белой лентой в даль...
Непогода, непогода
Только жму на газпeдаль....

Ты, ты , ты - моё райское яблочко
Ты , ты , ты - моя хрупкая косточка,
Ты, ты , ты - моя милая девочка,
Ты моя светлая, ты моя звёздочка!

Я , я , я - твой навеки, любимая,
Я, я, я жить хочу твоим именем
Я , я , я у небес тебя выманил
Боготворимую, неповторимую!

Мир сорвался с параллели.
Трасса выгнулась дугой!.......
..........................................
........................................
........................................
.........................................
.........................................
...................................
.........................................
Я у жизни на прицеле
План у нас совсем другой!

Пусть обидется старушка,
Та, что в чёрном и с косой...
Дома ждёт меня подружка
Я пешком пойду домой!

Жди меня, моё райское яблочко
Жди меня, моя хрупкая косточка,
Жди меня, моя милая девочка,
Ты моя светлая, ты моя звёздочка!

Я , я , я - твой навеки, любимая,
Я, я, я жить хочу твоим именем
Я , я , я у небес тебя выманил
Боготворимую, неповторимую! 

А здесь немного авторской импровизации на муз. Рыженкова Дмитрия.
"Между белым и чёрным"

http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/musi...ro/286337.html

----------


## Лев

*Не из морской воды и пены
На свете появилась ты, Елена.
Хоть правят Светом многие стихии,
Рождаешь ты, Елена, многие стихи
Мы, восхищаясь, их читаем
И с Днём Рождения Елену по-здрав-ля-ем!!!*

----------


## PAN

*Malina sladkaja*, 

С Днем Рождения, пропадунья... :Grin: ... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ... :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Malina sladkaja*, 
> 
> С Днем Рождения, пропадунья.........


Здравствуйте милые!
Спасибо вам за поздравления и пожелания!
Рада вам!

Тут немного моих "новых"...

*Простите, обозналась* 

Я пригубила сладкого вина,
Как платье примеряя в мыслях счастье...
Летела в высь на лёгких крыльях сна...
Но вздрогнув, вдруг проснулась в одночасье.

Твои глаза, как омут , как магнит
Манили и туманили сомненья...
К реальности привязанная нить
Меня вернула в жизнь из сновиденья...

С тоской , сменившей радостный полёт.
Скажу тебе  :"Простите, обозналась." 
Я верю, счастье и ко мне придёт.
Дай, Боже, чтобы я его дождалась...
_______________________________________________________________________

_А здесь небольшая идейка...может кому из наших музыкантов приглянется..._
*
 Я просто здесь...* 

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/879090/

Засыпает мой город  в морозном дыханьи ночи ...
На столе в алюмневой рамке любимое фото...
Улыбаешься мило...А сердце от боли кричит!
Несвобода ему без тебя (без тебя), Несвобода!

Я просто здесь...
Я просто здесь...
Сижу один...
Сижу одна...
А за окном 
А за окном
Кружится снег
Грустит луна
А где-то ты
А где то ты
Совсем одна
Совсем один
Мы ждём когда придёт весна
И наши майские дожди

Растворяю слезами печали малиновый чай
Монитор заморозил слова , безнадёжные ноты 
"Я люблю тебя милая, жди, не грусти, не скучай..."
А до встречи , как вечность, (как вечность)  - пол года... Пол года!

----------


## Skadi

*Malina sladkaja*, 

_Алёнчик, с РОЖДЕНИЕМ тебя, милая!
Всех благ и новых замечательных, 
дорогих сердцу строк!
Не исчезай надолго!_

[IMG]http://*********net/1014313.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## Malina sladkaja

* Kliakca,  Skadi* :  :Tender: 


[SIZE="4"] Спасибо, милые мои ! 
И Вас со всеми праздниками!
Счастья, радости и всех благ![/SIZE ] :flower:   :Yes4: 

А здесь  наше новое!
Заглядывайте! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcddi..._order&list=UL

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Beziehungstod

Auf Deinem Grab die vielen Steine,
ich sitz davor und weine. Weine
um unerfuellte Moeglichkeiten,
Leben, Liebe, die mir entgleiten.

Und doch ist da etwas geblieben:
Hoffnung - Dich werd ich ewig lieben.

                    Mrs. Spirit
****************************

Bezihung ist kein Lebewesen
Sie ist... Kann sein ...Kann sein gewesen.
Sie kann ermueden und erschlaffen
Stillbleiben...steh`n. Und schlafen strafend...

In deiner Hand zur Haelfte lebend.
Mit deiner Mueh in Grossen wachsend.
Sie nimmt viel mit... Viel kann sie geben.
Mal stroemmt sie sanft. Mal wird sie rasend.

Bezihung bleibt in Zeit gebunden...
Das Raedchen dreht nach eig`nen Willen...
Vergang`nes bleibt ... Vernarben Wunden.
Ein an`drer Klang beruehrt die Stille...
                             von mir  :Smile3:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Wir musizieren...* 

Der Abend faellt, 
wie Huelle von dem Fluegel,
Die wahren Glanz gehalten 
uns verborgen...
Sanft fliesst die Nacht. 
Geloest von allen Luegen
Wir komponieren unsren , 
neuen Morgen.
Die Finger suchen, 
tasten, 
schweben, 
spielen
Und jeder Ton 
wiebriert in unsren Koepfen,
Musik erklingt ! 
Ihr beugt sich unser Willen...
Und einen Takt 
zwei Herzen rasend klopfen.
Ein wilder Sturm 
beruehrender Gefuehle
Verfangen 
in Bewegungen und Blicken...
Der Fluegel schweigt ... 
Und alle  Sinne kьlend
Beginnt die Uhr 

uns in den Schlaf zu tickken...

----------


## Kliakca

> Город спит под белой шубой
> Ночь качает фонари
> Сонный дым пускают трубы
> В небе звёздочка горит.


Что бы твоя звёздочка ни когда не угасала! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Beziehungstod





> Wir musizieren...


 :Blink: ...............Алён, я в немецком - ни бум-бум...... :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Алён, я в немецком - ни бум-бум..


Погугли переводчиком - коряво, но понятно...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

У нас сегодня отмечают
 "День МАМЫ"


Мои детки подготовили мне сюрприз...
Накрытый стол к завртаку, подарки!...
Особенно мне понравилось стихотворение, которое было на немецком...
Я его примерно перевела на русский.

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ МИЛЫЕ МАМЫ!!!*

_Мы были б неумытыми,
Ходили бы лохматыми,
Носки носили б с дырками,
Рубашки были б грязными.

И с мёдом ели б рыбу мы,
Капусту  бы с корицею,
Когда б не ты заботилась
О том как мы живём.

И ножки были б мокрыми,
А зубки были б чёрными.
Измазаны вареньем мы б 
Ходили до ушей...

И как бы засыпали мы,
Когда бы ты не рядышком,
И нас не обнимала бы 
Теплее и нежней...

Возможно мы  бываем
Обузою подчас... 
Но кем бы ты была б и, 
Что б делала без нас? :)_

----------


## tamara rabe

А можно и по-немецки? Bitte, bitte!  :Yes4:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Ничего не хочется менять.*

Утро белооблачным крылом
Над промокшим городом взмахнуло...
Ночь исшёптана дождём
Ничего уже не ждём...
Жизнь прошла и счастье не вернула...

Юности расплывчатая тень
Каплями рассыпалась на травы
Пыль мечты смахнув с колен
Верить легче в новый день,-
Он теперь не кажется отравой...

Всех надежд запутанную нить
Мы с тобой сегодня развязали.
Не болит и не манит
И не тянет, как магнит
Прошлое в неведомые дали...

Мы теперь почувствуем сполна
Каждую секунду новой жизни
Яблочно-июньская луна
Сочно над равнинами повиснет...
Ничего не хочется менять.
Нет в душе ни боли ни тревоги
И Мечта заманчиво звеня
Нам протянет новые дороги...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А можно и по-немецки? Bitte, bitte!


Здравствуй, золотая! :Smile3: 

Извини за ответ с затяжкой.... :Blush2: 
Одна из версий сдесь:


http://www.gratis-gedicht.de/Gedicht...tens_1325.html

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Мой милый Ангел...*

Посвящаетя нашим Ангелам...-самым близким и родным ...

Мой милый Ангел, чья рука в моей.
Чьи крылья я укутал в одеяло...
Чьё имя мне всё ближе и светлей
День изо дня судбы моей сияло!

Мой милый Ангел. Я тебя люблю.
Прости, что чувство это стало болью.
Я Господа слезой Души молю
За светлую к тебе , родная, Волю... 

Июньский дождь со мной всю ночь рыдал
То в ярости, то так же виновато...
А утром ясно просветилась даль,
Зовущая птенцов своих крылатых...

Мой милый Ангел...
Ты меня прости,
Что больно удержать... 
И отпустить...

----------


## Kliakca

> Мой милый Ангел...
> Ты меня прости,
> Что больно удержать... 
> И отпустить...


*Malina sladkaja*, так трогательно, что плакать хочется...

Это тебе за чудесные стихи.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2702397.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

Малинка, здравствуй!!! Стихи ещё прекраснее... Я скучала...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Der Winter schüttelt seine Kälte
 in weißen Flocken
 auf meine Seele
 Und all die Liebe, und all die Hoffnung
 die ich gehabt
 sind in Weiß begraben…
 Und all die Tage und Ewigkeiten,
 als ich dich brauchte…
 Kann`s nicht mehr zählen,-
 War ich am Abgrund,
 Ich war im Vakuum
 Und Träume starben.

Der Grund dafür trägt einen Nahmen, 
hat kein Verständnis, 
hält kein Versprechen…
 Der Grund dafür trägt Deinen Nahmen
 Mit Salz der Tränen
 und einem Lächeln
 auf meinen Lippen.
 Und Du warst nie da!
 Auch wenn Du da warst, warst Du nie da.
 Jetzt gehst Du wieder.
 Wenn ich Dich brauche, gehst Du wieder!
 Und Du bist nie da!...

Ich wollte all dass, was mich bedrückte
 mal überschreiben,
 mal übermalen…
 In hellen Worten und schönen Farben
 versucht vergebens 
Schmerz zu ersticken.
 Ich wollte glauben es gibt ein Ende
 für Deine Kälte
 und all die Quallen.
 Ich wollte Alles vergessen können
 und wollte lernen 
nach vorn zu blicken.

Der Grund dafür trägt einen Nahmen, 
hat kein Verständnis, 
hält kein Versprechen…
 Der Grund dafür trägt Deinen Nahmen
 Mit Salz der Tränen
 und einem Lächeln
 auf meinen Lippen.
 Doch Du bist nie da!
 Auch wenn Du da bist, bist Du nie da.
 Jetzt gehst Du wieder.
 Weil ich Dich brauche, gehst Du wieder!
 Und Du bist nie da!...

Du hast so vieles, was mir versprochen
 nicht ernst genommen
 und schnell vergessen.
 Ging`s Dir mal dreckig war ich die Kiste
 für Deine Leiden
 und Deine Sorgen.
 Du hast UNS BEIDE längst aufgegeben
 für Deine Wünsche 
und Interessen.
 Ich bin allein, denn Du hast entschieden!
 Ich bin nicht wichtig.
 …
 `s gibt keinen Morgen!...

Es bleibt wie immer:
 Mit Salz der Tränen
 und einem Lächeln
 auf meinen Lippen.
 Du warst noch nie da!
 Auch wenn Du da bist, bist Du nie da.
 Jetzt gehst Du wieder.
 Ich brauch dich jetzt! 
Doch da gehst Du wieder!
 Du warst noch nie da!...

----------


## Лев

*Hallo! Haben nicht gestoppt ... Freut mich, Sie hier zu sehen* :Yes4:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Hallo! Haben nicht gestoppt ... Freut mich, Sie hier zu sehen*


Danke, bin selten hier.... leider.

С Наступающим!!!
Мира и всех Благ!!!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Дорогие мои!!!
Всех с Наступающим Новым Годом!!!

Кружит , вьюжит белый снег в рамке , за окошком
 Зажигает время свет в каждом. Понемножку
 Согревается душа от тепла вселенной...
 Жизнь не просто хороша- необыкновенна!!!
 Чудеса умеют жить в пелене столетий
 Золотится правды нить - в Мир дорогу метит!

Собирает в тесный круг всех - родных и близких
 Правда добрых Божьих рук, - души ближе стИснет.
 Пусть всегда в Его руках Ваше счастье будет.
 Пусть согреет Свет Его дни ненастных буден.
 Новой силой два крыла пусть Любовь наполнит
 И Заветную Мечту пусть для вас исполнит!

----------


## Skadi

> Жизнь не просто хороша- необыкновенна!!!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca



----------


## LenZ

Леночка, скучаю...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Леночка, скучаю...


Здравствуй , кисонька моя милая..
.
С Новым Годом тебя!!! Счастья, радости и всех благ!

Ты уж прости , золотая , времени мловато, по всем сайтам не успеваю. :(

Актуально я больше тут:
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/10119.html

Здесь у нас своя группа: 
http://groups.germany.ru/367627

Будет времечко и интерес, забегай, будем рады!!!

Рада очень, что не забываешь!

Храни тебя Бог.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Я и ты...* 

В белом пуху дома.
В белом пуху сады.
В холоде белого сна -
Ты, ты, ты...

Неба седая грусть
Мой занавесит день.
Обморок моих чувств -
Тень, тень, тень...

Вера ещё жива.
В свете её звезды
Голос услышишь мой
Ты , ты, ты!
Песня души моей
Птицей к тебе летит.
Веpю, ответишь ей 
Ты, ты, ты.

Невыносима боль,
Ядом по стенкам вен.
Каплей из глаз - соль...
Тень, тень, тень...

В белом пуху весь мир.
Серого больше нет.
Вместе с тобою мы-
Свет, свет, свет...

Вера ещё жива.
В свете её звезды
Голос услышал мой
Ты , ты, ты!
Песня души моей
Птицей к тебе летит.
Вот и ответил ей 
Ты, ты, ты.

В белом пуху дома.
В белом пуху сады.
Гдe под крылом мечты -
Я и  ты...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Как прежде*

На золотых ладонях клёна
Лежала тень разлук туманом.
Осенний вечер полусонно
Бродил по улицам забытым...
Заката светлая икона
Судьбы моей вскрывала рану.
Й я читал полузабвенно
Любви забытую молитву:


Я к тебе возвращаюсь 
из шороха листьев осенних,
По тропинкам усыпанным  
искрами наших желаний.
Я к тебе возвращаюсь 
дождями рождённою тенью...
И к губам прикасаюсь
мелодии светлой губами...
Без тебя был мой век 
в одиночестве музыки прожит...
Но тебя , мне по прежнему нет
ни милей , ни дороже...

Последним криком журавлинным
Мне откликалось наше счастье...
Летя по ветру паутинкой
плетённой ниточкой надежды,
такой непрочной и невинной,
Судбой разорванной на части...
Но я молитвою наивной
Хранить хочу её ... Как прежде.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Белые облака*

Белые облака
 Были в твоих руках.
 Белые облака,
 Розовые слегка...
 Как же случилось так
 Ты не поверил им...
 Держишь в твоих руках
 Пепел любви и дым.


Я за тобою в след,
 Как мотылёк на свет.
 И у любви в долгу
 Верила: всё смогу!

В гору твоей любви
 Била колени в кровь.
 Сердцем могла ловить
 Острые камни слов.

Белые облака
 Были в твоих руках.
 Белые облака,
 Розовые слегка...
 Как же случилось так
 Ты не поверил им...
 Держишь в твоих руках
 Пепел любви и дым.


В небе моей души
 Каплею боль дрожит...
 Всё что осталось мне
 От океана лжи.

Белые облака
 Были в твоих руках.
 Белые облака,
 Розовые слегка...
 Как же случилось так
 Ты не поверил им...
 Держишь в твоих руках
 Пепел любви и дым.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Милые наши Женщины!

От души поздравляем всех с Праздником Весны!
Любви, счастья, радости , удачи ,всех благ и прекрасного настроения!!!

Наш подарок: Песня "За милых Дам"

Музыка, исполнение, клип Петер и Светлана Тёвс, группа "DISK"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Br0SgxTTOU

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, по ссылкам пробежалась, почитала... тронуло. Спасибо и тебе, что помнишь. Так не хватало твоих стихов!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Михаил Исаковский

ВИШНЯ


Übersetzung: Helena Sadrija

Der Kirschbaum

Klaren Mittags, kurz vorm Sommerende
Schritt ein alter Mann den Feldweg lang.
Jungen Kirschbaum hielt er in den Händen
Und zufrieden ging Nach Haus’ der Mann.

Fröhlichkeit im seines Blickes Glanze
Über Felder, bis zum Wiesen hin.
„Soll ich hier am Wegrand Kirschbaum pflanzen?...-
Dachte sich, - errinnernswert“  im Sinn.

Soll es wachsen groß zum Himmel rückend.
Soll es werden breiter in der Höh`,
Diesen Weg mit seiner Pracht  beschmückend
Jedes Jahr erblühen hell und froh.

Wanderer in seinem Schatten rastend
Ruh ‘n sich aus die Weil` in  Kühl` und Still`
Und genüsslich saft`ge Beeren schmatzend
Ehren mich gedanklich, so Gott will.

Auch wenn nicht, drum will ich gar nicht trauern.
Der Verdruss darüber, nicht nach mir!
Woll`n die nicht,  dann soll’n die nicht. So sei es!
Trotz dem pflanz` ich dieses Bäumchen hier!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Осталось простить

Помнишь, мы были с тобою вместе.
Давным-давно.
Серые тени судьбы бродили
За нами в след.
Звёздные ночи нам обещали
свою любовь,
И ждали напрасно мы друг от друга
На всё ответ.

Припев:
И нам осталось лишь простить.
Забыть мы всё-равно не в силах.
Простить, а значит отпустить
Всё то, что с нами раньше было.
И белый снег, как белый лист.
И облака летят, как птицы.
Дышать свободно и легко,
Что ничего не повторится.

Как же боялись мы расставаний
Всего на миг.
Стали объятья нам словно цепи.
Слова, как соль.
Мы забивались , как птицы, в сети
Чужих интриг.
Но называли ещё любовью
Мы нашу боль.


Помнишь мы быть хотели вместе?
Лишь мы с тобой.
Словно струна в напряженьи стонет
Святая Нить.
Просто не стоит нам больше спорить 
Уже с судьбой.
Если нужны мы ещё друг другу,(Чтобы узнать, кто мы есть друг другу)
Пора простить.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Она боялась умереть*

Она боялась умереть,
Как пленник загнанная в тело.
Она боялась умереть
И плача лишь о светлом пела.

Она стремилась в небеса,
Но быт держал её , как якорь.
И слыша светоголоса,
Ей чудилось, что кто-то плакал.

Она боялась умереть.
А смерть ходила вслед за нею.
Она жила свечой. На треть.
И отдавала свет свой, тлея....

И в полутьме не замечал 
Никто из тех, кого спасала
Надежды робкая свеча.
Ругались: света было мало.

И задыхаясь в темноте
От недостатка кислорода,
Желала лишь не умереть.
Такой была её природа.

Несла, как гору на себе
Мечту быть нужной и любимой.
И покорясь земной судьбе
Несла своё земное имя.

Летели дни, и время шло.
Горела кожа. Ныло тело.
Но было в нём ещё тепло.
В кусочке воска жёлтобелом.

Вот через сеть её морщин
Пролился свет, как сок из трещин.
Жить больше не было причин.
И стала смерть полётом в вечность!!

----------


## PAN

> Она


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Думала просто...*

Куда не глянешь, всё крик да стоны.
Реальность пишет войну и мир.
Горят , не греют дома, иконы...
От дыма слепо и в высь, и в ширь.

Чего искали? К чему стремились?
О чём молили каких божков?
Нашли в себе ли или забылись:
Проси и будет. Удел таков.

Ничто не мило. Ничто не свято.
Не правим силой своих же слов.
Границы смыло и брат на брата
За "право дело" на всё готов!

Всем тут бесплатно очки надели
И обьяснили, как с ними зреть.
Что: "Вам по праву, а тех за дело!"
(И всем по шапке) чтоб уши греть!

И патриоты и идиоты 
Сошлись на теме. И в ней "на ты"
Меняют храбрость на пулемёты
И обещания на мечты.


Что ж, все свободны в своих прошеньях.
Проси и будет. Таков закон.
Коль стоят цели таких лишений.
Коль утешает кровавый стон.

Пока поют колыбельно песни
И плачут души слезой крича, 
Что будет время , для страшной мести!
Да. Будет время... Для палача.

***
Забыли люди себя и Бога...
Отца и матерь, и хлеб и кров...
Свобода знает свои границы.
Границ не знает одна ЛЮБОВЬ!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*PAN*, Рыцарям всех времён наше благодарное "ура!!!"

С наступающими праздниками! Всего доброго и прекрасного!

----------


## Malina sladkaja



----------


## LenZ

Ты знаешь, что мне нравятся твои стихи... ) 
Она - очень растрогало...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Постучись...*

Постучись ко мне в душу, 
как в двери, 
моя листопадная...
Золотая моя, 
и дорогу ко мне 
позабывшая....
Постучись ко мне в душу, 
знакомая, добрая, 
странная...
Дай под струны дождей твоих 
песненно виться 
над крышами.

Напои меня чувством 
тревожной надежды и... 
страстною,
Опалённою тайной 
и новой мечтой 
окрылённою,
Отпусти меня в небо своё... 
грустно-
сереброглазое...
Где в захлёб буду пить 
это чувство потери 
студённое... 

Постучись в мою душу, 
Как самая светлая 
искренность.
Ностальгия моя...
Словно юность моя 
горько-сладкая...
Золотая моя, 
сном туманным пропитана -
истинность...
Вновь увенчана
звёздами - листьями
словно загадками...

----------


## Skadi

> Постучись в мою душу,
> Напои меня чувством


Люблю твои строки за мгновенное представление того, о чём говоришь! Умничка! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Dein Leben, - Dein Kampf.*

Die Seele zerrissen, 
das Leben entgleist. 
In Deinem Gewissen 
spuckt ewiger Geist. 

Um Deinen Verderben 
die Liebe verkauft! 
Dein einziger Erbe- 
Der "Ewiger Kampf". 

Um Schein zu bewahren bemühst Dich charmant 
In Wahrheit zu hüllen den nackten Verrat. 

Du puzzelst akribisch 
zur Treue - den Fight, 
verratene Liebe, 
gestohlene Zeit, 

die Angst um Dein Dasein, 
den Hass um die Welt. 
Und Dein Paradies 
bebt, zerbröckelt und fällt. 

Um Schein zu bewahren bemühst Dich charmant 
in Wahrheit zu hüllen den nackten Verrat. 

Die Worte gesprochen, 
doch Taten getan! 
Die Schwächen bestochen 
mit Lügen im Wahn… 

Das Leben gemahlen, 
das Opfer genannt. 
Verbrannt und zerfallen 
Dein Selbst… und verkannt!… 

Zum Abschied ein Bierchen,- 
Ein schäbiger Trost. 
Genieß' es und weine…- 
Dein Wille! 
…nun - Prost!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Not relevant*

Das Ego gefüttert ,-
die Ehre erstarb.
Die Seele gefuttert
Mit blutigem Staub.

Poliert die Gewehre
zum blendenden Glanz.
Die innere Leere 
auf „Not relevant“

Die schwachen gerüstet
mit heiligen Hass,
mit Stolze gebrüstet
und dröhnendem Bass.

Durch`s Leben die Worte-
vergiftete Pfeile…
Die Leibe, die Hoffnung, der Sinn
sind gefallen…

Um sterbende Kinder,
um weinende Frauen
Geht stolz der Gewinner-
Das elende Grauen…

----------


## stason1

"Постучись в мою душу, 
Как самая светлая 
искренность.
Ностальгия моя...
Словно юность моя 
горько-сладкая..."
 :Ok:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Признаюсь сразу: меня нередко интересует происхождение слов. К тому же тяга поделиться чем то хорошим, интересным...
Одна из таких интересных форм - это сказки. Сколько их всяких разных! Сколько в них мудрости! И как хорошо, что нам с самого детства предоставлялась возможность посетить этот прекрасный и мудрый мир.
Разве это имело значение в какой стране и на каком языке рождалась такая фантазия- сказка? Страна фантазия не имела языка и разговаривала с нами устами самых близких и родных, наших мам и пап, бабушек и дедушек.

Так вот, заняло меня как то пересказать одну из любимых сказок "Колобок"
Уже в названии столкнулась с затруднениями... Что значит "Колобок"? Как это перевести?
Как то появилась у меня идея, что происхождение этого слова возможно связано с германским языком.
На германском "kullern" означает крутиться и катиться в практичеки одном слове . Например как : "бусинки катились..." 
"Gebäck" это печёное, или выпечка.
Соединяем два слова в одно: "Kullerbäck" звучит очень похоже на "Колобок" и имеет смысл потому, как способ приготовления согласно рассказанному в сказке очень похож на проготовления так называемых "Пончиков" или же в Германии "Quarkbällchen" 
4
Итак,русская народная сказка "Колобок" на германском языке:

Kullerbäck


Einst vor nicht all so langer Zeit
In einem Haus der auch schon alt
So lange Jahre wunderbar
In Glück gelebt ein altes Paar.

Und Tage gingen Rund. Doch dann
Zur seiner Frau gemeint der Mann:
„Ein Kullerbäck zum Abendmahl
Ach, tu mir bitte den Gefallen.“

„Ich hätt` es gern für dich getan
Doch ohne Mehl, mein lieber Mann
Das sag` ich dir von vorne weg
Gelingt kein einz`ger Kullerbäck!“

Drauf hin der Mann : „ Du, liebe Frau
Willst nach dem Rest im Mehlkorb schauen?
Und sieh genau in jeder Eck!
Wohl reicht`s für einen Kullerbäck?“

Da ging die Frau gleich ins Haus
Und holte alten Mehlkorb raus.
Bemühte sich um jede Eck
Und hatte Mehl für`s Kullerbäck.

Den Teig gemacht mit Salz und Ei
Und Schmand. Er wurde weich und Fein.
Im Butterschmalz gebacken gold
Das leck`re Prachtstück, wie gewollt!

„Ich leg` es jetzt nicht all zu lang` 
Zum kühlen auf die Fensterbank“
So hat die Frau sich dann gedacht
Und was gedacht war gleich gemacht.

Kaum war die Frau vom Fenster weg
So dachte sich das Kullerbäck:
„Verspeist zu werden , fällt mir nicht!“
Sprang von der Bank das kleine Wicht

Und rollte schnell den schmalen Weg 
Vom Haus der Alten einfach weg.
Es rollte eine lange Zeit
Und war nicht weit entfernt vom Wald

Da traf es auf den Hasen zu.
Der Hase meinte nur : „Na nu!
Wer bist du? Fein! In aller Ehren! 
Ich hab dich gleich zum fressen gern!“


„Das ist ja!…und das freut mich Fast…
Du hast wohl eine feine Nase!
Doch ist es so nach unsren Sitten
Vorerst vergnügt man sich mit Liedern.

Ich singe gerne eins für dich.
Sprach Kullerbäck zum Hase. „Ich?…-
Der Hase – Gerne, ja!“ Nahm Platz.
„Dann lege los, mein leck`rer Schatz!“

„Ich bin das liebste Feingebäck
Mann nennt mich einfach Kullerbäck 
Ich bin aus Mehl, Salz, Schmand und Ei.
Im Butterschmalz gebacken fein.

Zum kühlen auf der Fensterbank
Von der ich auf den Boden sprang
Und rollte weg, ich bin so schlau,
Von alten Mann und seiner Frau.

Und dir, du Hase, will ich singen:
Dein Plan wird sicher nicht Gelingen!
Ich weis, mich hast du gern - zum Fressen
Doch das, … das kannst du gleich vergessen!

Ich bin das feine Kullerbäck 
Grad` war ich da. Schon bin ich weg! „

Der Hase Schaute um sich um
Und kam sich selbst vor - richtig dumm…
Das feine, kleine Kullerbäck
War nicht zu seh`n . War wirklich weg! 


Es rollte wieder eignen Weg
Das kleine , feine Kullerbäck.
Und gegen Mittag, kurz vor zwölf
Da traf es auf den alten Wolf. 

Der Wolf erfreut brach lautes „Wa-a-au!!! 
Du bist so lecker anzuschauen!
Wer bist du? Fein! In aller Ehren! 
Ich hab` dich gleich zum fressen gern!“

„Das ist ja! …und das freut mich Fast…
Du hast wohl eine feine Nase!
Doch ist es so nach unsren Sitten
Vorerst vergnügt man sich mit Liedern.

Ich Singe gerne eins für dich.
Sprach Kullerbäck zum Wolf. Der nickte
Zustimmend dem. Dann nahm er Platz.
„Nun lege los, mein leck`rer Schatz!“

„Ich bin das liebste Feingebäck
Mann nennt mich einfach Kullerbäck 
Ich bin aus Mehl, Salz, Schmand und Ei.
Im Butterschmalz gebacken fein.

Zum kühlen auf der Fensterbank
Von der ich auf den Boden sprang
Und rollte weg, ich bin so schlau,
Von alten Mann und seiner Frau.

Und dir, du Wolf, dir will ich singen:
Dein Plan wird sicher nicht Gelingen!
Ich weis mich hast du gern - zum Fressen
Doch das, ... das kannst du gleich vergessen!

Ich bin das feine Kullerbäck, 
Grad` war ich da. Schon bin ich weg! „

Jetzt kam der Wolf sich richtig dumm…
Er blickte ratlos um sich um.
Das feine, kleine Kullerbäck
War nicht zu seh`n . War wirklich weg! 


Es rollte wieder eignen Weg
Das kleine , feine Kullerbäck.
Bei Büschen süßer Heidelbeeren
Traf er auf einen Braunbären

Der Bär war großer Leckermaul 
Für süße Sachen nie zu faul
„Wer bist du? - schnaufte - Aller Ehre! 
Ich hab dich gleich zum fressen gern!“

„Das ist ja!… und das freut mich Fast…
Du hast wohl eine feine Nase!
Doch ist es so nach unsren Sitten
Vorerst vergnügt man sich mit Liedern.

Ich Singe gerne eins für dich.
Sprach Kullerbäck zum Bär. „Ein Lied?“
Bär nickte. Nahm gemütlich Platz.
„Nun lege los, mein leck`rer Schatz!“


„Ich bin das liebste Feingebäck
Mann nennt mich einfach Kullerbäck 
Ich bin aus Mehl, Salz, Schmand und Ei.
Im Butterschmalz gebacken fein.

Zum kühlen auf der Fensterbank
Von der ich auf den Boden sprang
Und rollte weg, ich bin so schlau,
Von alten Mann und seiner Frau.

Und dir, du Wolf, dir will ich singen
Dein Plan wird sicher nicht Gelingen!
Ich weis mich hast du gern - zum Fressen
Doch das, … das kannst du gleich vergessen!

Ich bin das feine Kullerbäck, 
Grad` war ich da. Schon bin ich weg! „

Jetzt kam der Bär sich auch so dumm…
Er blickte ratlos um sich um.
Das feine, kleine Kullerbäck
War nicht zu seh`n . War wirklich weg! 


Es rollte wieder eignen Weg
Das kleine , feine Kullerbäck.
Zu Abenddämmerung am Fluss
Traf es den alten, schlauen Fuchs.

Der Fuchs war sichtlich angetan 
Doch schlich sich sachte an es ran.
„Wer bist du? - knurrte - Aller Ehre! 
Ich hab dich gleich zum fressen gern!“

„Das ist ja!… und das freut mich Fast…
Du hast wohl eine feine Nase!
Doch ist es so nach unsren Sitten
Vorerst vergnügt man sich mit Liedern.

Ich Singe gerne eins für dich.
Sprach Kullerbäck zum Fuchs. „Ach, nicht!
Ja gern!“. Und nahm sogleich den Platz.
„Nun lege los, mein leck`rer Schatz!“

„Ich bin das liebste Feingebäck
Mann nennt mich einfach Kullerbäck 
Ich bin aus Mehl, Salz, Schmand und Ei.
Im Butterschmalz gebacken fein.

Zum kühlen auf der Fensterbank
Von der ich auf den Boden sprang
Und rollte weg, ich bin so schlau,
Von alten Mann und seiner Frau.

Und dir, du Fuchs, dir will ich singen:
Dein Plan wird sicher nicht Gelingen!
Ich weis mich hast du gern - zum Fressen
Doch das,… das kannst du gleich vergessen!

Ich bin das feine Kullerbäck, 
Grad` war ich da. Schon bin ich weg! „


Der Fuchs brach in den Tränen aus:
„Ach, wenn ich hätt` nur kleine Schanz`
Dein Lied zu hören. Dass währ toll!
Doch ich bin alt und taub. Ein Groll!

Ach bitte, tu mir den Gefallen, 
Und sing es bitte noch ein mal.
Nimm näher Platz zu meinen Ohren
So kann ich sicher besser hören.

Vielleicht gleich hier, auf meiner Nase?
Das macht bestimmt uns beiden Spaß!“

Das Kullerbäck saß Oben kaum
Da machte Fuchs den Maul auf : „ Ha-a-hm…“

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> "Постучись в мою душу, 
> Как самая светлая 
> искренность.
> Ностальгия моя...
> Словно юность моя 
> горько-сладкая..."


Спасибо  :Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, здравствуй, моя хорошая! С наступающим праздником! Счастья! Большого-большого!!! надеюсь, у тебя все хорошо) Пиши...

----------

Malina sladkaja (24.10.2017)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

ТЫ...

Ты. 
Все так просто. 
А может все это просто кажется.
День
оживает строками... Ненавязчиво.
Жизнь... 
скоро снова слОжится и уляжется.
Ночь 
в боль свою плету...
в сердце прячу я.
Ты.
Как к душе моей прикасаешься!
Капли слов твоих...
Капли губ твоих...
оживляющих...
Ты...
в мир мой ласково улыбаешься...
Не страдающий. 
Не ревнующий.
Не скучающий...
Я...
рассыпаюсь чувствами 
словно бусами.
Как 
мне найти ту ниточку...
Да и нужно ли?
Одиночество 
льдинкой тоненькой в сердце хрустнуло.
Но...
я еще - зима...
И плету опять снежным кружевом ...

----------


## LenZ

Тонко... Грустно... Нежно... Спасибо.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Тонко... Грустно... Нежно... Спасибо.


Солнышко, здравствуй!
Рада тебе!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

_Ну вот и все_.

Судьба усердно грани мне точила.
Тобой. Ты был моей законной болью.
Терпению нужна была причина -
И мне ее хотелось звать ЛЮБОВЬЮ...

Ну вот и все. Ноябрь поставит точку
И я, легко вздохнув, захлопну томик
О том, как ясно светят звезды... НОЧЬЮ...
Ну вот и все.
Душа свободна.
ДОМА.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ты - человек остров

Ты - человек остров.
Я - человек море.
Столько всего в мире
Сказок, надежд, песен.
Неугомонна Лира.
В заполночь жизнь - строчкой.
Память в прямом эфире.
Нет меня там. Здесь я.
Серо зимой. Сыро.
Небо висит... в клочья...
Я - человек море.
Ты - человек остров.
Точка.

Ты - человек остров.
Я - человек море.
Каждый из нас верит
В тайну любви. В чудо.
Где то же есть тот берег,
Где на песке теплом
Будет всего в меру...
Там, из простых буден
Сложится все в счастье...
Сколько таких судеб?
Я - человек море.
Ты - человек остров.
Будем...

Ты - человек остров.
Я - человек море.
Буду с тобой рядом.
Буду волной пенной.
Ты будешь цвесть, садом,
В кронах твоих - птицы.
Слов твоих водопады
Будут шуметь жизнью,
Будут поить душу...
... пульсом в висок биться...
Я - человек море.
Ты - человек остров.
Снится?...

----------

Лев (30.01.2018)

----------


## LenZ

Леночка, как всегда, мудро, красиво, ярко! Спасибо!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Тебе спасибо, милая❤

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Вопросительный... знак.

Полусонное небо укутает вечер...
Взгляд уставший прикроет темнотой горизонт.
И обнимет привычно, по братски, за плечи
Пережитых мелодий вопросительный тон.

Безмятежное... Это ли  - близкое чувство?!
Если есть оно...  Где? В измереньях каких?
Или это когда в сердце тихо и пусто?...
Вопросительным эхом стихия строки...

Опаленная жизнью, срываю все цепи!
Не земная душа! Мне не нужен приют!
Только жду... Пусть уставшие крылья окрепнут...
Вопросительный дух - я найду твою суть.

Я вернусь на закате к началу, к истоку.
И прижавшись... душой... бестелесно к душе...
Буду так же любить, без границ и без срока
Многозначность,-  без всяких вопросов уже...

----------

PAN (30.06.2018), Лев (01.07.2018)

----------


## LenZ

> Вопросительный... знак.


Порадовала... Спасибо!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Она тебя любила.

Она тебя любила...
А ты сначала... Нет?
Она тебя спасала
Из темноты миров.
Она тебя учила.
Ты в ней нашёл ответ...
Казалось бы:
В ней - сила!
И ты... Ты шёл на зов.

Она тебя лечила.
То словом, как кнутом, 
То совестность точила,
То плачем, что жгутом...
Она имела право, 
Ведь в ней была ЛЮБОВЬ!
Во имя и во славу...
Но!
... как кипела кровь!

Она боролась стойко
С твоим проклятым "дном".
И запах боли горько
Переполнял ваш дом.
Она вносила святость
По правилам игры.
Она манила в радость
Из чувственной 
... дыры!

Она тебя спасала.
И, видимо, спасла.
Ты видишь, как устала.
Ведь для тебя жила.
Ты стал теперь "дворовым"
И цепи ни к чему.
Смирённо гнёшь подкову,
Ругая жизни 
тьму...

Ты любишь её! Любишь!
Святынь священней долг!
Ты любишь. Веришь? Любишь...
Ведь право, ты - не волк.
Сростутся переломы
Залеченной души.
Живи, терпи и помни...

Не ПРАВДА ли -
во ЛЖИ?...

----------


## LenZ

Рада каждому твоему творению... Спасибо... Близко...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Рада каждому твоему творению... Спасибо... Близко...


  :Blush2:  :Oj:  :flower: 

Твоя?
Экспромт на "Моя" (С) Танцующая-В Ночи

МОЯ 

Я всё в тебе принял: скверность твоих дум, 
Характер строптивый и взбалмошный нрав. 
Я принял твои стихи и нестандартный ум, 
И то, что права ты, а я, как и прежде, не прав. 

Я принял любой цвет твоих губ и даже волос, 
Ты любишь менять себя резко, чтоб не узнать. 
Я принял тебя со слезами и принял без слез, 
Я принял тебя, как никто бы не смог принять. 

Я принял твой самый открытый наряд 
(Хотя ты не любишь вести себя напоказ). 
Я принял чистую речь и принял твой мат 
(Хотя ты всегда выбираешь чистоту фраз). 

Сложи всё оружие, я принял тебя, кончен бой. 
Я принял тебя, я принял тебя (простак). 
Я принял тебя, я принял тебя тобой, 
Без цели ломать, ты надломленная и так. 

Автор: Танцующая-В Ночи 
_____________________________________________

Твоя?

Ты принял обёртку. И веришь, что взял "на вкус".
Оформил "по форме" и рамочек поприпас.
На "выходе" Heavy Metal. Да! Есть! Но Blues...
Души своей ты не слышишь среди  мат* фраз.

Ты принял меня на уровне "снисходя",
Чтоб голову поднимая сказала: "бог"!
Надломленность? В жалость-цепь?! Чтоб ни " гав", ни "мяу"!
Ошейником будет: -"...никто б так принять не смог."

И не докричаться в бездны! Твоя душа
По имени называла меня в мольбе.
Я - голос ее. Я в теле чужом. И, ша!
Я  явно, из зеркалья пришла к тебе.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я улыбаюсь навстречу...


Я улыбаюсь 
навстречу Жизни. 
Какая я всё же!
Как всё легко и красиво 
в руках моих, 
- знаю.
Голос мой нежен...: 
„Ну, не грусти. 
Мир так сложен. 
Слышишь? Всё будет в норме. 
Поверь лишь -
Мы - ближе к Раю.“

Тише! Не нужно 
бессмысленных 
слово-рождений.
Я - спокойна... 
спокойна...
Не трогай... Не надо.
Я в окружении!... 
Чьи то безликие тени,-
Ты их не видишь, 
но знаю я, 
как они рядом!!!

Я на мгновении...
 - взрыва!!! 
Но это не важно.
Я бы кричала от боли! 
Но... тише и тише
Я убавляю  мой голос...
и шёпот бумажный
шепчет привычное:
„Будет всё... 
Ты меня слышишь?“

Вечность моя!
Все глаза твои строгие 
– вижу!
Как глубоко они смотрят -
взглядом единым!
Все голоса твоих душ, 
светлая, слышу!
Ты содрогаешься 
в крике моём...
 - и я стыну...

Холодно...
Тихо...
Темно...
Я - в едином...
Я – точка.
Точка в конце?
Или всё же от точки 
начало?
Я улыбаюсь 
на встречу жизни!
Какая я всё же!
Вечность, 
скажи мне,
а ТЫ ещё не устала?...

----------

PAN (11.07.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

А знаешь...

А знаешь, та девочка все еще любит его, 
Мальчишку того, что был смелым. Ведь с первого взгляда 
Влюбилась, наивная, поуши сразу в него! 
И встречам нечаянным, как же была она рада! 

А знаешь, она вспоминает его до сих пор 
С улыбкой. Он ей подарил это теплое счастье! 
И ставит себе свою гордую слабость в укор 
Что , нет - не посмела отдаться той сладостной страсти. 

А знаешь, ведь помнит наивное писем его: 
"Люблю! И как жить без тебя я не знаю! Поверь мне!" 
И ей бы от счастья тот час умереть, своего, 
Но чувства свои оставляя за каменной дверью: 

"Забудь! Невозможно! Он станет другим. Он чужой! 
Жизнь горькая штука. Пей лучше разлуку не морщась!" 
Она отвечала: "А мне без тебя хорошо! 
Забудь. И прошу, не пиши ты, не надо мне больше!" 

А знаешь, она ведь жила без него! Так казалось, - жила. 
И вроде сумела забыть эти детские штучки. 
Когда догорает огонь, остается зола. 
И правда, уже привыкешь к сухому " Так лучше" 

А знаешь, он снился ей раньше. И снится еще. 
Серьезным и занятым очень своею судьбою. 
Ей хочется верить, что все у него хорошо. 
И ей благодарно душа отвечает любовью...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Всем сердечный привет!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Жизнь - моё имя*


Боги и ангелы.
Бесы и демоны.
Я ими создана.
Я из них сделана.

Звёздными искрами
Плачущим гением
Брошена вызовом,
Связана временем.

Горькая тайна и
Светлая искренность.
Быль или небыль,
Ложь или истинность.

Выльюсь вливаясь-
Всё воедино.
Миг - моя вечность.
Жизнь - моё имя.

ЖИЗНЬ - моё имя....

----------

PAN (20.12.2019), Валерьевна (28.12.2019)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Тепло*

МЫ полним сознание
слов
МАННОЙ
И мним разговорами,
что
СЫТЫ.
Но голод ДУШИ
не приемлет
обмана
И телом даёт знать: -
БИТЫ!

Играем, как дети в игру
взрослых.
Костюмы и маски -
не по размерам.
И к чаю печали, как торт
чёрствый -
обыденность,-
В ней -
ни мечты,
ни веры.

Несёмся по жизни:
шаблоны и рамки...
Обуты, одеты, достигнуты: -
В ЦЕЛИ!
Лишь память в картинках
живёт на полянке...
И праздники - пахнут...
И доброе - в белом...

А МЫ - потерялись...
Распались на части.
И с мебели пыль,
как себя
собираем.
И чувствуем, знаем,
что есть оно -
СЧАСТЬЕ!
Но! Выбор за нами.
И мы ВЫБИРАЕМ.

И мы выскребаем СЕБЯ -
ВСЁ наружу!
Пусть видят! Пусть знают!
... и может быть - помнят!

Метель...
Слышишь?
Чувствуешь колкую стужу?
-Жмись ближе!
ТЕПЛО
усмиряет и
ПОЛНИТ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Со...*

Мы рассыпаемся...
Светом ли?
Пеплом ли?
Мы просыпаемся
Вместе ли?
Порозень?

Мы удивляемся: -
Было то!
Были мы...!
И вопрошаемся:-
Безднами?
Звёздами?

Тихие омуты-
Силы
небесные-
Прикосновений
душевных,
невидимых.

Верили в сладкое
чувствами
пресными...
Много ли
сказки
В рамках
обыденных?

Мы на мгновениях
пересекаемся.
Где-то-
 - потеряны.
Где-то
 - изысканы.

Дрожью налётною
со-
прикасаются
Наши глубинные,
вечные
истины.

----------

luudvig (13.03.2020)

----------


## LenZ

Это очень...!!!! Спасибо!

----------

Malina sladkaja (27.03.2020)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

ЧИСТОТА

Листаю жизнь. Приличный томик.
В нём детства давнего странички
Пестрят вопросами. А кроме , -
Ведут с вселенной переклички.

Ещё полны они стремленья
И вера в них, - не знает страха.
И каждый новый день, как гений, -
Творит миры с большим размахом!

Там юность неуклюжим ходом
Уверенности набирая сок,
Томится липким, сладким мёдом,
То гнётся миром, что жесток.

Там молодость с прямой осанкой.
Ей всё, что будет - по плечу!
Влюблённость - мечется цыганкой.
Любовь всё просится к врачу.

Там повторяем мы на завтра
То, что не поняли вчера...
И судеб наших строгий автор
Назначит, что уже пора

Закрыть окно, простить обиду,
Вернуть долги и отпустить,
Стереть шаблон, который - идол,
И душу миром освятить.

Когда уставшие от боли
Сорвём своей гордыни плеть
И примем жизни суть, как долю -
Любовью править и владеть...

Найдём себя, - где всё едино, -
Где мир, в котором рай и ад...
Где счастье не на- половину,
Ведь каждый здесь собой богат!

И светлой музыке вселенной
Нам вновь захочется внимать.
И понимать , как жизнь бесценна...
И отдавать...И принимать...

Листаю жизнь. То смех, то стоны...
Tо неба синь, то грязь и мрак...
То чувств лучатся перезвоны.
То - всё опять... и - всё никак...

И улыбаюсь я порою. Теперь.
Ведь истина проста:-
Жизнь - это день, что мне дарован.
В его мгновеньях - ЧИСТОТА!...

----------

Валерьевна (07.08.2020)

----------


## Malina sladkaja

***


Мой лирический отклик на вдохновительное от
В.И.Ч.
#ИгорьЧуйский

ЗАДАНИЕ

Я не знаю, как мне оправдаться
В том,  что невозможно оправдать...
Без остатка, весь тебе предаться,
Без остатка всю тебя предать?

Не хочу гадать, что будет дальше...
Будь что будет, я на все готов!
Я в твоих словах не слышал фальши
Потому, (что я не слышал слов).

Не молчи, как скажешь, так и будет!
А не скажешь, будет всё одно!
Часто прав  совсем не тот, кто судит,
А кому на это всё равно...

Можешь, так прости, не можешь, тоже,
Как решишь, ну так тому и быть!
Жаль мы друг на друга так похожи,
Значит нам друг друга и любить!

Хочешь назови всё это кармой,
Но не рви кармическую связь!
Ты поверь, что в этом мире тварном,
Мы с тобою встретимся не раз!

Радость это или наказание,
Это только предстоит познать,
Нам любовь друг к другу - как задание,
Коли любишь, научись прощать!(C)

***************************************************


Как похожи... были мы. До ужаса!
Били,  - бились в наши зеркала!
Там во тьме надежды наши кружатся...
Там всех чувств лишь пепел да зола...

Связаные, стянутые намертво!
Не вдохнуть с тобой... не без тебя.
S.O.S. сигнал по всем параметрам!
Океан чужой вины!? Любя?

Я... нашлась. Прости. Необьяснимое
Есть ли смысл пытаться обьяснить?...
Чувство настоящее, не мнимое -
Тоньше, чем придуманная нить.

Боль, хоть как, - что ляжет мне, что выпадет...
Боль в свободе, - в ней и благодать.
Я люблю! - Душа моя на выдохе...
Я любима! ... - Я учусь вдыхать...

Приняла, что белого не выбелить.
Ты так прав...  Смогла я всё простить
Нам с тобой.  За всё, что не увидели.
Потому и рвётся эта "нить"...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Расскажи

Расскажи мне,  что у нас? Между нами?
Холодеющее эхо рассветов?
Угасающее в вечности пламя 
Безвопросных и беззвучных ответов?

Расскажи мне, что в тебе? Что с тобою?
В чем секрет пастельных чувств в полу-тоне?
Кто из нас в родных стихиях - изгоем?
Кто там в нас ни жив,  ни мёртв, песни стонет?

 Расскажи мне, что уже не волнует. 
Затянуло и... привычно-прохладно.
Я пойму. И для себя обосную:
- Это жизнь.  Прошло? Что-ж, значит так надо.

Расскажи. А я скажу: - Всё прекрасно!
Впереди тепло весенней улыбки.
Сохраню с любовью в сердце. Ведь счастье
То,  что было,-  быть не может ошибкой.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Я ЕЁ узнаЮ в твоём искрами мечущем взгляде.
Говоришь, - всё прошло и былому уже не вернуться.
Может жаль? Что  ЕЁ золотистые пряди
Не тебя, как хотелось бы, нежно и жгуче коснутся.

Я  ЕЁ узнаЮ в тихой яростью дышащем слове,-
В нём таится ещё старой болью избитая нежность.
И в твоём "Никогда!" шёпот робкого:"...может быть снова?..."
Но туманом, увы, не рассеется в памяти грешность.

Я ЕЁ узнаЮ. Хоть мы не были с нею знакомы.
Кто был горд? Кто был прав? Или правили вами сомненья ?
Нам с тобою не спрятать, не спрятаться в месте укромном,
Ведь прилипшие к душам настигнут нас прошлого тени.

Мне упасть не дано в твою тихую, звёздную бездну.
ЕЁ имя в ответ на моё откликается эхом...
Я в себе растворюсь и в своих измереньях исчезну,
Мне там cыпятся звёзды в ладони серебрянным смехом.

Я СЕБЯ узнаЮ на едином дыханьи с тобою.
По канату иду... Над развергнутым в пропасти небом.
Эту зыбкую грань всё равно называя любовью
Преступить не легко... И на ней оставаться нелепо.

----------

